# Any home brewers out there?



## HIM

So as of late it seems Im either sitting here reading Puff or smoking a stogie while Im on Homebrewtalk.com. Between that and the Blood orange ginger IPA I have aging on spanish cedar from Liga boxes right now in my carboy, it made me wonder..... how many homebrewers are here on puff besides my self?

My next project is to start making a Brown ale and RIS to pair well with my favorite cigars. As well as adding good cigar and beer pairings to this thread....The Great HBT Stogie Thread - Home Brew Forums and reviewing a new craft beer about once a week, the link for that is in my signature.


----------



## mpls

I know a lot who do, but don't do it myself. I sure drink a lot of beer though...


----------



## commonsenseman

I do, I do!

Also, Brewshooter on here (shooter on HBT).

I've never made any beer with cedar, but Cigar City in FL has one that I tried, interesting to say the least.


----------



## HoserX

Hi Cole, I used to brew years ago, but with family and work and ........ that all kind of went by the wayside. Now that the kids are grown and (almost) gone, I've in the last year started making wine. My wife and I made an awesome batch (30 gal=140ish bottles) of Old Vine Zin last fall/winter, and are working on a cab for this year. And I just recently picked up a couple carboy's to get back into brewing. Beer and stogies go so well together.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

I have brewed a few batches and trying to get back into it. I plan on ordering some corny's soon.


----------



## Mante

I brew as well though I only brew extract or partial grains due to time constraints. Today a favourite stout of mine is going to be bottled & I'm looking to put down a pils for the coming heat. Eat, drink, smoke, be merry ( or Mary depending on your mood). :thumb:


----------



## android

i'm a homebrewer as well. i've really declined this year on batches (haven't brewed since April) due to a busy year, but the cooler weather has me hankering for a brew day again. 

cole & jeff, i'm on HBT also (android), don't spend quite as much time there nowadays since PUFF came along!!!


----------



## Andrewdk

Yep gotta love the homebrew. I've been a bit lacks on batches for the last few months. Hankering to get an Irish Ale on, then a Spiced Dark Ale for winter and a Pils if I can get the right setup. Happy brewing!


----------



## kapathy

does being a wannabe hombrewer count? lol just looking to get started, hopefully soon.


----------



## Brettanomyces

kapathy said:


> does being a wannabe hombrewer count? lol just looking to get started, hopefully soon.


Hells yes, get in on the action! When I find some free time in the next month, I'm trying my hand at a lambic with the aged hops Ian sent me from the NST. I haven't brewed in 2 months, sadly, as work and weather have coordinated their anger upon me in the worst way recently. Ugh.


----------



## socalocmatt

Getting ready to bottle my first attempt on Monday!


----------



## Brettanomyces

Good job, Matt. Keep us updated with how it goes.

Also, at this point, be patient. This is, literally, the worst time in a homebrewer's career: waiting for the first batch to carbonate. Once you get a pipeline going, you can enjoy a previous batch while waiting for the current one to condition, but not in that first batch. Keep strong, brother!


----------



## kapathy

Brettanomyces said:


> Hells yes, get in on the action! When I find some free time in the next month, I'm trying my hand at a lambic with the aged hops Ian sent me from the NST. I haven't brewed in 2 months, sadly, as work and weather have coordinated their anger upon me in the worst way recently. Ugh.


I just finished running a gas line out to my garage so I can brew without weather issues. hopefully within a month or 2 ill have everything I want/need.


----------



## socalocmatt

Brettanomyces said:


> Good job, Matt. Keep us updated with how it goes.
> 
> Also, at this point, be patient. This is, literally, the worst time in a homebrewer's career: waiting for the first batch to carbonate. Once you get a pipeline going, you can enjoy a previous batch while waiting for the current one to condition, but not in that first batch. Keep strong, brother!


Lol. Yea, I figure that would be the worst part. Luckily I planned a head and stocked my fridge with some favs 

I'll be sure to update in a couple weeks when it's good to go.


----------



## socalocmatt

kapathy said:


> hopefully within a month or 2 ill have everything I want/need.


Do you reeaaally believe that? You know it's gonna be another slope. :biglaugh:


----------



## Brettanomyces

kapathy said:


> I just finished running a gas line out to my garage so I can brew without weather issues.


That's awesome. It's going to save a ton of money over using propane from tanks, too.


----------



## Brettanomyces

socalocmatt said:


> Do you reeaaally believe that? You know it's gonna be another slope. :biglaugh:


You know it, right? By Christmas he's going to be on here and HBT asking which Blichmann pots and such he needs to buy with gift money, he'll have stopped freezing cigars due to hops storage, and will only be making English ales that can be drank at cellar temp 'cause washed yeast is taking up all the room in the fridge. :nod:


----------



## kapathy

socalocmatt said:


> Do you reeaaally believe that? You know it's gonna be another slope. :biglaugh:


you know damn well i meant everything i need "to start".... i mean its not like i get compulsive in my hobbies or anything like that.


----------



## mpls

Brettanomyces said:


> You know it, right? By Christmas he's going to be on here and HBT asking which Blichmann pots and such he needs to buy with gift money, he'll have stopped freezing cigars due to hops storage, and will only be making English ales that can be drank at cellar temp 'cause washed yeast is taking up all the room in the fridge. :nod:


This is exactly why I can't start. I have a bunch of friends that think it's insane I don't give it a try, but I go all in or don't do it at all. I already golf an excessive amount, attend about every brew event in the twin cities and spend a lot on cigars. I can only ask the wife for so much free time... I guess I can settle for just drinking it. I'm interested in how the lambic turns out, never had a friend attempt one of those!


----------



## socalocmatt

My lady talk say much. She bought me the stuff for my bday... so it's all her fault! Now that I think of it, she bought me my first Opus X too!


----------



## mpls

socalocmatt said:


> My lady talk say much. She bought me the stuff for my bday... so it's all her fault! Now that I think of it, she bought me my first Opus X too!


That's funny, my mom actually bought me my first humidor for Christmas. It was so random that it took a while before I even knew what it was - the wife watched and asked if we could return it! (I'm making her sound way worse than it is, the poor girl has to put up with a lot lol!)

Back to beer talk...


----------



## ejgarnut

if anyone wants to get into "making" their own beer with minimal startup costs, there are at least a couple of companies that make no-brew wort kits. its pre boiled wort that you pour into your fermenter & pitch the yeast.

ive never tried either but from what ive read they both produce very good beer (award winning beer with minor tweaks)

Festabrew and Brewhouse kits are the ones i have been reading about


so pretty much all you would need to start would be a fermenter, bottling equipment & maybe some cleaner


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Matt congrats on your first batch! My bought my first opus too as well as first humidor, I have had brew stuff already.

Kevin its not like I am forcing you down the homebrew slope, just a subtle nudge.


----------



## HIM

I knew there had to be others besides myself here on puff!! To all of those on HBT Im Keywestbrewing...check out my craft beer hit list, my growing hops in KW thread(I proved you can), and look up my Badfish IIPA recipe its been getting incredible feedback and its tasty as hell. But it is All Grain so you have to at least be a partial mash brewer. 

Jeff: Cigar City makes some damn good beer, especially the humidor series. This beer was actually a dedication brew of sorts for my good friend that gave me my first Oliva V which got me into cigars. He's a redhead so I figured bllod orange, ginger, and age it one spanish cedar since he's a cigar smoker. As of now it smells awesome. 

Warren: Im about to get started on a oaked RIS as soon as I bottle this IPA and Rhubarb Berliner Weiss in 2 weeks. And I like your philosophy thats the best way to roll :thumb: 

Kevin: that sure as hell counts. Just make sure you get the right stuff you need and scour Homebrewtalk.com for info on every step of the process, that site is like a brewing encyclopedia. If ya ever have any questions ask away and I'd be glad to help. No ? is too stupid, the process can seem confusing and its a lot to take in. The way Ive always seen it is, its better to ask a million questions and make a good beer than to not ask any and have 5 gallons of crap you have to dump down the drain because its undrinkable. 

Nick: I saw your user name on another thread you posted on and had a pretty good feeling you were a brewer. What kind of lambic are you goin for? What dregs or blend are you going to use? Right now I have dregs from Monks Cafe, Petrus, Bam Biere, E.S. Bam, and a few from St. Somewhere all waiting to get funky in some future brews. And speaking of wild ales I have a sour ale in primary right now that I got the 2nd runnings from my IPA and sour worted with a lacto starter I cultured from grain husk. Im hoping to rack it on some rhubarb tonight.

Matt: What did you make? Are you starting out all grain? I did and Im glad I did... its not as hard as it may seem. If you ever need any advice, help, or info I got ya!! A small bit of advice from my memories of the first few batches..... dark beers take longer to condition and get tasty, light hoppy beers and hefeweizen do not and generally are best fresh. Keep your temps low, make a swamp cooler if need be, and pitch the right amount of yeast. Those 2 are important to making good tastin brews without off flavors. Dont prime with coopers drops they are inconsistent, table sugar is way easier. Most kits come with crappy instructions, dont rack to a secondary after a week or 10 days(I dont secondary at all)...you want yeast to have time to clean up after the buffet they just had. Most importantly RDWHAHB and a great Cigar!!


----------



## HIM

ejgarnut said:


> if anyone wants to get into "making" their own beer with minimal startup costs, there are at least a couple of companies that make no-brew wort kits. its pre boiled wort that you pour into your fermenter & pitch the yeast.
> 
> ive never tried either but from what ive read they both produce very good beer (award winning beer with minor tweaks)
> 
> Festabrew and Brewhouse kits are the ones i have been reading about
> 
> so pretty much all you would need to start would be a fermenter, bottling equipment & maybe some cleaner


No offense at all but I personally wouldnt go that route. Here is why..... Half of the fun is mashing grain, collecting wort, and hopping your boiling wort, at least for me. Plus it gives you almost no control over the finished product other than what yeast you use, what temp you ferment, and how much you want to prime or force carb your beer. I dont doubt people have been able to make it work, it just takes you out of the equation as the "brewer". Its kind of like cooking a home cooked meal yourself vs heating up a tv dinner. For minimal start up Id say use an extract kit. It gives you room to grow and you still get to be more involved in the process of making your prized homebrew. Again no offense intended.


----------



## commonsenseman

HIM said:


> No offense at all but I personally wouldnt go that route. Here is why..... Half of the fun is mashing grain, collecting wort, and hopping your boiling wort, at least for me. Plus it gives you almost no control over the finished product other than what yeast you use, what temp you ferment, and how much you want to prime or force carb your beer. I dont doubt people have been able to make it work, it just takes you out of the equation as the "brewer". Its kind of like cooking a home cooked meal yourself vs heating up a tv dinner. For minimal start up Id say use an extract kit. It gives you room to grow and you still get to be more involved in the process of making your prized homebrew. Again no offense intended.


Couldn't agree more. While it may seem like a easy way to get into it, you may find no-boil kits to be a disappointment. I would also suggest starting with extract kits. They're very easy to make & taste great. From there you can decide how much you want to invest in equipment & whether or not you want to try all-grain. Personally I love it & it can be as simple or complicated as you want it to be.

P.S. I'm enjoying a glass of all-grain Ordinary Bitter right now!


----------



## ejgarnut

HIM said:


> No offense at all but I personally wouldnt go that route. Here is why..... Half of the fun is mashing grain, collecting wort, and hopping your boiling wort, at least for me. Plus it gives you almost no control over the finished product other than what yeast you use, what temp you ferment, and how much you want to prime or force carb your beer. I dont doubt people have been able to make it work, it just takes you out of the equation as the "brewer". Its kind of like cooking a home cooked meal yourself vs heating up a tv dinner. For minimal start up Id say use an extract kit. It gives you room to grow and you still get to be more involved in the process of making your prized homebrew. Again no offense intended.





commonsenseman said:


> Couldn't agree more. While it may seem like a easy way to get into it, you may find no-boil kits to be a disappointment. I would also suggest starting with extract kits. They're very easy to make & taste great. From there you can decide how much you want to invest in equipment & whether or not you want to try all-grain. Personally I love it & it can be as simple or complicated as you want it to be.


I dont disagree that all grain, partial or extract gives you more control over the process & final product. I was just putting it out there for anyone who may be intimidated by the "brewing" part of the process, i believe it would be an easy starting point for some.

Or some may have the basics and not want to invest more, all you need is a fermenting bucket & racking cane/hose for bottling.

Or some may be in my situation and not be able to brew (I have a coffee pot & a sink to work with)

As far as the kits making decent beer, I have read where they have won medals in competitions, with easy tweaks such as steeping specialty grains adding hops, different yeasts, dry hopping .

Cole - no offense taken - youd have to try pretty hard to offend me lol...


----------



## sweater88

kapathy said:


> you know damn well i meant everything i need "to start".... i mean its not like i get compulsive in my hobbies or anything like that.


just wait, in a year you'll be shopping for a temp. controlled conical fermenting vessel because you want to try lagering


----------



## HIM

Im racking my IPA on to the spanish cedar from Liga Privada 9 boxes now and it smells damn good :dance:



commonsenseman said:


> Couldn't agree more. While it may seem like a easy way to get into it, you may find no-boil kits to be a disappointment. I would also suggest starting with extract kits. They're very easy to make & taste great. From there you can decide how much you want to invest in equipment & whether or not you want to try all-grain. Personally I love it & it can be as simple or complicated as you want it to be.
> 
> P.S. I'm enjoying a glass of all-grain Ordinary Bitter right now!


Nice!!! And you hit the nail on the head...brewing is as complicated as you make it. Personally Ive broken down my water profile and learned how to adjust my water composition to be more suitable for what style im brewing. But if extract kits keep your pipeline goin and makes you happy to say you made it, thats cool too.



ejgarnut said:


> I dont disagree that all grain, partial or extract gives you more control over the process & final product. I was just putting it out there for anyone who may be intimidated by the "brewing" part of the process, i believe it would be an easy starting point for some.
> 
> Or some may have the basics and not want to invest more, all you need is a fermenting bucket & racking cane/hose for bottling.
> 
> Or some may be in my situation and not be able to brew (I have a coffee pot & a sink to work with)
> 
> As far as the kits making decent beer, I have read where they have won medals in competitions, with easy tweaks such as steeping specialty grains adding hops, different yeasts, dry hopping .
> 
> Cole - no offense taken - youd have to try pretty hard to offend me lol...


I agree with that mindset... funny thing is though, by doing those little tweaks, your basically extract brewing lol.


----------



## HIM

sweater88 said:


> just wait, in a year you'll be shopping for a temp. controlled conical fermenting vessel because you want to try lagering


LMAO its funny how hobbies quickly become obsessions. But isnt that what the chest freezer turned keggerator/lager chamber is for? I must say though I save an ass ton of $$ brewing my own, including my upgrade purchases. Brewing and Cigars are the best damn hobbies ever.


----------



## android

sweater88 said:


> just wait, in a year you'll be shopping for a temp. controlled conical fermenting vessel because you want to try lagering


he already is...  i've been pushing him hard down the slope!


----------



## Brettanomyces

HIM said:


> Nick: I saw your user name on another thread you posted on and had a pretty good feeling you were a brewer. What kind of lambic are you goin for? What dregs or blend are you going to use? Right now I have dregs from Monks Cafe, Petrus, Bam Biere, E.S. Bam, and a few from St. Somewhere all waiting to get funky in some future brews. And speaking of wild ales I have a sour ale in primary right now that I got the 2nd runnings from my IPA and sour worted with a lacto starter I cultured from grain husk. Im hoping to rack it on some rhubarb tonight.


If all goes well, I plan to start a yearly tradition of brewing a lambic ale in the autumn. In 3 year's time, I'll have the ability to start blending gueuze, which is ultimately what I'm going for. I've got a Wyeast lambic blend, and I'm going to toss in the dregs from either a 3 Fonteinen (a longstanding favorite, i.e., the wife) or Gueuze Tilquin (my current crush, i.e., the mistress). Either way, it ought to be good. I just have to keep the 3 Fonteinen and Tilquin out of the house and brewery at the same time, or they'll get jealous!

That sour with the IPA partigyle sounds awesome, and like a great use of the small runnings. I can attest the Jolly Pumpkin dregs make a great beer by themselves. You can basically sour anything with them, and have it turn out good, in pretty short order (they tend to be very healthy and active bugs, if you can get a fresh bottle).


----------



## kapathy

android said:


> he already is...  i've been pushing him hard down the slope!


i may or may not have an amazon shopping cart loaded with homebrew stuff.


----------



## HIM

Make sure to get yourself a big nylon cheese cloth. It works great for filtering out hop material. I use mine when I bottle as well to get anything I may have accidentally transferred from my carboy. And skip buying a sop sack, you get better utilization without it.


----------



## android

HIM said:


> Make sure to get yourself a big nylon cheese cloth. It works great for filtering out hop material. I use mine when I bottle as well to get anything I may have accidentally transferred from my carboy. And skip buying a sop sack, you get better utilization without it.


i saw that my local homebrew shop is now selling the nylon bags for about 2x the price that you can buy them at the hardware store under the moniker 'paint strainer'. not that they're really expensive to be worth worrying about...

i agree with you on the hop sack thing, except when i'm brewing a lager that doesn't have a ton of hops in it, I like to try and keep the wort as clear as possible when doing those and the hop sack retains most of the material.


----------



## HIM

Cool project Nick. I'm trying to set up a lambic barrel for my homebrew club so we can just add more wort whenever we take some out. Andrew.... What I've been doing lately is putting the cheese cloth , got mine at AHS, in my funnel so when I transfer the wort over from my BK it all gets filtered. So far it's worked really well and I get every drop from my BK transferred over. But I'm guessing if you can lager then you can cold crash which works great for clarity. Happy Brewing!


----------



## sweater88

if your going big, you may as well go all grain.


----------



## doomXsaloon

hello fellow home brewers! I am South Mountain Brew and also the proprietor of the Doom Saloon (garage mancave). My wife and I just hosted our 6th annual Oktobeerfestival....I had 4 kegs on tap: a dunkelweiss, a pumpkin stout, and 2 lagers-a traditional marzen and a "Scam Adams' lager...I brewed the lagers in July; lagered in my chestfreezer w/ temp contol.
We have tastings once a month (some guys on BA who do heavy trading!) and pair w/ cigars. Having a night of barley wines in Nov.
I'm part of a local home brew club. I'm on HBT, too.
Got a harvest ale in primary and NB Surly Furious kit ready to go....might age it on wood. cheers!


----------



## HIM

doomXsaloon said:


> hello fellow home brewers! I am South Mountain Brew and also the proprietor of the Doom Saloon (garage mancave). My wife and I just hosted our 6th annual Oktobeerfestival....I had 4 kegs on tap: a dunkelweiss, a pumpkin stout, and 2 lagers-a traditional marzen and a "Scam Adams' lager...I brewed the lagers in July; lagered in my chestfreezer w/ temp contol.
> We have tastings once a month (some guys on BA who do heavy trading!) and pair w/ cigars. Having a night of barley wines in Nov.
> I'm part of a local home brew club. I'm on HBT, too.
> Got a harvest ale in primary and NB Surly Furious kit ready to go....might age it on wood. cheers!


Glad to see you found the thread. Sounds like a hell of an annual get together. If you find some good beer/cigar pairings post em up on The HBT Stogie thread or back here. Whats your name over on HBT? A night of Barleywnes sounds kick ass....I got to have a 5 year old Bigfoot Barleywine last month that was phenomenal. We actually brewed a giant batch of barleywine for our last club brew and were entering it in the AHS club only comp. It was like 60# of Marris Otter!!!
What type of woods you have in mind? Ive really been wondering how aging on maple would come out.


----------



## mpls

I've had a cask aged furious, but aged on wood? What kind of characteristics would that take on, more of a cedar spice?


----------



## HIM

mpls said:


> I've had a cask aged furious, but aged on wood? What kind of characteristics would that take on, more of a cedar spice?


In what sense? It would really depend on what kind of wood you use. A friend of mine makes an amazing Bourbon vanilla RIS that he ages on oak and it adds a nice smokey oak complexity that compliments the bourbon. Cigar City has their Humidor Series where they use spanish cedar. They say it really plays well with the hops in their Jai Alai IPA, Im guessing its the spice like you mentioned. I know for sure in about 2 weeks when my IPA is ready. Lately Ive been thinking of doing an apple wood smoked stout or a maple wood brown.


----------



## HIM

Figured I post a pic of the beauty.....
View attachment 72444


----------



## mpls

HIM said:


> In what sense? It would really depend on what kind of wood you use. A friend of mine makes an amazing Bourbon vanilla RIS that he ages on oak and it adds a nice smokey oak complexity that compliments the bourbon. Cigar City has their Humidor Series where they use spanish cedar. They say it really plays well with the hops in their Jai Alai IPA, Im guessing its the spice like you mentioned. I know for sure in about 2 weeks when my IPA is ready. Lately Ive been thinking of doing an apple wood smoked stout or a maple wood brown.


Sorry, I was commenting on Ken's post above. He mentioned a furious kit and possibly aging it on wood - not sure if he was being serious or just said it based on your first post. I Was wondering what alteration he would be going for. Surly's cask aged furious that I've had was basically way less carbonated and overall more mellow (I guess typical of most cask aged beers I've had).


----------



## mpls

Thanks for that pick Cole, I wasn't sure of how you guys did that.


----------



## HIM

Ahh gotcha. As far as how you age it, this was just the way I did it since it was in squares and I needed them to be able to fit in the carboy. Ive read where others that used spanish cedar used spirals and I know a lot of homebrewers that use oak chips when they go that route. In the end theres a ton a methods, its just what works for your situation mostly.


----------



## doomXsaloon

HIM said:


> Glad to see you found the thread. Sounds like a hell of an annual get together. If you find some good beer/cigar pairings post em up on The HBT Stogie thread or back here. Whats your name over on HBT? A night of Barleywnes sounds kick ass....I got to have a 5 year old Bigfoot Barleywine last month that was phenomenal. We actually brewed a giant batch of barleywine for our last club brew and were entering it in the AHS club only comp. It was like 60# of Marris Otter!!!
> What type of woods you have in mind? Ive really been wondering how aging on maple would come out.


Got some of that Honeycomb barrel alternative (oak)...based on what I read (article in Zymurgy Sept/Oct issue) it should give lil pepper, spice, mellowness, and contribute to mouthfeel...prob cut down the hop bitterness (not that I dislaike that!), but was only gonna do a few months, not a year.
I have a 4 yr old Bigfoot for the Barleywine tasting...
Just kegged the Autumn Ale today...1046 OG...1007 FG....5.12% abv. FG was a lil low, so I left it in primary for 3 weeks; tasted nice out of the test tube!
I am doomXsaloon on HBT


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Dunkel Weiss*

Pulled these lovelies out of the keg before for me and my father-in-law....South Mountain Brew Ba Donka Weiss III....tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## doomXsaloon

mpls said:


> I've had a cask aged furious, but aged on wood? What kind of characteristics would that take on, more of a cedar spice?


exactly, but with oak


----------



## android

lookin' good Ken!


----------



## HIM

Lookin good man. What is the honeycomb barrel alternative I've never heard of it? Is it just toasted oak chips?

On a side note I bottled that IPA and man is the spanish cedar strong. I'm thinkin a week on the wood was a few days too long. Good thing is it should mellow out a lot after a few months conditioning. Now it's time for a Bourbon Oaked RIS to double as my winter warmer and for cigar pairing.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: Dunkel Weiss*



doomXsaloon said:


> Pulled these lovelies out of the keg before for me and my father-in-law....South Mountain Brew Ba Donka Weiss III....tastes as good as it looks!


:hungry: mmm. That looks goooooooood!


----------



## joshbhs04

What up! I started to homebrew while staioned in Germany but gave it up after some crappy results and the big move to cali. I just started getting into it again and joined HBT ( same username as here ). Looking forward to makins some great beers!


----------



## HIM

Make sure to check out their recipe section. They have some great stuff that's easy, tastes great, and can help you dial in your process. The centennial blonde is very popular, same with the cream of three crops, lemon lime hefeweizen, and yoopers DFH 60 min clone. If you'd like I also have some great recipes I've made I'd be happy to share. RDWHAHB and a great cigar!!!!


----------



## Livin' Legend

I've been brewing my own mead for several years now, and I've made some pretty good batches (bootlegged a few bottles to a beekeeper, which I feel is something to brag about!). I've been toying with the idea of working toward a micromeadery, but I've got way too much going on right now with another side venture.

I'm gearing up to make a couple of 6 gallon batches, and right around the time I start bottling them, I should be able to start bombing people--anyone have objections to receiving a little napalm with their shrapnel?


----------



## commonsenseman

Livin' Legend said:


> I've been brewing my own mead for several years now, and I've made some pretty good batches (bootlegged a few bottles to a beekeeper, which I feel is something to brag about!). I've been toying with the idea of working toward a micromeadery, but I've got way too much going on right now with another side venture.
> 
> I'm gearing up to make a couple of 6 gallon batches, and right around the time I start bottling them, I should be able to start bombing people--anyone have objections to receiving a little napalm with their shrapnel?


That's brilliant, I dunno why I never thought of bombing "napalm" before.

I've been making mead here & there too. About 50% of my batches are successful.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

commonsenseman said:


> That's brilliant, I dunno why I never thought of bombing "napalm" before.
> 
> I've been making mead here & there too. About 50% of my batches are successful.


Jeff that makes me feels a bit better since my first run at mead was not too successful... Good thing it was only a gallon batch.


----------



## commonsenseman

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Jeff that makes me feels a bit better since my first run at mead was not too successful... Good thing it was only a gallon batch.


Eh, I don't feel bad about it. It's an art & practice makes perfect. I've been getting a lot of practice :biggrin:


----------



## Livin' Legend

My first foray into mead was with a pretty common recipe known as "Joe's Ancient Orange". It's pretty straightforward and comes out pretty good every time. These days I get a little more in depth with the calculations to make my own creation, but I don't put a lot of thought into timing--I like it good and dry, so I don't worry about stopping fermentation until I bottle. My last batch I neglected that part, and it carbonated in the bottle and surprised the hell out of me when it erupted upon uncorking!


----------



## HIM

The old president of my homebrew club makes a really good key lime mead. I just started my 1st batch of cider this morning and am going to try to make a Zombie Killer Cyser clone soon.


----------



## commonsenseman

HIM said:


> The old president of my homebrew club makes a really good key lime mead. I just started my 1st batch of cider this morning and am going to try to make a *Zombie Killer Cyser* clone soon.


Umm, what's this? Is it commercially made? I want some, I love Cysers.


----------



## HIM

View attachment 72638


I just grabbed a few bottles from the craft store like 15 mins ago. This stuff is amazing. A bit pricey but worth every penny!!!


----------



## android

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Jeff that makes me feels a bit better since my first run at mead was not too successful... Good thing it was only a gallon batch.


me too! i still have 2 bottles from the first mead batch, which was like 3 or 4 years ago.... opened one about 3 months ago and it still tasted like jet fuel! haven't tried it again... maybe someday.


----------



## Livin' Legend

Mead can be pretty tricky, and I've had some... interesting flavors come up occasionally, in my own and from a few others. One guy at a brew club brought some he dubbed "Wax Lips", because that's what he thought it tasted like--he was right, but it was fun at least.

Then again, I've also had some that was just bad. I hate to speak ill of anyone or anything where people can hear it or read it, but I have to say, if you're ever at the Texas Renaissance Festival and have the chance to try their signature mead... pass.

All this mead talk has gotten me excited about starting another batch. This weekend may just be a bit messy!


----------



## HIM

What temp are you guys fermenting and which yeast strains are you using?


----------



## commonsenseman

HIM said:


> What temp are you guys fermenting and which yeast strains are you using?


For mead? Short Answer, it depends....

I've used D-47, 71-B, EC-1118, Red Star Montrachet, Red Star Pasteur Red & Bread Yeast. Depends on what I'm making. For temps, use the suggested temps for the yeast, similar to ale though, 62-68F is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## Livin' Legend

HIM said:


> What temp are you guys fermenting and which yeast strains are you using?


I honestly forget exactly which yeast I used last time (I have it recorded in my log book, but it's at home packed away somewhere). I just asked the fellow at Austin Home Brew (great, great store if you're ever in the Austin, TX area, and they have an excellent shipping policy if you're not) for the yeast that would make the driest mead. It was a Red Star champagne yeast, I believe.

As for temperature, it was in the middle of summer, in my garage, so I put my fermenter in a tub of water, wrapped it with wet towels and had a box fan blowing on it constantly. The water was usually in the mid-60s I think, and it bubbled nicely all the way through primary fermentation.

I will admit, I go about brewing more like a Viking and less like a chemist.


----------



## HIM

I was just wondering because of the off flavors you guys mentioned. Since usually those are from either underpitching, temp swings, or just too high of ferm temps. AHS is awesome I get all my supplies from them for $5 flat rate shipping......though when I started brewing, they shipped orders over $100 for free. I try to find my balance between the scientific approach and the casual. Once my process became second nature and I was making great brews, I started working on water chemistry, OG/IBU ratios, raising efficiency,...etc. Im also hoping to land a brewing job at a nano thats going to be opening up down here so I figured the more I know the better.


----------



## Max_Power

HIM said:


> View attachment 72638
> 
> 
> I just grabbed a few bottles from the craft store like 15 mins ago. This stuff is amazing. A bit pricey but worth every penny!!!


I've had a few of these. They were killer.


----------



## Fury556

I started brewing a few months back. I have a strong scottish ale bottled right now and a barleywine fermenting right now. I also made my first mead a few days ago, i'm a bit sketchy on this though, not sure if I added enough/right nutrients or DAP. Guess I'll see how it turns out. I must say though, I tried the first bottle of the strong scottish ale I made and it taste better than anything I have bought in a store, to me anyways :laugh:


----------



## HIM

Congrats man... There's few things as rewarding as a tasty homebrew you've made yourself. I don't know if you like IPAs but my IPA is killer and I'd be willing to share the recipe if anyone wanted to brew it. I've had several people brew it with great success.


----------



## commonsenseman

HIM said:


> Congrats man... There's few things as rewarding as a tasty homebrew you've made yourself. I don't know if you like IPAs but my IPA is killer and I'd be willing to share the recipe if anyone wanted to brew it. I've had several people brew it with great success.


Oh c'mon, everybody likes IPA's! Post up the recipe!


----------



## HIM

Badfish IIPA

Batch Size 6 gal
OG - 1.096
FG - 1.010 or 1.016 if you sub for the Belgian Candi Sugar
Yeast - US05
IBU - 68
ABV 11.5%
# of days - 17 in primary
Dry hop - 7-10 days
Ferm temp 65f

_Grain Bill_........mashed @ 155 for 1 hour. Fly sparged to preboil volume.

18# 2Row
2# Crystal 40
.5# Carapils
.5# White wheat

_Boil_

1oz Simcoe @ 60min
1# Table Sugar @ 30min........If you like a sweeter IPA sub the table sugar for Belgian Candi Sugar
2oz Centennial @ 15min
1oz Citra @ 10min
1oz Amarillo @ 10 min
1oz Citra @ 5 min
1oz Amarillo @ 5min
1oz Citra @ flameout
1oz Amarillo @ flameout

_Dry Hop_

2oz Citra and 1oz Amarillo added after 17 days


----------



## Brettanomyces

Damn, that's a lot of Citra. You must be one of the few that has a source; those hops are tough to come by. Recipe looks pretty good. 

What's your efficiency into the boil kettle?


----------



## HIM

Yea they can be so when I find em I usually grab a lb or so. I wanna say I got mine at Love2Brew a few months back. You should be able to find some since its harvest season right now. I will say they are key to the recipe and are truly an amazing hop. I mill my own barley so my mash eff is about 80% and my total eff is 72%. In the end this brew comes out smelling like grapefruit, pineapple, and mango. I served this at a Brewfest down here in Sept and had tons of people coming back for more over the 100+ varieties of crafts that were available. The best part was having people asking me where they could buy it not knowing it was a homebrew.


----------



## HIM

Labelpeelers is supposed to be getting some in from this years harvest soon.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Hosting a big barleywine night out in the Doom Saloon on Sat nite. Lookin to find a good stick to pair...something big enough to stand up to the heaviness and high abvs....Camacho Triple Maddie? JdN Antano 170 Gran Consul? Skullbreaker? Viaje C4? Any ideas?


----------



## HIM

I'm way late but I love the JDN Antanos


----------



## socalocmatt

One week left and my IPA will be good to go. It smelt so delicious when I bottled last week.


----------



## HIM

Nice , what hops did you use? I wanna do something with Falconers Flight, I've been hearing good things about them lately. But that's going to have to take the back burner until I brew a RIS. Promised the woman I'd brew her some for winter.


----------



## socalocmatt

Columbus and Cascades. I got it as a premixed blend. Since its my first I didnt wanna mess with coming up with my own ratios as I'm waaay to new at it. I'm gonna stick with premixed all grain receipes for a bit until I get to know what I'm doing more.


----------



## HIM

I can give you some recipes that either I've made or that I know many people have made with great success if you'd like. There are some great ones out there that people have been nice enough to share.


----------



## android

socalocmatt said:


> Columbus and Cascades. I got it as a premixed blend. Since its my first I didnt wanna mess with coming up with my own ratios as I'm waaay to new at it. I'm gonna stick with premixed all grain receipes for a bit until I get to know what I'm doing more.


nice Matt! great combination of hops there, you're gonna love it.

good idea to stick with those recipes until you see how things work together. once you get that, i think half the fun is making up recipes on your own... and you can always post them up here for feedback from those of us who have brewed for a while.


----------



## HIM

Just got home from a brew club meeting. Had a homebrewed baltic porter with a LP 9 that paired great.


----------



## HIM

Bottled my Apple Honey Cherry Cyser today, 52 bottles worth. Not quite a Zombie Killer clone but it tastes damn good!!!


----------



## Brettanomyces

socalocmatt said:


> One week left and my IPA will be good to go. It smelt so delicious when I bottled last week.


What's the word on your IPA, Matt?


----------



## Longer ash

hhhmm I been wanting to get into this for 3 years now just have not got me a starter kit yet but it does sounds like great fun well at least the drinking part does :biggrin:


----------



## phager

I'll be joining the ranks tomorrow. Picked up this as an early Christmas gift. I got it with the Irish Red Ale along with bottles, caps, labels, and just got a brew pot today. Hopefully some time early next year I'll be enjoying the fruits of my labor.


----------



## socalocmatt

android said:


> nice Matt! great combination of hops there, you're gonna love it.
> 
> good idea to stick with those recipes until you see how things work together. once you get that, i think half the fun is making up recipes on your own... and you can always post them up here for feedback from those of us who have brewed for a while.





Brettanomyces said:


> What's the word on your IPA, Matt?


Well, I bottled a few weeks ago and finally popped the first bottle last Monday and daaaaamn it was good. I'm not usually an IPA fan but I really enjoyed this one. Well, on Thanksgiving I had another and my step-brother and soon to be father inlaw had a bottle too. Again, they were great. I was shocked that my fiance's dad liked it because he's usually the grumpy pessimist that drinks Bud. He had nothing but compliments on how good it was. You could taste the hops but there was a nice fruitiness to it as well. My only complaint is that it seemed a bit watered down for an IPA. Can't wait to brew the next batch!


----------



## Dark Rose

Not that I need another hobby/obsession, but I've kicked around the idea of homebrewing... Mainly because in my limited tests, I've never found a beer I liked, so I figured I might be able to make something I like... That or doing wine, since I like super sweet... I've got a feeling it's another slippery slope...


----------



## Brettanomyces

socalocmatt said:


> My only complaint is that it seemed a bit watered down for an IPA. Can't wait to brew the next batch!


Sounds like a great success for your first batch. More importantly, you have something to drink while the next batches are fermenting and conditioning.

So, watered down, huh? What was your recipe? Could be a problem with building body, proper carbonation, malt selection. Let us know if you'd like some tips or suggestions.


----------



## HIM

phager said:


> I'll be joining the ranks tomorrow. Picked up this as an early Christmas gift. I got it with the Irish Red Ale along with bottles, caps, labels, and just got a brew pot today. Hopefully some time early next year I'll be enjoying the fruits of my labor.


Welcome to world of Homebrewing. It's a great hobby, check out homebrewtalk there's loads of info there and tons of experienced home brewers more than happy to answer any questions you have.



socalocmatt said:


> Well, I bottled a few weeks ago and finally popped the first bottle last Monday and daaaaamn it was good. I'm not usually an IPA fan but I really enjoyed this one. Well, on Thanksgiving I had another and my step-brother and soon to be father inlaw had a bottle too. Again, they were great. I was shocked that my fiance's dad liked it because he's usually the grumpy pessimist that drinks Bud. He had nothing but compliments on how good it was. You could taste the hops but there was a nice fruitiness to it as well. My only complaint is that it seemed a bit watered down for an IPA. Can't wait to brew the next batch!


How long has it been since you brewed the batch? I've noticed that the watered down taste your describing is usually just the taste of green beer(young beer), well one of them at least. Give em another week to condition at room temp then try one. I've had beers taste that way young and taste much better after a week or two. Time to get started on your next batch and get that pipeline goin..... Congrats!!!


----------



## HIM

Dark Rose said:


> Not that I need another hobby/obsession, but I've kicked around the idea of homebrewing... Mainly because in my limited tests, I've never found a beer I liked, so I figured I might be able to make something I like... That or doing wine, since I like super sweet... I've got a feeling it's another slippery slope...


Brewing beer is what you make it, pun intended... For some its another slope, for me the only equipment I've upgraded is getting a bigger boil kettle. Other than that I know I'm saving crazy money. I can make 6 gal of an 11.5% abv IPA for about $1 a beer and it be just as good as the quality crafts you buy at the store for $10+ a 4 pack(I know because I've shared my stuff with pro brewers and they loved it :biggrin.

You could also make cider if that's a better fit for your sweet fix. It takes like 15 mins to make as opposed to a 6 hour brew session. And again, 6 gal costs like $30 to make.


----------



## phager

HIM said:


> Welcome to world of Homebrewing. It's a great hobby, check out homebrewtalk there's loads of info there and tons of experienced home brewers more than happy to answer any questions you have.


Yeah, I've spent the last week jumping between there and here, and soaking up as much info as my mind could hold.

I started my first extract batch on Wednesday, since I couldn't resist jumping in. And it looks like fermentation has started, so that's a good sign. I'm hoping to bottle in a couple of weeks and let it condition for a couple of weeks and maybe be able to crack my first beer on Christmas!


----------



## Scap

Dark Rose said:


> Not that I need another hobby/obsession, but I've kicked around the idea of homebrewing... Mainly because in my limited tests, I've never found a beer I liked, so I figured I might be able to make something I like... That or doing wine, since I like super sweet... I've got a feeling it's another slippery slope...


I've made several batches of mead over the years.
I use a champagne yeast, and get the alcohol around 10-14%, then back sweeten it before I bottle. It's a still mead so, no bubbles, but I keep it in the fridge so I don't have a pantry grenade. Everyone that's tried it loves the sweetness coupled with the horsepower.


----------



## Dark Rose

HIM said:


> Brewing beer is what you make it, pun intended... For some its another slope, for me the only equipment I've upgraded is getting a bigger boil kettle. Other than that I know I'm saving crazy money. I can make 6 gal of an 11.5% abv IPA for about $1 a beer and it be just as good as the quality crafts you buy at the store for $10+ a 4 pack(I know because I've shared my stuff with pro brewers and they loved it :biggrin.
> 
> You could also make cider if that's a better fit for your sweet fix. It takes like 15 mins to make as opposed to a 6 hour brew session. And again, 6 gal costs like $30 to make.


Cider would probably be right up my alley... Hornsby's Crisp Apple with a little kick behind it sounds great, lol.


----------



## HIM

Scap said:


> I've made several batches of mead over the years.
> I use a champagne yeast, and get the alcohol around 10-14%, then back sweeten it before I bottle. It's a still mead so, no bubbles, but I keep it in the fridge so I don't have a pantry grenade. Everyone that's tried it loves the sweetness coupled with the horsepower.


Just pasteurize the bottles when you get the carbonation you want. If you google stove top pasteurization you can find info on it. I just did this a few days ago with a batch of cider.



phager said:


> Yeah, I've spent the last week jumping between there and here, and soaking up as much info as my mind could hold.
> 
> I started my first extract batch on Wednesday, since I couldn't resist jumping in. And it looks like fermentation has started, so that's a good sign. I'm hoping to bottle in a couple of weeks and let it condition for a couple of weeks and maybe be able to crack my first beer on Christmas!


As long as you keep a cool ferm temp it should be good to go by Xmas. Im not sure what you brewed but I will say in my experience darker beers need more conditioning time to stop tasting green. Pale Ales, IPAs, and Hefeweizen are best fresh and usually take less time in the bottle to get tasty.


----------



## phager

Cole,

This batch is an Irish Red Ale. The temp in the basement is about 60-62 degrees, so on the low side for ales. My next batch will likely be a hefe, as I love those in the stores, so it can only get better with homebrew!

Thanks again for all the tips and tricks!


----------



## Brettanomyces

Good luck with the Irish Red, Pat. Just a word of warning, though: weizens seem to be very finicky beers to brew. For some reason, the yeast is very temperamental, and the difference in technique between a great one and a boring or off one is very small. A good porter or stout for the colder months, however, is fairly easy to accomplish and always a treat.


----------



## HIM

Nick has a good point, the time of year is right for stouts..... I just ordered the ingredients for a chocolate stout to have it ready by Feb. Go with a good recipe and make a nice big starter if you brew a hef. Your temps are perfect, you'll get a good clean fermentation.


----------



## HIM

Just got the stuff for my imperial chocolate stout from AHS today. Making a starter of my Denny's Favorite 50 and should get this brewed up over the weekend. Might brew a batch of IPA as well, gotta clear out these 50lb sacks of 2 Row to make room for a Xmas tree lol.


----------



## android

phager said:


> Cole,
> 
> This batch is an Irish Red Ale. The temp in the basement is about 60-62 degrees, so on the low side for ales. My next batch will likely be a hefe, as I love those in the stores, so it can only get better with homebrew!
> 
> Thanks again for all the tips and tricks!


IMHO, i think that basement temp is perfect for a traditional hefeweizen. if you are using the traditional yeast strain Wyeast 3068. a lower temp ferment on that will give you a nice balance of bananas and clove. warming that strain up really pumps out the banana flavors. my basement is about that exact same temp and i've always had good success when fermenting most ale strains in that environment, it usually warms itself up to 65-68, which is right in the wheelhouse for good, clean, fermentation. i have the ability to control the ferment temp, but i usually just let it roll in the basement during the winter and they come out great.


----------



## HIM

Brewed up my chocolate stout today and I can't wait to pair it up with some smokes. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## phager

So I broke the cardinal rule of homebrewing (Be Patient) and decided to pop open one of the beers I bottled last Saturday, so three days of conditioning. Other then not being near carbonated enough, it actually taste pretty darn good, better then most beers I've bought in the stores. This will certainly only improve over the next days and weeks.

Chalk me up as another homebrew convert! Just what I needed, another slope to slide down


----------



## JeepGuy

Home brewing is defiantly a slippery slope! I recently got into it and in my first 2 weeks I had already brewed 2 batches and had ingredients and more supplies in the mail! For me, its very fun, rewarding, and affordable!


----------



## JeepGuy

phager said:


> So I broke the cardinal rule of homebrewing (Be Patient) and decided to pop open one of the beers I bottled last Saturday, so three days of conditioning. Other then not being near carbonated enough, it actually taste pretty darn good, better then most beers I've bought in the stores. This will certainly only improve over the next days and weeks.
> 
> Chalk me up as another homebrew convert! Just what I needed, another slope to slide down


I did the same thing when I bottled my first batch, an Amber Ale. At bottling time it tasted great just not carbonated. 1 week after bottling you could taste a little carbonation but not much. At 2 weeks the carbonation was becoming more noticeable but the beer lacked any head. At 3 weeks it really started shaping up. The flavors really started to pop and the beer was almost to the correct carbonation point. At week 4, the beer tasted amazing and was carbonated like it should be. I was actually disappointed I wasted 3 beers at weeks 1, 2, and 3. As difficult as it may be to be patient, it pays off!


----------



## HIM

In the early stages I think it's good to taste it along the way. It really shows you how much the beer changes with just a little aging. Now leave em alone for another week or two lol. 
Brewing does have sort of a slope but its different. Once you have your system the only thing your buying is m


----------



## HIM

In the beginning I think it's good to try em out once a week to see the change in the beer. Now they will always be best with a month in the bottle. Before they are drinkable, but with many beers, especially hoppy ones, they taste best fresh. Having said that stop drinking em and wait lol. 
Brewing has a slope but its different. Once you buy your set up your only spending on ingredients. Which, if you buy beer anyway your saving money. I brew 6 gal batches(about 55 beers) and it costs $30-$50 a batch. No way I could get that many quality crafts for near that price. Great beer for $1 or less is a slope I can handle.


----------



## Macrophylla

I'm a newbie home brewer with a couple if BOTL in my neighborhood it all started when the wives kept asking what we were doing in the man cave when it's not football season. So far we've kept it cheaper then our cigar smoking but after doing our first lager, a nice Bavarian Dunkel, were looking to start full mash after Christmas (c'mon brewing supply gift cards). Waiting on boiling, chilling, etc is a great time to enjoy a cigar.


----------



## HIM

Hell yea it is. I love grilling and enjoying a cigar while I brew. It's the best way to brew if you ask me.


----------



## HIM

Anybody brew anything good up lately? Bottling my chocolate stout for cigar pairing later tonight and will be brewing another batch in the next few days.


----------



## phager

Nothing new here, my Irish Red has conditioned nicely. And I have some supplies to put together a porter that Nick set me a recipe and supplies for a few weeks ago coming in on Monday, so I'll probably be starting that batch this week.


----------



## Livin' Legend

I had a little [way] too much mead the other night and, never having had my computer skills inhibited by inebriation, only my judgement, I set to designing labels for my mead bottles. This is what I woke up to in the morning:










In the cold grey light of dawn, I'm genuinely impressed with drunk LL's bizarre creativity and skill at wielding obscure references that hardly anyone will get.

Anyway, thought you other homebrewers might get a kick out of it. Cheers!


----------



## Macrophylla

Brewing this today (partial extract), going to age in the secondary on Cocoa Nibs and Vanilla beans for a Chocolate Dunkel.

3lb 4oz Briess Munich LME
3lb 4oz Briess Pilsen Light LME
12oz Briess Pilsen Light DME
6oz Beligian debittered Black Malt
4oz Thomas Fawcett Pale Chocolate Malt
4oz Briess Caramel 80L
4oz flaked barley

60min 2oz Hallertau
5min 1oz Czech Saaz

Primary for 14 days, rack to secondary for 30-45 days

OG 1.056 FG 1.014 ABV 5.6% IBU 19.9 Cal 184/12oz.

Hope it turns out good, this is kind of a made-up recipe on my part


----------



## Evonnida

That sounds really good Simon, I'll give you a good opinion on it! :beerchug:

I'm getting ready to buy a set up to start homebrewing in the next couple weeks. Can't wait to get going, but I have so much to learn!


----------



## HIM

That does look good. Haven't brewed a Dunkel yet. Erich, some of the best advice I can give you is to check out homebrewtalk.com

Loads of brewing wisedom there and a ton of friendly brew vets that can really help you towards brewing great beer. A bunch of us are on there. Check it out, I have HBT to thank for about 80% of my brewing knowledge. Great place.


----------



## Macrophylla

+1 on the homebrewtalk site, Ive been there for a couple weeks and already learned a ton and have a recipe list that will last me at least a couple years . 

Even found a beer geek subculture that automates and measures everything with microcontrollers its a whole new way to blow through a paycheck.


----------



## Evonnida

I joined HBT tonight, can't wait to check it all out... So for those that brew, am I better off buying a kit or two, or should I get everything separately? Also, where do you brew? Especially the cooking part... Kitchen? Basement? Outside?


----------



## HIM

Evonnida said:


> I joined HBT tonight, can't wait to check it all out... So for those that brew, am I better off buying a kit or two, or should I get everything separately? Also, where do you brew? Especially the cooking part... Kitchen? Basement? Outside?


It depends on the kit if your getting it for equipment. I know they make some good ones with carboys and everything else you need. I personally bought all my stuff individually, not sure if that cost more in the long run. Also if your lucky, some people have found their stuff for great prices on craigslist. Now where you brew depends on your set up. Extract brewers can brew on a stove top and be fine. I brew all grain so I do everything from mash to chilling my wort on my front porch. I could easily do it out back but I get a kick out of the random people riding by wondering what the hell I'm doing. The best thing is to figure out whats easiest/possible for your situation and make your system work for you. Welcome to the world of homebrewing. You are now a part of the 2 best hobbies and passions in existence!!


----------



## HIM

Figured I'd add....

Because ingredients, equipment, and etc.. Can be heavy and expensive to ship. I love using Austin Homebrew as my vendor. Any orders over $100 get $5 flat rate shipping. Orders under $100 get $8 flat rate shipping. Again welcome, buckle up, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Macrophylla

I brew in a neighbors "man-cave" had a couple boil-overs which convinced me outside = wife not pissed.

If you brew indoors make sure you buy a big brew kettle (double your boil volume)

As to kits, I would recommend you do a few kits exactly as they say to do them (although adding time to fermentation and bottle conditioning is always good) to learn the process. Once your comfortable with the steps to make a good beer then you can go crazy and make your own. I used Northern Brewers and my local home-brew supplier, Northern has great kits, excellent instructions and they post the complete recipes online so you can build your own version of them.



Evonnida said:


> I joined HBT tonight, can't wait to check it all out... So for those that brew, am I better off buying a kit or two, or should I get everything separately? Also, where do you brew? Especially the cooking part... Kitchen? Basement? Outside?


----------



## HIM

Yea definitely wanna go 3 weeks primary, then 3 weeks in the bottle when you first start out. If you wanna move the beer to a secondary let it ride in the primary until its finished fermenting and had a few days on the yeast cake to clean itself up then move it over. I'm also one of the guys that doesnt really use a secondary unless I'm adding fruit, dry hopping, or wood aging. I'd rather use the fermenter as another primary and make more beer. 

Start with a simple hoppy IPA(if you like them Yoopers DFH 60 min clone is great and easy) since their good young and fresh, keep your ferm temps cool, and you should get good beer.


----------



## davidg1977

i ve always wanted to learn how to do this but right now i dont have the time figured i would wait till i retire from the military and then try then


----------



## HIM

It's not as time consuming as you'd think really. For extract brewing it only takes 2-3 hours on brewday. For all grain it's around 6. Let it ferment for about 3 weeks then bottle it up. Which takes about an hour. Let it sit 2-3 weeks and drink it. Cider is even easier. Fill your carboy up with how ever much you want to make cooled to 65-70f and pitch a pack of US04 or Nottingham dry ale yeast. From there you can enjoy it dry, sweet, still, carbonated, whatever. To me its a lot like baking or using a crock pot. You do a little work in the beginning, then let it sit until its done. Just gotta hit the times and temps. I'll stop rambling now, I just love trying to turn people on to the hobby and showing them that making great beer isn't as daunting as it may seem. 

I hope you make the leap one day!


----------



## Evonnida

I'll be making the leap in the next month... Is it better for a newbie to start with extract and then move on to grain?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lots of great info here subscribed!


----------



## HIM

Personally I started all grain and I'm glad I did. Single infusion mashing is really easy and mashing/sparging is the only difference between extract and an all grain brew session. Well that and the 2 hours mashing/sparging takes. You get a lot more control doing all grain and you don't get what people call extract twang. Ultimately you can brew great beer both ways but many people like the control you get all grain brewing.


----------



## Macrophylla

I'm extract but getting more and more grains in my mini-mash basically at this point just use the extracts for my base malt for ease of handling (I start bringing home 59lb bags of barley the wife will have a fit).

I'll go all grain as soon as I can afford a Braumeister or build my own


----------



## Evonnida

So... should I use a plastic bucket for primary fermentation or a glass carboy? Opinions? Pros and Cons?


----------



## HIM

Evonnida said:


> So... should I use a plastic bucket for primary fermentation or a glass carboy? Opinions? Pros and Cons?


If you have both then use both as primaries and you can brew more and more often. Before I give you my opinion heres a link to a thread on the debate since opinions vary on the topic a lot....Plastic vs Glass Primary, The Ultimate Question - Home Brew Forums

I only have glass carboys(3 total) so my opinion may weigh more to one side.

Plastic Bucket Cons

*Are permeable to oxygen and other than right before your pitching yeast, oxygen is bad for beer as it causes off-tastes ranging from vinegary, sherrylike, and cardboard. Making plastic buckets no good for bulk aging beer.

*Plastic can also get scratched leaving crevices for bacteria or wild yeasts to culture in which can lead to infected batches of beer. 
*Harder to notice a small leak in the buckets seal vs a leak in a carboy.
*Cant see whats going on inside without opening the bucket.

Plastic Bucket Pros

*Lighter than carboy
*Cheaper than carboy
*Durable and more forgiving
*Bigger opening than carboy making dry hopping, adding fruit, wood aging, etc.. a lot easier.
*Protects beer from light, though can you always wrap a carboy for same results.

Carboy cons

*Can be heavy on its own, let alone once its filled with 5 or more gallons of beer.
*Fragile. Its a giant glass jub that cant be dropped or anything like that without it most likely breaking. This means giant shards of broken glass, brewers have had accidents and gotten some serious injuries.

*Can be harder to carry than a bucket

Carboy Pros

* You can look at your beer!!! Do you really need a better reason lol?
*Doesnt scratch so it doesnt harbor anything that will infect your beer.
*Not permeable to oxygen 
*Easier to make sure its sealed. If the bung and airlock are popping out you'll definitely know.
*Trub on bottom is easier to see and not siphon


----------



## Macrophylla

I' a fan of the plastic carboys for primary and glass ones for secondary. I would suggest that if you go glass you get the carboy buddy (the net thingy) I've got a friend whose wife is an ER nurse you don't want to know what happens if you drop a glass one (think stitches and lots of them).

If I were you I'd start with an IPA (if you like IPAs) they are quick and very forgiving you won't need a secondary, just a carboy/bucket, a bottling bucket, brew kettle (spend your money here, clad bottom is a must), bottling and siphoning stuff and a hydrometer (very important piece of kit).


----------



## HIM

Preach it brother preach it!!! Biggest expenses in my setup were my 13gal boil kettle and $40 home made copper wort chiller.


----------



## Evonnida

Speaking of cost... good deal or no?
Beer Home Brewing Equipment


----------



## Macrophylla

Evonnida said:


> Speaking of cost... good deal or no?
> Beer Home Brewing Equipment


If he has all the plumbing and the CO2 tank for the keg its not a bad deal. Figure if you were buying "new" it would be $225-250 for a keg setup using a refurbished keg, $100 for the brew kit, and $100 for the kettle plus maybe $75 in accessories. The brew kettle will work for extract but is too small for all-grain, however you can start with that then sell the kettle later and buy a bigger one.

I'd call and offer $325 and maybe negotiate to $350-$360 which would be a very good deal.


----------



## HIM

Well first you gotta decide if you want to keg or bottle. If you wanna bottle the keg is kinda useless and you'd still need a bottling wand. If you want to keg you still need a kegerator of some sort(many convert chest freezers), a CO2 tank, and a temp control unit for the kegerator. Check out Austin Homebrews Deluxe kit. You can get pretty much all the same stuff and add the boil kettle option for $275ish. Add an extra carboy or two, if you want, and you have everything he's offered except the keg for less or equal to their offer. Except you'd have brand new gear and you'd be paying $5 shipping. All in all their offer is a bit steep for used equipment but not a bad deal.


----------



## HIM

Maduro Stout Giveaway 

My Chocolate Stout is in the bottle and if I'm right in my thinking, should be ready to drink by the end of the month. My sample on bottling day tasted so good, even flat and warm, that I wanted to share it. Now I brewed this specifically to pair with the maduro wrapped smokes I love so much, so I ask that anyone who gets some do the same. If your interested in entering the giveaway write your name on the list below. In about 2 weeks I will be having my daughter pick 3 random numbers and the users matching those numbers will receive 2 bottles a piece. The only rule is ....you dont have to be a homebrewer but you do have to be someone thats been following this thread(those that have posted or subscribed)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Evonnida

Awesome Idea!!!!!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Evonnida
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Macrophylla

2. Macrophylla

I like this contest idea and will do the same when my Chocolate Dunkel and Apfelwein are ready to be bottled.


----------



## Dark Rose

1.
2. Macrophylla
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Evonnida
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Dark Rose
14.
15.

I love this idea, and always up for tasting something new. Most of my smokes are maduro, so it works out well!


----------



## HIM

Thanks guys.... Simon when the time comes just pass it with Herf n Terf first. He was totally cool with it and used to homebrew too. Obviously it was fine to do, I just don't want you to get in any shit for some reason.

If you see the others that have been following the thread around on Puff feel free to let em know to sign up. Even though that would technically lower your odds lol. Guess that's your choice :mrgreen:


----------



## Evonnida

Nahh... I like the list where it's at. :new_all_coholic::beerchug:


----------



## HIM

Lol everyone's a winner!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

1.
2. Macrophylla
3.
4.
5.
6.
7. Evonnida
8.
9.
10.
11.Josh Lucky 13
12.
13. Dark Rose
14.
15.


----------



## kapathy

1.
2. Macrophylla
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Evonnida
8.
9.
10.
11.Josh Lucky 13
12.
13. Dark Rose
14.
15.


----------



## android

thanks for the contest, Cole.

1.
2. Macrophylla
3.
4.
5. kapathy
6.
7. Evonnida
8. android
9.
10.
11. Josh Lucky 13
12.
13. Dark Rose
14.
15.


----------



## NomoMoMo

Evonnida...


> I'll be making the leap in the next month... Is it better for a newbie to start with extract and then move on to grain?


I'm in the same boat as you...getting ready to make the plunge. My wife bought me a 30qt pot for Christmas, and I've been saving bottles since October have enough for at least 2 batches (100+) :lol: I'll be starting out with extract with grains to start, not sure if I can spend a whole day doing all grain...but I guess you never know.

I've also found HBT to be a pretty valuable resource for any questions you might have, made me a little more comfortable in making the leap. I haven't joined yet, but might do so soon, still looking for info.


----------



## HIM

Good luck and let us know when you brew that first batch!!


----------



## NomoMoMo

1.
2. Macrophylla
3.
4.
5. kapathy
6.
7. Evonnida
8. android
9.
10.
11. Josh Lucky 13
12.
13. Dark Rose
14.
15.NomoMoMo

Thanks Cole for the contest. Definitely post results here, and you might even see it on HBT. 

I see Josh can't catch a break getting number 13. :lol:


----------



## phager

1.
2. Macrophylla
3. phager
4.
5. kapathy
6.
7. Evonnida
8. android
9.
10.
11. Josh Lucky 13
12.
13. Dark Rose
14.
15.NomoMoMo

Thanks for the contest, Cole! Sounds like a great brew.


----------



## JeepGuy

1.
2. Macrophylla
3. phager
4.
5. kapathy
6.
7. Evonnida
8. android
9.
10.
11. Josh Lucky 13
12. JeepGuy
13. Dark Rose
14.
15.NomoMoMo

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Dark Rose

NomoMoMo said:


> 1.
> 2. Macrophylla
> 3.
> 4.
> 5. kapathy
> 6.
> 7. Evonnida
> 8. android
> 9.
> 10.
> 11. Josh Lucky 13
> 12.
> 13. Dark Rose
> 14.
> 15.NomoMoMo
> 
> Thanks Cole for the contest. Definitely post results here, and you might even see it on HBT.
> 
> I see Josh can't catch a break getting number 13. :lol:


Lol, been my lucky number since I was a kid, and my dad claims it as his lucky number too, I grab it whenever I can, heh.


----------



## HIM

I'm drinking one of the stouts now just to see where it's at after a week in the bottle and its really good. Nice carbonation and the flavors just really keep building and developing as it warms up. Roast coffee, smooth chocolate, and caramel. Awesome lacing in the glass. Definitely better tasting at wine temp but its cool watching the flavors open up as it warms. This ones only gonna get better with age.


----------



## JeepGuy

HIM said:


> I'm drinking one of the stouts now just to see where it's at after a week in the bottle and its really good. Nice carbonation and the flavors just really keep building and developing as it warms up. Roast coffee, smooth chocolate, and caramel. Awesome lacing in the glass. Definitely better tasting at wine temp but its cool watching the flavors open up as it warms. This ones only gonna get better with age.


Sounds awesome! Have you set a drawing date yet?


----------



## HIM

I figure the 28th since that will be 3 weeks in the bottle. That or if the spots fill up, whichever comes first.


----------



## Fury556

1.
2. Macrophylla
3. phager
4.
5. kapathy
6.
7. Evonnida
8. android
9.
10. Fury556
11. Josh Lucky 13
12. JeepGuy
13. Dark Rose
14.
15.NomoMoMo

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Fury556

For those that like sweet stouts a guy named niquejim at homebrewtak posted a recipe he calls Dark Owl Sweet Stout. I made it a few weeks ago and will bottle next weekend. I took a hydro reading today and the sample tasted awesome, better than anything I have ever bought. Anyone wanting to make it check it out All-Grain - Dark Owl Sweet Stout - Home Brew Forums


----------



## commonsenseman

1. commonsenseman
2. Macrophylla
3. phager
4.
5. kapathy
6.
7. Evonnida
8. android
9.
10. Fury556
11. Josh Lucky 13
12. JeepGuy
13. Dark Rose
14.
15.NomoMoMo

Thanks for the contest, and for the PM!


----------



## HIM

Welcome. Trying to get these spots filled up.


----------



## Tarks

Hey guys. I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before. I suppose it could be because I tend to stay in the cc section of Puff but anywho, here I am! 

All grain brewer here. Member of HomeBrewTalk under the same handle. Beersmith 2 is my friend. I usually brew 5.5 gal batches but have been known to brew 11 gal as well. I am not a big hop head so I tend to stay away from the American IPA/IIPA. I am a huge fan of Belgian ales, stouts, English ales and American ales. I currently have an oatmeal stout and an English ESB kegged and on tap. Bottled I have a Chimay clone, a Belgian double, Franziskaner clone, pumpkin ale, English nut brown ale, English brown ale.

Nice to see some fellow brewers on Puff.


----------



## Macrophylla

Tarks said:


> Hey guys. I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before. I suppose it could be because I tend to stay in the cc section of Puff but anywho, here I am!


Welcome to the unofficial home of the Puff home brewers Tarks!

Sounds like we have similar tastes, although I love me some hops in the heat of summer most of the year I like my beers dark and strong. If I can put my cigar spend on hold long enough I'll make the upgrade to all grain, right now I'm closer to brew-in-the-bag with extracts for the base malts.

How did your ESB turn out? I've been looking for a good recipie for that the last two extract versions (LHBS and Northern) I tried made good beer but not exactly what I was looking for. I'm guess I'm used to Fullers and Wells Bombardier, thats the taste I want to replicate.


----------



## commonsenseman

Macrophylla said:


> Welcome to the unofficial home of the Puff home brewers Tarks!
> 
> Sounds like we have similar tastes, although I love me some hops in the heat of summer most of the year I like my beers dark and strong. If I can put my cigar spend on hold long enough I'll make the upgrade to all grain, right now I'm closer to brew-in-the-bag with extracts for the base malts.
> 
> How did your ESB turn out? I've been looking for a good recipie for that the last two extract versions (LHBS and Northern) I tried made good beer but not exactly what I was looking for. I'm guess I'm used to Fullers and Wells Bombardier, thats the taste I want to replicate.


I alternate between BIAB & using my cooler for all-grain brews. For lower gravity beers, BIAB is just so darn easy that I can't help it.

If you like ESB's you should definitely check out "Common Room ESB" on Home Brew Talk. One of the best beers I've ever made.


----------



## Macrophylla

commonsenseman said:


> I alternate between BIAB & using my cooler for all-grain brews. For lower gravity beers, BIAB is just so darn easy that I can't help it.
> 
> If you like ESB's you should definitely check out "Common Room ESB" on Home Brew Talk. One of the best beers I've ever made.


Thanks Jeff! When you made this did you us UK Fuggles or US Fuggles?


----------



## HIM

I've never brewed that but IMO UK Fuggles are just better.


----------



## Tarks

Macrophylla said:


> Welcome to the unofficial home of the Puff home brewers Tarks!
> 
> Sounds like we have similar tastes, although I love me some hops in the heat of summer most of the year I like my beers dark and strong. If I can put my cigar spend on hold long enough I'll make the upgrade to all grain, right now I'm closer to brew-in-the-bag with extracts for the base malts.
> 
> How did your ESB turn out? I've been looking for a good recipie for that the last two extract versions (LHBS and Northern) I tried made good beer but not exactly what I was looking for. I'm guess I'm used to Fullers and Wells Bombardier, thats the taste I want to replicate.


My ESB turned out excellent IMO. I haven't had the Wells and its been a long time since I've had the Fullers so I can't comment on that. Here is the recipe if your interested in giving it a go. It really is good.

Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 8.22 gal
Post Boil Volume: 5.98 gal
Batch Size (fermenter): 5.50 gal 
Bottling Volume: 5.00 gal
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 18.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 84.7 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
7 lbs Malteurop American 2-Row Pale Malt (2.4 Grain 1 64.9 % 
2 lbs 1.7 oz Toasted Malt (60.0 SRM) Grain 2 19.5 % 
1 lbs 0.7 oz Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 3 9.7 % 
8.0 oz Carapils (Briess) (1.5 SRM) Grain 4 4.6 % 
1.4 oz Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 5 0.8 % 
0.8 oz Chocolate (Briess) (350.0 SRM) Grain 6 0.5 % 
0.53 oz Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 10.6 IBUs 
0.53 oz Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 8 6.7 IBUs 
0.53 oz Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 9 6.5 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
0.53 oz Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 1.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 12 -

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 10 lbs 12.6 oz
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.48 qt of water at 162.9 F 152.0 F 60 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 6.15 gal water at 168.0 F

My toasted malt was American 2 Row. Toasted in the oven, dry at 350F for 20 min, then stored in a paper bag for 1 week.

Ferment for 3 weeks in primary at 68F then keg.

Carb to 1.9 vol.


----------



## joshbhs04

1. commonsenseman
2. Macrophylla
3. phager
4.
5. kapathy
6.
7. Evonnida
8. android
9.
10. Fury556
11. Josh Lucky 13
12. JeepGuy
13. Dark Rose
14.Joshbhs04
15.NomoMoMo


----------



## Macrophylla

Tarks said:


> My ESB turned out excellent IMO. I haven't had the Wells and its been a long time since I've had the Fullers so I can't comment on that. Here is the recipe if your interested in giving it a go. It really is good.


Looks tasty I'll put both of the recipies here into rotation as soon as it gets too warm for lagering


----------



## HIM

Mpls, Brett, Doomx, Tony.... Where you guys at? Lets fill up these last 3 spots fellas. Figured you guys would be jumping on this.


----------



## doomXsaloon

joshbhs04 said:


> 1. commonsenseman
> 2. Macrophylla
> 3. phager
> 4. doomXsaloon
> 5. kapathy
> 6.
> 7. Evonnida
> 8. android
> 9.
> 10. Fury556
> 11. Josh Lucky 13
> 12. JeepGuy
> 13. Dark Rose
> 14.Joshbhs04
> 15.NomoMoMo


oh, pick me!!


----------



## doomXsaloon

*2 recent brew sessions....*

Brewed my Jack's Frost Fighter Cascadian Dark Ale 2 weeks ago, paired the session with a Viaje Super Shot...


































This past Saturday brewed my first BIAB...well, sort of a modified cause we used three bags, didn't stir (but we did sparge!), and came out waaaaay low on the OG...Meant to be 1.060; came in at 1.040!!!!!!! (Went from a solid IPA to a session Pale!) But, hop goodness is hop goodness no matter the OG and ABV!!
Paired this session with a La Sirena...a wonderful, rich, tasty (under-rated, IMHO! ) stick!


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Adding Coffee to our Snowflake Obsidian (Coffee) Stout*

Brewed a 10 gal all-grain batch...South Mountain Brew meets Cavern Tavern Brew. Used a recipe I brewed last year based on Deschutes' Obsidian Stout. (LOVE)
This time, they bottled 5 gal and I kegged 5 gal, but also added locally roasted French Roast and Espresso (a little over 3 oz. total)--Made a cold coffee toddy (last issue of Zymurgy!) I'd been carbing for a few days, added the toddy, and the next night was Stout Night @ the Doom Saloon....we added it into an impressive line-up (read more on that in the Craft Beer Thread) and it def held its own!

damn, got a glass right beside me now....she's drinkin' NIIIIICE!


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Home Brewer Helpers*

Hey...post a pic of your Home Brewing Helpers...human and otherwise!!

Some of the boys @ South Mountain Brew Sessions....









Brew Master in Training/Keg Scrubber...









Kindra always in attendance on brew day...


----------



## HIM

La Sirena is a good smoke. Do you mill your own grain? Did you use top up water? Not mash with enough water and over sparge? I ask cause that's a huge # to miss your OG by.


----------



## doomXsaloon

HIM said:


> La Sirena is a good smoke. Do you mill your own grain? Did you use top up water? Not mash with enough water and over sparge? I ask cause that's a huge # to miss your OG by.


Learned a lot in my first BIAB session! 
#1--Gotta double crush the grains for BIAB for better efficiency
#2--Use one BIG bag that lines the kettle...I was using three small ones, which created 'dead zones' for the water/grains!
#3--Gotta stir the grain!!
#4--Water amounts were spot on! Used a brew calculator and got that part right!
#5--Ad I was able to hold temps consistently!

just ordered me a nice (inexpensive!) bag from a shop in Portland....can't wait to try it again!


----------



## doomXsaloon

Tarks said:


> My ESB turned out excellent IMO. I haven't had the Wells and its been a long time since I've had the Fullers so I can't comment on that. Here is the recipe if your interested in giving it a go. It really is good.
> 
> Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
> TYPE: All Grain
> Taste: (30.0)
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Boil Size: 8.22 gal
> Post Boil Volume: 5.98 gal
> Batch Size (fermenter): 5.50 gal
> Bottling Volume: 5.00 gal
> Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
> Estimated Color: 18.5 SRM
> Estimated IBU: 25.5 IBUs
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 81.00 %
> Est Mash Efficiency: 84.7 %
> Boil Time: 75 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amt Name Type # %/IBU
> 7 lbs Malteurop American 2-Row Pale Malt (2.4 Grain 1 64.9 %
> 2 lbs 1.7 oz Toasted Malt (60.0 SRM) Grain 2 19.5 %
> 1 lbs 0.7 oz Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 3 9.7 %
> 8.0 oz Carapils (Briess) (1.5 SRM) Grain 4 4.6 %
> 1.4 oz Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 5 0.8 %
> 0.8 oz Chocolate (Briess) (350.0 SRM) Grain 6 0.5 %
> 0.53 oz Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 10.6 IBUs
> 0.53 oz Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 8 6.7 IBUs
> 0.53 oz Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 9 6.5 IBUs
> 0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 10 -
> 0.53 oz Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 1.7 IBUs
> 1.0 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 12 -
> 
> Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
> Total Grain Weight: 10 lbs 12.6 oz
> ----------------------------
> Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
> Mash In Add 14.48 qt of water at 162.9 F 152.0 F 60 min
> 
> Sparge: Fly sparge with 6.15 gal water at 168.0 F
> 
> My toasted malt was American 2 Row. Toasted in the oven, dry at 350F for 20 min, then stored in a paper bag for 1 week.
> 
> Ferment for 3 weeks in primary at 68F then keg.
> 
> Carb to 1.9 vol.


Damn, that looks great! I'd be interested in brewing it!
Did you create the recipe? 
Do you toast the grain after or before crushing??
Cheers!


----------



## doomXsaloon

commonsenseman said:


> I alternate between BIAB & using my cooler for all-grain brews. For lower gravity beers, BIAB is just so darn easy that I can't help it.
> 
> If you like ESB's you should definitely check out "Common Room ESB" on Home Brew Talk. One of the best beers I've ever made.


What is your cut-off in gravity for BIAB?? Max pounds of grains??


----------



## NomoMoMo

HIM said:


> Mpls, Brett, Doomx, Tony.... Where you guys at? Lets fill up these last 3 spots fellas. Figured you guys would be jumping on this.


Hmmm...I've been noticing there has been a lack of activity from Several Forum members over the past week...:hmm:

Maybe they're still recovering from New Year's Eve :noidea: Too much :smoke::drinking: ?


----------



## doomXsaloon

NomoMoMo said:


> Hmmm...I've been noticing there has been a lack of activity from Several Forum members over the past week...:hmm:
> 
> Maybe they're still recovering from New Year's Eve :noidea: Too much :smoke::drinking: ?


Ha! No, I've just been busy brewin'!! :dude:


----------



## IslanderWay

Hey Guys! 

I just saw this thread. I have a few questions if you don't mind. 

Now I have always wanted to brew my own stuff and done a little research buuuut..

For a newbie what site would you reccomend and getting a good amount of information from? 
Whats the start up cost around?
Have any of you tried making your own spirits? I would be especially interested in making my own whiskey!

Thanks!


----------



## HIM

Sounds like you got it figured out. I don't do BIAB so I could be wrong .... But I'd imagine the only cut off would be how much water/grain you can fit. Again that could be wrong, just my logic.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

IslanderWay said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I just saw this thread. I have a few questions if you don't mind.
> 
> Now I have always wanted to brew my own stuff and done a little research buuuut..
> 
> For a newbie what site would you reccomend and getting a good amount of information from?
> Whats the start up cost around?
> Have any of you tried making your own spirits? I would be especially interested in making my own whiskey!
> 
> Thanks!


Many including myself are on homebrewtalk there is a wealth of info over there. 
May want to check out a few sites like austin homebrew or any of the others for basic kit costs or maybe even your local craigslist.

Beer and wine are fine but whiskey can get you time!


----------



## HIM

I second what Josh said. I personally learned pretty much everything I know from HBT. Every bit of info you could want is there and even more. I know Austin Homebrew sells distilling equipment but I don't know much about it and don't really see myself doing it. I do know that Golden Promise malt is used both in beer and scotch though. It's a base malt I really like in a beer you let condition for 6+ months. 

My start up cost was like $350 if that. If you look on HBT they show how to make most of your equipment for cheaper than you can buy it online. Welcome to the world of homebrewing, your gonna like it here.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Hey Cole, sorry I've been MIA. Work's been keeping me busy, and I'm just not on online as often as I used to be. Is there still a spot open in your contest? Sounds fun to me!


----------



## commonsenseman

doomXsaloon said:


> What is your cut-off in gravity for BIAB?? Max pounds of grains??





HIM said:


> Sounds like you got it figured out. I don't do BIAB so I could be wrong .... But I'd imagine the only cut off would be how much water/grain you can fit. Again that could be wrong, just my logic.


For my set-up, which is a 7.5gal kettle & a 5gal kettle, I can do around 12lbs max for a 5 gal batch. As HIM said, it's pretty much only limited by how much grain you can fit. I try to make sure that whichever kettle I use for the mash is as full as possible, to keep the temperature up. Then I put the rest of the water in the other kettle for the dunk-sparge. So, depending on efficiency, you could do beers up to about 1.060 or so. One other minor limiting factor is the weight of the grain once it's been soaked with water. This can be remedied though, I use a strainer straddled over the kettle to help hold the bag while I drain it.

BIAB is great because it's super simple & you never have to worry about your manifold getting clogged up.


----------



## IslanderWay

Hey thank you both very much! I will definitly go check that site out! 

I was under the impression that if you brewed your own spirits and did not sell it in mass quantities it was legal?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

IslanderWay said:


> Hey thank you both very much! I will definitly go check that site out!
> 
> I was under the impression that if you brewed your own spirits and did not sell it in mass quantities it was legal?


As I understand it any homemade whiskey is not legal.... doesn't mean i dont think about trying it but can be dangerous and illegal


----------



## HIM

Nick you have either spot 6 or 9... Post the list back up with which one you want. 

I'd check out your state laws since every state is different. You may be able to do super small batches for personal consumption but I don't really know.


----------



## Tarks

doomXsaloon said:


> Damn, that looks great! I'd be interested in brewing it!
> Did you create the recipe?
> Do you toast the grain after or before crushing??
> Cheers!


Toast the grain before milling. I like to store the toasted malt in a paper bag for 1 to 2 weeks to mellow out the grain. This is a recipe that I have modified to my liking/setup. Good luck and let us know if you decide to make it. Cheers!


----------



## Tarks

IslanderWay said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I just saw this thread. I have a few questions if you don't mind.
> 
> Now I have always wanted to brew my own stuff and done a little research buuuut..
> 
> For a newbie what site would you reccomend and getting a good amount of information from?
> Whats the start up cost around?
> Have any of you tried making your own spirits? I would be especially interested in making my own whiskey!
> 
> Thanks!


Like others have said, HBT is probably one of the best forums for homebrew. Cost is subjective. You could get started for as little as few hundred dollars or spend thousands and thousands.

Here is a pick of my setup. It cost me approx $1500.00 for my initial startup and is a never ending money pit as I upgrade!


----------



## HIM

Nice setup... One day I'll invest in a plate chiller. They're awesome. Why do you use a cooler mashtun if you have two keggles? Just put a bazooka screen on the other side of the spigot and your set. That and a thermopen are the next investments in my list.


----------



## Tarks

HIM said:


> Nice setup... One day I'll invest in a plate chiller. They're awesome. Why do you use a cooler mashtun if you have two keggles? Just put a bazooka screen on the other side of the spigot and your set. That and a thermopen are the next investments in my list.


I fly sparge so I need 3 vessels. Not sure how I could easily do this with just the two keggles.

My plan for this spring is to purchase a 15 gal Blichmann for my kettle and use one of my keggles for my MLT. I need another pump too, and another Blichmann burner, and...lol. I'm sure you feel my pain!


----------



## HIM

Tarks said:


> I fly sparge so I need 3 vessels. Not sure how I could easily do this with just the two keggles.
> 
> My plan for this spring is to purchase a 15 gal Blichmann for my kettle and use one of my keggles for my MLT. I need another pump too, and another Blichmann burner, and...lol. I'm sure you feel my pain!


I guess you do need 3 vessles. Is this what your doing?.... Use one keggle as your MLT. Use your other keggle to heat up your sparge water and put it all in the cooler. From there drain from one keggle to the other and use the cooler to fly sparge. If that's what your doing you shouldn't need another bk or burner.


----------



## Tarks

HIM said:


> I guess you do need 3 vessles. Is this what your doing?.... Use one keggle as your MLT. Use your other keggle to heat up your sparge water and put it all in the cooler. From there drain from one keggle to the other and use the cooler to fly sparge. If that's what your doing you shouldn't need another bk or burner.


One keggle is my kettle, the other keggle is my HLT and my cooler is my MLT. It's a pretty standard setup for all grain. The only downside is I can't have a HERMS setup. Like I said earlier, this is going to change come spring time. Converting one of my keggles into my MLT will allow me to have a HERMS setup. The only thing I need to buy is another pump and a kettle.


----------



## HIM

I see what your saying now


----------



## [email protected]

Looking for guidance and good place to start with the new slope.


----------



## HIM

[email protected] said:


> Looking for guidance and good place to start with the new slope.


Welcome to the unofficial Puff Brew Club!!! Is there anything in particular you want to know? A good start is to get an account on Homebrewtalk.com Its free and is a great resource for homebrewing, especially those just starting or looking to get into the hobby. Most of the people following this thread are over there too. The books Brewing Classic Styles and Joy Of Homebrewing are also good resources. Though you can find all the same info on HBT.


----------



## JeepGuy

Does anyone have any recommendations for a keg kit? I'm looking at building a kegerator in the spring/summer. I want to have 2-5 gallon kegs and 2 taps. Any suggestions? 

P.S. Two people fill up the list so Cole can have the drawing! I'm getting so anxious! Haha


----------



## JeepGuy

[email protected] said:


> Looking for guidance and good place to start with the new slope.


When I started a few months ago I bought a beginner kit from midwest supplies. They had a sale going on so I got everything you need to brew (minus bottles and a brew kettle) and an ingredients kit for $75. Even though I QUICKLY outgrew the "brewing basic kit", it allowed me to learn the basics and figure out if this was a hobby I wanted to pursue. I enjoy brewing so much. Probably one of my favorite weekend activities! I agree with Cole, homebrewtalk is a great place to learn.


----------



## HIM

JeepGuy said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a keg kit? I'm looking at building a kegerator in the spring/summer. I want to have 2-5 gallon kegs and 2 taps. Any suggestions?
> 
> P.S. Two people fill up the list so Cole can have the drawing! I'm getting so anxious! Haha


Nick has 1 of the 2 spots he just didnt a # yet lol. So we just need someone else to fill the last spot.

Theres some good threads on HBT about converting chest freezers into Kegerators and how to size your chest freezer for corny kegs with pics and vids in them. Here they are...

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/sizing-your-chest-freezer-corny-kegs-75449/

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/chest-freezer-kegerator-conversion-project-27588/


----------



## HIM

Double post


----------



## mcwilcr

Found it!


----------



## HIM

Good stuff and welcome to puff!! Now just update the list with your name and the # you don't pick goes to Nick by default since he didn't pick a number. The list is now full. 

I will do the drawing in the next 7-10 days, announce the winners, and send you 2 bottles a piece. If the winners can you should drink one soon after you get it and age the other 4-6 months. That's easier said than done of course.


----------



## mcwilcr

okay, here it is.

1. commonsenseman
2. Macrophylla
3. phager
4. doomXsaloon
5. kapathy
6. Brettanomyces
7. Evonnida
8. android
9. mcwilcr
10. Fury556
11. Josh Lucky 13
12. JeepGuy
13. Dark Rose
14. Joshbhs04
15. NomoMoMo


----------



## HIM

That's what I like to see. Took longer to fill than expected.


----------



## HIM

So kick ass I had to mention it on 2 forums lol... Smoking a LP 9 while hanging out with the owner of Nodding Head Brewery, the owner of Trogue Brewery, owner of Iron Hill Pub, KC from Flying Fish Brewery, as well as the rep from Left Hand who's picture is on the Stranger case. These guys are ****ing awesome!!! Who woulda thought these guys would be sitting here Icing each other lmao. That's right.... Brewery owners playing the Smirnoff Ice game, wish I had better words to put this, just ****ing awesome!!!


----------



## [email protected]

JeepGuy said:


> When I started a few months ago I bought a beginner kit from midwest supplies. They had a sale going on so I got everything you need to brew (minus bottles and a brew kettle) and an ingredients kit for $75. Even though I QUICKLY outgrew the "brewing basic kit", it allowed me to learn the basics and figure out if this was a hobby I wanted to pursue. I enjoy brewing so much. Probably one of my favorite weekend activities! I agree with Cole, homebrewtalk is a great place to learn.


Thanks. Theres a local homebrewing store i found pretty close, im going to look into a small kit to get started and see if its something i really enjoy.

Might be a foolish questuon and i understand you couldnt make any large amounts but did anyone start with the mr beer thing?


----------



## HIM

I didn't buy I've read about many who have. I think the yeast they come with sucks though IIRC. I've heard good things about the kits companies like Midwest Brew Supply or Austin Homebrew put out though.


----------



## mcwilcr

iAn, I don't use the mr beer kits either but I know a lot of people do use them and make beer that they are totally satisfied with. I would also recommend that you use a different yeast since most are of better quality than what comes with the mr beer and you will be more likely to produce something you enjoy.


----------



## mcwilcr

HIM said:


> So kick ass I had to mention it on 2 forums lol... Smoking a LP 9 while hanging out with the owner of Nodding Head Brewery, the owner of Trogue Brewery, owner of Iron Hill Pub, KC from Flying Fish Brewery, as well as the rep from Left Hand who's picture is on the Stranger case. These guys are ****ing awesome!!! Who woulda thought these guys would be sitting here Icing each other lmao. That's right.... Brewery owners playing the Smirnoff Ice game, wish I had better words to put this, just ****ing awesome!!!


Completely Jealous of you right now...


----------



## HIM

It was pretty F-ing sweet to say the least.


----------



## mcwilcr

Bottled my Belgian dark strong last night after letting it bulk age for about 2 months. I figure I'll give it a couple months in the bottle before I crack one and I'll cellar about half of the batch to not be touched until this time next year. The glass that I sampled yesterday though has me drooling in anticipation of this beer being ready. This is going to be a hard batch to leave alone.


----------



## HIM

Gotta love and hate those. The temptations always killer. Helps if your stocked up on beer though.


----------



## mcwilcr

HIM said:


> Gotta love and hate those. The temptations always killer. Helps if your stocked up on beer though.


Luckily for me I'm always stocked up on beer. right now I have 4 different homebrews and a decent selection of microbrews.


----------



## HIM

mcwilcr said:


> Luckily for me I'm always stocked up on beer. right now I have 4 different homebrews and a decent selection of microbrews.


We sound very similar. I have about 4 or 5 cases of homebrews, consisting of 4 different beers. And about 2 cases worth of micros, consisting of about 10 different beers. I do a lot of beer reviews so I'm always stocking up on new stuff. That's also not including all the beers I have aging. Which is a stock pile of 120s, Palo Santo, Immort Ale, Holy Mackeral, and Bigfoot. Most of which is over a year old at this point.


----------



## Sumatra Samurai

Currently drinking my oatmeal stout but looking for a good recipe for my next batch. Anyone have a Nitro milk stout clone?...


----------



## mcwilcr

Sumatra Samurai said:


> Currently drinking my oatmeal stout but looking for a good recipe for my next batch. Anyone have a Nitro milk stout clone?...


I still cant post links dammett but if you go to homebrewtalk dot com and search for left hand milk stout you will find a good all grain recipe posted by adx and extract and partial mash versions based on it.


----------



## Tarks

mcwilcr said:


> I still cant post links dammett but if you go to homebrewtalk dot com and search for left hand milk stout you will find a good all grain recipe posted by adx and extract and partial mash versions based on it.


Here is the link for you.

All-Grain - Left Hand Milk Stout Clone - Home Brew Forums


----------



## HIM

It's not nitro milk stout or left hand but yoopers oatmeal stout is good, deception cream stout is good, and so is Jamils award winning oatmeal stout. FWIW my chocolate stout is basically I mix of yoopers oatmeal and the deception cream stout with some cocoa nib candi syrup added and it came out really well.


----------



## Tarks

Damn, I can't wait for it to warm up a bit so I can start brewing again. Its been friggen cold here the past few weeks. -32C here right now.  The only bright side, there is a beach calling my name in the near future.


----------



## HIM

Perfect eisenbock weather right there


----------



## Brettanomyces

Since the basement is a little cold, the IPA I brewed (nearly) a couple weeks back was made with the WY2565. Did it once before with great results, so I'm hoping for the same again. I'll have an idea this weekend when I crack it open to check gravity and contemplate the start of the dry hopping. Yum.


----------



## HIM

What hops you using?


----------



## joshbhs04

Drinking some caribou slobber I brewed thanksgiving weekend. Its at the sweet spot now... Ohhh so good. Also taste tested a bottle of a pale ale I brewed using mosaic hops. Not too shabby for 1.5 weeks in bottle. Alot of Ceder and Citrus mixe. Kind of different and not sure if I would use less or more next time.


----------



## HIM

Amazing what some time in the bottle does isnt it? Sounds pretty interesting, Ive never used Mosaic hops before. I need to brew up this Sorachi Ace/Motueka IPA I came up with. I also want to make an IPA using only New Zealand hop strains. They all have such unique and awesome flavors.


----------



## HIM

Just had my daughter pick one name off the list... First of 3 winners is Ken- DoomXsaloon. Congrats brother!!

I'll have her pick the next winner off the list tomorrow.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

HIM said:


> Just had my daughter pick one name off the list... First of 3 winners is Ken- DoomXsaloon. Congrats brother!!
> 
> I'll have her pick the next winner off the list tomorrow.


Congrats Ken


----------



## HIM

*Note for the people who win*

If your name and address isn't on your profile PM me your info so I can get these shipped out. I should have all the winners announced and packages out by Monday. Thanks guys.


----------



## JeepGuy

The contest Cole is doing got me thinking. Why the heck don't we have homebrew trade thread?! Before i create one i figured i'd test the waters and see if anyone was interested in trading homebrews. I think it would be a great way to get feedback on your brew as well as enjoy other people's homebrews. What do you guys think?


----------



## HIM

You can run it through here or another thread, either way im down. Id pass it by a mod first but doesnt seem like it would be an issue. They have one on HBT but I wouldn't mind doing it here too. Trying to get them to set up a Craft Beer MAW over there as well so that may happen in the future. Which is another thing that could possibly be done here. I think it would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

JeepGuy said:


> The contest Cole is doing got me thinking. Why the heck don't we have homebrew trade thread?! Before i create one i figured i'd test the waters and see if anyone was interested in trading homebrews. I think it would be a great way to get feedback on your brew as well as enjoy other people's homebrews. What do you guys think?


Cody I have thought about doing something like that or a pass but every time I come to same conclusion. SHIPPING. 
It would get expensive not to mention the increased chance for broken bottles ( there is 1 guy here who has had like 3-4 bottles of scotch sent to him and they all got broken)

I am not saying it can't be done but shipping is the key.


----------



## JeepGuy

Shipping is a thought. Hmmm...there has to be a relatively safe, econmical way. There are companies online who sell craft beer. I would think for it to be worth it for the consumer they wouldnt charge too much for shipping.


----------



## HIM

USPS medium sized flat rate boxes. Wrap the bottles in bubble wrap and pack tightly in the box. Fill in the empty space with packing peanuts and if you want, line the inside of the box with bubble wrap. I've yet to have a bottle I sent break in shipping.


----------



## doomXsaloon

HIM said:


> Just had my daughter pick one name off the list... First of 3 winners is Ken- DoomXsaloon. Congrats brother!!
> 
> I'll have her pick the next winner off the list tomorrow.


YeeHaww! Thanks, Cole for the contest...love maduros and lookin forward to pairing one with your Maduro Stout! Thanks to your daughter for picking me, too!


----------



## HIM

Your welcome Ken... I don't know how many of you are familiar with Shel Sylverstein but I named the beer Sarah Cynthia Sylvia Stout. It's the name of one of his poems. He was a writer who lived a good part of his life in Key West and wrote children's books such as The Giving Tree, Where the Sidewalk Ends(a collection of his poems), articles for Playboy and spent much time at the Playboy mansion, and a lot of music. Check out his songs the Perfect High and Whisky and Women(or something close to that), the poem The Great Roll Off, and pretty much anything else he wrote. I try to apply the Key West culture to all my beer names. Like my Badfish IIPA, Black Ceaser Brown Ale, and Tropical Storm Blonde Ale.


----------



## doomXsaloon

HIM said:


> Your welcome Ken... I don't know how many of you are familiar with Shel Sylverstein but I named the beer Sarah Cynthia Sylvia Stout. It's the name of one of his poems. He was a writer who lived a good part of his life in Key West and wrote children's books such as The Giving Tree, Where the Sidewalk Ends(a collection of his poems), articles for Playboy and spent much time at the Playboy mansion, and a lot of music. Check out his songs the Perfect High and Whisky and Women(or something close to that), the poem The Great Roll Off, and pretty much anything else he wrote. I try to apply the Key West culture to all my beer names. Like my Badfish IIPA, Black Ceaser Brown Ale, and Tropical Storm Blonde Ale.


Do they still make Key West Lager? I remember sitting ...years ago...at tiki dive bar down there drinking them and really liking them!


----------



## doomXsaloon

and yes, Shel...can't forget "Boy Named Sue"!!


----------



## HIM

doomXsaloon said:


> and yes, Shel...can't forget "Boy Named Sue"!!


Dont know how I forgot that one.



doomXsaloon said:


> Do they still make Key West Lager? I remember sitting ...years ago...at tiki dive bar down there drinking them and really liking them!


Yea and Sunset Ale but its not brewed down here. The brewery is somewhere in northern FL.


----------



## HIM

*Brettanomyces - Nick and NomoMoMo - Bill *


After finally coming to her final decision you are the other chosen winners....... Congrats Ken, Nick, and Bill!!! I'll pm you guys the DC when I get them out, cheers :beerchug:



Note** If any of you are hot sauce and or pork jerky fans I'll be doing a similar give away in a different thread of mine here in the food section. The prize will be my homemade tropical habanero sauce and homemade mojo pork jerky. Come sign up!!


----------



## Dark Rose

HIM said:


> Your welcome Ken... I don't know how many of you are familiar with Shel Sylverstein but I named the beer Sarah Cynthia Sylvia Stout. It's the name of one of his poems. He was a writer who lived a good part of his life in Key West and wrote children's books such as The Giving Tree, Where the Sidewalk Ends(a collection of his poems), articles for Playboy and spent much time at the Playboy mansion, and a lot of music. Check out his songs the Perfect High and Whisky and Women(or something close to that), the poem The Great Roll Off, and pretty much anything else he wrote. I try to apply the Key West culture to all my beer names. Like my Badfish IIPA, Black Ceaser Brown Ale, and Tropical Storm Blonde Ale.


The Great Smoke Off, a true classic, and a regular on the Dr. Demento show play list back in the day.
For your enjoyment...

The Great Smoke Off - YouTube

Also wrote Freakin' at the Freaker's Ball, another fav of mine.

Dr. Hook and The Medicine Show, no shame in their game...

/end hijack


----------



## Fury556

Congrats Ken, Nick, and Bill!!! :tu


----------



## NomoMoMo

Wow, thanks Cole. I'll PM you with my address. My oldest got into the Shel Sylverstein when he was younger. I might have to dig up one of his books to read while drinking and smoking.


----------



## HIM

Thanks for posting that up Steve that and this are two of my favorites....YouTube

I'm glad to see we have so many Shel fans here!! One of my favorite things about him is he wrote things for people of all ages and interests. Read through Where the Sidewalk Ends Bill while havin a drink and a smoke. You'll laugh your ass off.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Hells yes! I never win anything, so this is extra nice. Thanks for the contest, Cole. I'll PM my info soon.


----------



## mcwilcr

Really cool of you to do this contest, Cole! I didn't get to win but at least I picked a good number for Nick!

And by the way, I love the name you chose for your stout. I have liked Shel Silverstein since I was a young boy who just coincidentally did not like to take the garbage out.


----------



## HIM

More than welcome everyone!! Hopefully this is something I'll try to do seasonally. And Nick make sure to thank Chris for picking you the winning number lol. 

I've been a Shel Sylverstein fan since a was little and my mom would read me The Giving Tree.


----------



## HIM

HIM said:


> If any of you are hot sauce and or pork jerky fans I'll be doing a similar give away in a different thread of mine here in the food section. The prize will be my homemade tropical habanero sauce and homemade mojo pork jerky. Come sign up!!


Just bumping this so it didnt get buried away yet..


----------



## Brettanomyces

mcwilcr said:


> Really cool of you to do this contest, Cole! I didn't get to win but at least I picked a good number for Nick!


Did you pick that number for me? I didn't even notice! Thanks, brother! :thumb:


----------



## HIM

Kinda.... You said you were in but never took a number. So when he picked which of the last 2 he wanted you got the other by default. That's some good luck right there.


----------



## mcwilcr

Brettanomyces said:


> Did you pick that number for me? I didn't even notice! Thanks, brother! :thumb:





HIM said:


> Kinda.... You said you were in but never took a number. So when he picked which of the last 2 he wanted you got the other by default. That's some good luck right there.


Cole is right, you were the benificiary of my general bad luck! I didn't really pick your number I just picked the wrong one of the two that were left  enjoy your spoils!


----------



## ColdSmoker

Been brewing for about five years now...I had a short stint when I was in college years ago. Now I'm an all grain brewer with a two corny keg set up. HBT is a great forum too...


----------



## HIM

Good stuff man keep us posted with what you brew up.


----------



## HIM

All the giveaway winners should have a PM with your DC# I just got everything sent out.


----------



## HIM

Hearts Homebrew out of Orlando is selling #s of Citra and Simcoe for $20!!! Stock up its a total steal!!!


----------



## Brettanomyces

Cole's package arrived a bit early...Saturday, actually. Per his suggestion, I have stashed 1 in the basement to age until autumn, and had one during the game Sunday. The short version is, it was a very good and dangerously drinkable stout, which I suspect may have been brewed with the Fuller's yeast (WL variant) or something pretty similar. The long version, with pics and a mini review, will be posted tonight or tomorrow.

In any case, I appreciate the chance to try your brew, Cole, and the fiancee and I both enjoyed it. Thanks!


----------



## NomoMoMo

I received my package yesterday due to having my mail on hold. Both bottles are in the basement for now, waiting for a little warmer weather to enjoy with a Cigar.

I will update as soon as winter breaks.


----------



## HIM

Glad everything made it quick and safely. If anyone's interested in the recipe if be happy to share.

Nick, I'm stoked that you and your woman enjoyed it!! I used Denny's Favorite 50. It's my first time using that strain and I'm really digging it. It attenuates down to about 1.020 and falls out leaving behind a perfect amount of residual sugar and a nice body. Definitely a great strain for stouts or fruit beers. Looking forward to the review!


----------



## HIM

DoomXsaloon did the brew make it ok?


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> Good stuff man keep us posted with what you brew up.


It's me HoppyDaze


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> It's me HoppyDaze


Nice!!!


----------



## Evonnida

I guess I'm officially a home brewer! We brewed our first batch last night, an Amber Ale from Midwest. It's currently fermenting away...

Steeping the grains...









Adding the LME....









It was really windy, so we covered it to get it kickstarted...









Boil away...

















Wort chilling away...


----------



## HIM

Lookin good Erich.... Just wait until you drink that first pint, you'll never forget it!!


----------



## Evonnida

HIM said:


> Lookin good Erich.... Just wait until you drink that first pint, you'll never forget it!!


I'm sure! The waiting sucks... Just trying to decide whether or not we are going to secondary it or and when we are going to do so.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HIM said:


> Hearts Homebrew out of Orlando is selling #s of Citra and Simcoe for $20!!! Stock up its a total steal!!!


Wow its usually like $40 a lb that is a steal!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow its usually like $40 a lb that is a steal!!!!!!!!


I made sure to stock up lol.



Evonnida said:


> I'm sure! The waiting sucks... Just trying to decide whether or not we are going to secondary it or and when we are going to do so.


I would just let it ride in the primary for about 3 weeks then bottle/keg it. If you do secondary, wait until its finished fermenting and the yeast falls out of suspension. Then give it a few more days to let the yeast clean up. I'm not against secondaries I just find with most beers its not needed and its just another opportunity for the beer to get oxidized or infected.


----------



## mcwilcr

Sweet! I see Cole dragged another one of us over.


----------



## Mante

Evonnida said:


> I'm sure! The waiting sucks... Just trying to decide whether or not we are going to secondary it or and when we are going to do so.


I found Andrew's book BTW, will be in the air soon. :thumb:


----------



## doomXsaloon

HIM said:


> DoomXsaloon did the brew make it ok?


not yet, but we've had a blizzard and things may have been delayed....


----------



## HIM

doomXsaloon said:


> not yet, but we've had a blizzard and things may have been delayed....


That's odd. When I check the track and confirm it doesn't show anything other than that it was accepted and dispatched to the sort facility on Jan 29th. I'll call and see what's going on tomorrow cause it should have been there almost 2 weeks ago. Worst case I'll send out another 2 if I can't figure things out.


----------



## Evonnida

Got two kits to do this weekend, an American Light Ale and a Wheat... After that, I picked up the fixins to do a Chocolate Milk Stout. Can't wait!!


----------



## HIM

You should consider using Denny's Favorite 50 yeast when you make the stout. I used it for my chocolate stout and am really impressed.


----------



## Evonnida

I already picked up something, but might grab that too. Thanks!


----------



## mcwilcr

HIM said:


> You should consider using Denny's Favorite 50 yeast when you make the stout. I used it for my chocolate stout and am really impressed.


I've never used 1450 before but have looked at it a few times for my porter and a brown ale I brewed a while ago. Have you used it for anything else before? do you find it to be a pretty clean neutral yeast or does it add some character all its own to your brew?


----------



## HIM

I've only used it in my stout then used that cake for my LHBC stout. It's pretty clean and brings out the malt character quite well. What I like about it is that it finishes up at around 1.020 leaving the beer with a good amount of body and residual sweetness. I definitely recommend it for any stout, fruit beer, or anything else you don't want to be light and dry.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Pacman for everything!!!


----------



## HIM

I'm a US05 guy myself. Clean and it chews through everything like a beast. 1.096 to 1.010 in my Badfish IIPA. I do want to bottle harvest some of Rogue's pacman though for an IPA I've been wanting to brew up.


----------



## ColdSmoker

I used to be an 05 guy too. Very convenient and it does it's job nicely. The flavor that pacman bring along is worth keeping a steady supply. Just buy a wyeast packet and wash the yeast...repeat a couple times and you'll have yeast for 2 years


----------



## HIM

The nice part is its always a bottle of Rogue away if you can't buy it online. Not only do you get a great beer, but a great strain of yeast in the same purchase lol.


----------



## doomXsaloon

HIM said:


> That's odd. When I check the track and confirm it doesn't show anything other than that it was accepted and dispatched to the sort facility on Jan 29th. I'll call and see what's going on tomorrow cause it should have been there almost 2 weeks ago. Worst case I'll send out another 2 if I can't figure things out.


well, any word on shipment? it appears that perhaps a lucky Fed Ex driver is enjoying your (and my) home brew somewhere!!


----------



## HIM

No word yet but it kinda erks me. I've never had beer disappear and I send a lot of beer all over this country. If I don't figure something out tomorrow I'll send more out this week. I hope whoever got your beers thinks they're the best beer they've ever had and tortures them that they'll never have another again lol.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Who wants free rhizomes?

I have three crowns that need to be trimmed. I'm probably going to do it sometime this week. What I have is unlimited Saaz, Nugget and Willamette rhizomes. 

Maybe a few centennial ...

I am near Portland, OR.

You can stop by to grab them or you can send me shipping money via ****** and I'll send them out to anyone who wants them.


----------



## HIM

Free rhizomes now that's a hell of an offer. If I had more space I'd be down but my cascades pretty much take up all my grow space.


Just got off the phone with the post office and they said the package went out but their not sure why it didnt leave the facility in Miami. So they told me to call back Thursday while they figure it out. I'm going to wait until then to see what the deal is before sending out more bottles, hopefully its just been extremely delayed.


----------



## doomXsaloon

ColdSmoker said:


> Who wants free rhizomes?
> 
> I have three crowns that need to be trimmed. I'm probably going to do it sometime this week. What I have is unlimited Saaz, Nugget and Willamette rhizomes.
> 
> Maybe a few centennial ...
> 
> I am near Portland, OR.
> 
> You can stop by to grab them or you can send me shipping money via ****** and I'll send them out to anyone who wants them.


Whoa...I;d be down for some of each! brew friends just decided to grow this season! I m in NY,,,,what can I send for shipping? let me know. thank you


----------



## HIM

Ken...

USPS is doing an investigation into your packages whereabouts, and said they should be calling me back tomorrow. I was told given the recent weather that delivery was probably held up and that things should still be in transit. If they dont tell me something more promising soon I'm just gonna resend. Sorry for the bs and the delay, I'll make sure one way or another that you get your beer.


Is anyone entering anything in the NHC? Im sending in my chocolate stout, honey peach cyser, and possibly my elderberry pale ale.


----------



## ColdSmoker

doomXsaloon said:


> Whoa...I;d be down for some of each! brew friends just decided to grow this season! I m in NY,,,,what can I send for shipping? let me know. thank you


Hey DoomX,

I have Willamette and Saaz Rhizomes still available....

If you are interested send $10 to my ****** account [email protected]. Code it as personal transaction so we don't have to pay their fee. In the message box put your mailing address and who you are (username on puff).

I will ship two of each variety asap after payment.

I tried to PM you, but it didn't work...


----------



## doomXsaloon

any idea if these types would grow in Northeast? I know NY was once prime hop growing region, but wonder about varieties...



ColdSmoker said:


> Hey DoomX,
> 
> I have Willamette and Saaz Rhizomes still available....
> 
> If you are interested send $10 to my ****** account [email protected]. Code it as personal transaction so we don't have to pay their fee. In the message box put your mailing address and who you are (username on puff).
> 
> I will ship two of each variety asap after payment.
> 
> I tried to PM you, but it didn't work...


----------



## doomXsaloon

oh, ok...no worries

just finished stage 2 dry hop on Cascadian Dark...1 oz whole Cascade; 1/2 oz whole Nugget; outstanding 



HIM said:


> Ken...
> 
> USPS is doing an investigation into your packages whereabouts, and said they should be calling me back tomorrow. I was told given the recent weather that delivery was probably held up and that things should still be in transit. If they dont tell me something more promising soon I'm just gonna resend. Sorry for the bs and the delay, I'll make sure one way or another that you get your beer.
> 
> Is anyone entering anything in the NHC? Im sending in my chocolate stout, honey peach cyser, and possibly my elderberry pale ale.


----------



## ColdSmoker

doomXsaloon said:


> any idea if these types would grow in Northeast? I know NY was once prime hop growing region, but wonder about varieties...


Both varieties are pretty hardy. They should grow fine if you give them enough sun


----------



## HIM

So I was able to register and get one entry in to the NHC before it was already full and closed. My honey and peach apple cyser. Kinda pissed cuz I didn't get to enter my stout in time it got filled up so fast. The whole comp was full(750 entries per judging site) in about 5 hours, ridiculous.


----------



## JeepGuy

I'm starting to get the itch to do another batch. Does anyone have a good extract recipe? I'm open to pretty much any type. I'll be gathering all grain equipment soon to unlock infinite possibilities.


----------



## HIM

My comp is acting up so sorry ahead of time for possible repeat posts. I'll pm you the recipe and post it up when it lets me. For some reason its letting me submit this reply but not post my recipe. Weird


----------



## JeepGuy

Thank you! That recipe sounds awesome! I'll probably be placing an order soon for everything.


----------



## HIM

More than welcome. Since I do all grain I'm not sure how the whole steeping process works out. But if its too much of a PITA then just leave out the white wheat. Also forgot to mention, I'd ferment around 64-65 if you can. Lemme know if you give it a go and what you think.


----------



## JeepGuy

I will definitely give i a shot. I will probably start all grain this summer so i may wait and do it when i pick everything up.


----------



## HIM

If you do hold off let me know and I'll give you the all grain recipe for my Badfish if you'd like. As for summer beers the Lemon Lime Hefeweizen on HBT is really good. This summer I want to make the Blood Orange Hefe from the book Extreme Brewing.


Edit - I just remembered the recipe is posted somewhere in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Brewcityjedi

I'm new here, but I too am a homebrewer 
Finally got a Johnson Controls temp controller for my chest freezer, so now I can finally start brewing again!


----------



## HIM

Good stuff man, keep us updated with what ya got brewing. I'm looking forward to having enough space for a chest freezer set up someday. Though I'll probably use mine as a kegerator.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Just tapped a caramel amber ale I brewed a few months back. Been cold crashing for 2 months! Now it needs to carb up a bit and settle. I tasted it and it's freaking great.


----------



## HIM

I like how you cold crash and bulk age at the same time lol. 2 birds with one stone right there!!


----------



## ColdSmoker

gotta love Cornelius kegs!


----------



## HIM

Did you brew king Brian's amber? It's a pretty good one.


----------



## ColdSmoker

that's the one! with Pacman of course


----------



## HIM

I helped brew that with my buddy for his first beer and it was pretty solid. The instructions for making your own candi sugar he wrote is a huge money saver too. Where did the pacman finish up at? I know the Chico yeast didnt leave much residual sugar on his batch. We drank it quick too so it never really got enough time to get really malty. Which makes me wonder....
Do everyone else's beers have a nice maltiness after only a month or so? I can't figure it out but it always takes 3+ months for mine to get a nice rich maltiness to em. I'm thinking I may have to make some adjustments to my water.


----------



## JeepGuy

Perfect weather here in georgia today for brewing, currently 60 and mostly sunny with a high of 70. I'm doing an extract imperial pale ale courtesy of an outstanding BOTL Brian (Gordo1473). Thanks again Brian! I'm doing a full 5 gallon boil to utilize the hops the best i can. I look forward to tasting this in a couple of months! I'll try to post some pictures later.


----------



## Gordo1473

Let me know how it comes out


----------



## JeepGuy

Will do! It looks and smells great so far.


----------



## HIM

Good stuff man hope it turns out well. This past Thursday my homebrew club did a competition fundraiser for Wildlife Rescue. Went through a full case of my Honey Peach Cider, full case of Black Cherry Cider, half case of Spanish Cedar Aged IPA, and half case of Chocolate Stout. All in 3-4 oz pours over the course of 2 hours!! 
Got another 6 gal of cider going right now to bring up to the Wanee Music Festival. Debating whether or not to make another batch of cider or a nice hoppy APA to bring as well.


----------



## HIM

Preparing to brew this IPA up tomorrow to bring up to the Wanee Music Festival later this month.....

Yeast - Dennys Favorite 50
Starter - 3rd generation yeast cake
OG - 1.059
FG - this yeast has always finished around 1.020 in my stouts. So I'll be adding some table sugar to help dry it out. Not sure what to expect for a FG yet.
IBU - 64.6
IBU/SG - 1.095
SRM - 13.4

Grain Bill....single infusion mash @ 155 for 60mins

9# 2Row
2# Maris Otter
1.5# Crystal 80(only crystal I have on hand)
.5# White Wheat
.25# Honey Malt

Boil

Overall boil time 60mins

.5# Table Sugar @ 30mins
Irish Moss @ 15mins
1oz Simcoe @ 15mins
1oz Amarillo @ 10mins
1oz Citra @ 10mins
2oz Amarillo @ 5mins
2oz Citra @5mins

Dry Hop - 1oz Amarillo, 1oz Citra, 1oz Simcoe


----------



## ColdSmoker

no hops till 15 mins left?


----------



## HIM

Yep. Maximaz the flavor and aroma with a round bitterness. Im a big fan of hop bursting.


----------



## ColdSmoker

My hop head days are behind me but I think I'll have to give this a shot...


----------



## HIM

Its nice you get much more flavor with a less assertive bitterness. Great for APAs, IPAs, and hoppy Ambers


----------



## mcwilcr

It's looking about time to start thinking about my spring brew, plus I'm running out of hard cider. Guess I need to get busy brewing! I'm thinking either a 60 shilling (light scotch ale) or a simple saison of some sort Plus some cider of course! what do you guys think? I'm open to other suggestions also, these are just on the top of my list of things to brew.


----------



## jco3rd

Nice to see so many other homebrewers on here. I'm usually smoking with a cigar or pipe in one hand and a homebrew in the other. Good times! I've been brewing for about as long as I've been smoking, I just realized. I've brewed more batches of beer than I have smoked cigars though. I need to rectify that...


----------



## HIM

jco3rd said:


> Nice to see so many other homebrewers on here. I'm usually smoking with a cigar or pipe in one hand and a homebrew in the other. Good times! I've been brewing for about as long as I've been smoking, I just realized. I've brewed more batches of beer than I have smoked cigars though. I need to rectify that...


My cigars smoked greatly outnumbers my batches brewed lol



mcwilcr said:


> It's looking about time to start thinking about my spring brew, plus I'm running out of hard cider. Guess I need to get busy brewing! I'm thinking either a 60 shilling (light scotch ale) or a simple saison of some sort Plus some cider of course! what do you guys think? I'm open to other suggestions also, these are just on the top of my list of things to brew.


I have my Honey Peach Cider posted up on HBT. Good, cheap, simple, and very versatile. As for me, its getting hot as hell again down here so I'm thinking of moving straight to summer beers.


----------



## mcwilcr

HIM said:


> I have my Honey Peach Cider posted up on HBT. Good, cheap, simple, and very versatile. As for me, its getting hot as hell again down here so I'm thinking of moving straight to summer beers.


Peach cider does sound pretty good, might have to consider that!


----------



## HIM

Haven't tried it yet but I've heard adding some apricot nectar helps make the peach flavor stand out more. You can basically back sweeten with whatever you want though, I'm gonna try banana and strawberry soon.


----------



## mcwilcr

HIM said:


> Haven't tried it yet but I've heard adding some apricot nectar helps make the peach flavor stand out more. You can basically back sweeten with whatever you want though, I'm gonna try banana and strawberry soon.


I could see that. I occasionally make an apricot triple (with apricot extract not nectar) that has a pretty big peach flavor.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

I made a go with some peach cider ... didnt back sweeten enough it was a bit rough.. then I never tweaked it to get it right


----------



## HIM

I'll have to try it next time I do the peach.

About to mash in on this IPA!!


----------



## HIM

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I made a go with some peach cider ... didnt back sweeten enough it was a bit rough.. then I never tweaked it to get it right


I found the peach took more nectar to get the flavor than other stuff I've used to back sweeten.

I'd say I kicked some ass tonight. Mash in to carboy in 5 hours baby!! Because I was feeling festive I decided to add an oz of Simcoe, Amarillo , and Citra at flameout to bring the total hops to 10oz. All in the last 15 mins : D


----------



## Brplatz

New to the forum, but I am a homebrewer and craft beer guy, looking forward to another hobby!


----------



## HIM

Good stuff!! Best two hobbys I can think of. Welcome to Puff.


----------



## mcwilcr

Brplatz said:


> New to the forum, but I am a homebrewer and craft beer guy, looking forward to another hobby!


Welcome!

Now you must remember no brew day is complete without the accompaniment of a nice cigar.


----------



## NomoMoMo

NomoMoMo said:


> I received my package yesterday due to having my mail on hold. Both bottles are in the basement for now, waiting for a little warmer weather to enjoy with a Cigar.
> 
> I will update as soon as winter breaks.


Still waiting...

I just moved the bottles into the fridge, getting ready for the warm weather that will eventually come. It will come, right?!

In the mean time, I've brewed a Hefenweizen, a cream ale (Those are bottled and conditioning) a Wit Bier which should be ready to bottle next week, and I just brewed a Porter which I'll be adding some Vanilla after primary, and then I'll bottle half and then I'll add some honey bourbon to the other half.


----------



## ezlevor

Me and some of my buddies do a bit of brewing. We're only doing the extract kits as of now, and we don't take it very seriously. We did come up with a great name though... we call ourselves Boner Brothers Brewing. Our slogans are "Made with the finest shower water available" due to us having to use the tub to fill the brew kettle up, "Made with 100 Billion yeast cells." because that's what the Wyeast packet says, and my personal favorite, "Put a boner in your mouth... you'll love it!"

My father, brother, and his father in law also brew and obviously take it more serious than we do. In fact, my brother's F-I-N has a bar in his basement running with 3 or 4 different tappers for his home brew. 

Out of the few beers we have brewed, none tasted off... which was a plus, but the two other guys I do it with have vastly different tastes for beers than I do. Neither of them like anything too hoppy, and it's tough to talk them into anything that would be a bit more flavorful than what we've done so far.


----------



## HIM

NomoMoMo said:


> Still waiting...
> 
> I just moved the bottles into the fridge, getting ready for the warm weather that will eventually come. It will come, right?!
> 
> In the mean time, I've brewed a Hefenweizen, a cream ale (Those are bottled and conditioning) a Wit Bier which should be ready to bottle next week, and I just brewed a Porter which I'll be adding some Vanilla after primary, and then I'll bottle half and then I'll add some honey bourbon to the other half.


Sounds like youve been busy brewing your ass off!!



ezlevor said:


> Me and some of my buddies do a bit of brewing. We're only doing the extract kits as of now, and we don't take it very seriously. We did come up with a great name though... we call ourselves Boner Brothers Brewing. Our slogans are "Made with the finest shower water available" due to us having to use the tub to fill the brew kettle up, "Made with 100 Billion yeast cells." because that's what the Wyeast packet says, and my personal favorite, "Put a boner in your mouth... you'll love it!"
> 
> My father, brother, and his father in law also brew and obviously take it more serious than we do. In fact, my brother's F-I-N has a bar in his basement running with 3 or 4 different tappers for his home brew.
> 
> Out of the few beers we have brewed, none tasted off... which was a plus, but the two other guys I do it with have vastly different tastes for beers than I do. Neither of them like anything too hoppy, and it's tough to talk them into anything that would be a bit more flavorful than what we've done so far.


Sounds like your enjoying it which is the most important thing. Really I'd recommend only being as serious as you need to be to make good beer. If your beers taste good and your enjoying them then theres no need to be more serious unless you want to. Making great beer doesnt have to be complicated, but it should always be fun and rewarding. Sounds to me like youve got those nailed!!

One way you could brew something more your style would be to get an extra fermenter for yourself. Doesnt have to be an expensive carboy, just another better bottle or bucket. Then you can order kits you personally want to brew as well.


----------



## ezlevor

I'm waiting until the wife and I buy a house so that I have the room to store everything. Space is tight where we're renting right now.


----------



## HIM

I know the feeling. I'm lucky to have a woman that supports my brewing so she lets me get away with a lot. I keep my carboys in swamp coolers next to our living room wall unit. Then all my grains/equipment/cases of beer in the corner of the room. I'm the first to admit it makes things look a bit messy at times but its the sacrifice we make to brew our own beer. We're in the process of trying to find and buy a house so I'm looking forward to the day everything has a more appropriate storage space.


----------



## HIM

My homebrew club is doing a club brew on Saturday. We decided on an American Amber. Heres the recipe I designed.....

Batch Size - 12gal
OG - 1.053
FG - ~1.010-1.014
IBU - 31.4
SRM - 13.4
Yeast - US05
Fermentation - 17 days @ 65f

Grain Bill

17.5# Maris Otter (72.92%)
2.5# Crystal 60 (10.42%)
2.25# Munich (9.38%)
1.25# Victory (5.21%)
.5# Crystal 120 (2.08%)

Boil....60 mins

2.5oz Northern Brewer @ 30mins
Irish Moss @ 15min
2.5oz Northern Brewer @ 5 mins


----------



## ColdSmoker

Good call on the hops...NB is very under appreciated for some reason.


----------



## NomoMoMo

HIM said:


> Sounds like youve been busy brewing your ass off!!


Easter weekend was the craziest! Good Friday I got out of work early, went to Lowes and bought some wood and supplies to build 4 bottle crates from a plan I found on Home Brew Talk. Project was complete by the time I went to bed. On Saturday I brewed the Belgian Wit Bier, ate dinner then bottle the cream ale which ended up in two of the newly created crates. :thumb:


----------



## HIM

NomoMoMo said:


> Easter weekend was the craziest! Good Friday I got out of work early, went to Lowes and bought some wood and supplies to build 4 bottle crates from a plan I found on Home Brew Talk. Project was complete by the time I went to bed. On Saturday I brewed the Belgian Wit Bier, ate dinner then bottle the cream ale which ended up in two of the newly created crates. :thumb:


Thats gettin er done right there!!



ColdSmoker said:


> Good call on the hops...NB is very under appreciated for some reason.


Thanks I totally agree. Its ok by me though, keeps em cheap and always in stock!!


----------



## mcwilcr

NomoMoMo said:


> Easter weekend was the craziest! Good Friday I got out of work early, went to Lowes and bought some wood and supplies to build 4 bottle crates from a plan I found on Home Brew Talk. Project was complete by the time I went to bed. On Saturday I brewed the Belgian Wit Bier, ate dinner then bottle the cream ale which ended up in two of the newly created crates. :thumb:


Nice work :tu you'll have to show us some pictures of the new crates.


----------



## NomoMoMo

mcwilcr said:


> Nice work :tu you'll have to show us some pictures of the new crates.


Here's the crates...


----------



## mcwilcr

NomoMoMo said:


> Here's the crates...


Lookin good!


----------



## HIM

You did a really good job. Props!!


----------



## HIM

So the grain needed for the club amber didn't make it in time because of a shipping mistake. To make things happen and make sure we had something to brew I threw together this hopped up Pale Ale recipe...

Batch Size - 6gal
Yeast - 1056 Cake
OG - 1.052
FG - 1.010
IBU - 42
SRM - Can't remember at the moment

Single infusion mash @ 152f for 60mins

10# 2Row
1.75# Crystal 75
.5# Victory

Boil - 60mins

Irish Moss @ 15mins
.5oz Sorachi Ace @ 15 mins
.5oz Motueka @ 15mins
1oz Sorachi Ace @ 10mins
1oz Motueka @ 10mins
2oz Motueka @ 5mins

It smelled really damn good both the mash and post boil. Hopefully it will be as good as it smelled. I also got my IPA kegged up last night, which smelled amazing, and am dry hopping the keg with 3oz of Citra.


----------



## edwardsdigital

I wish you were closer to me... I would love to sit back with a gar and a home brew on a warm afternoon. Poking around on here is going to have me trying my hand at brewing and rolling before I know it!


----------



## HIM

Lol if your looking to get started and want any advice to get you going in the right direction feel free to ask. As for rolling cigars, the only kind of cigars I know how to roll aren't the kind that people sell. The seam work and construction are flawless and I can roll many different vitolas, but none the less not what your probably talking about haha.


----------



## synergy012

I cannot believe I have just found this thread. Great to see more homebrewing cigar smokers out there. Been so busy with tax season that haven't had a chance to brew since January (a KBS Clone that's currently in the secondary). Looking forward to getting back on a regular brew schedule. Anyways figured I'd just say hi since I stumbled across this thread. Happy brewing and smoking.


----------



## HIM

Welcome aboard Ari. As much as I love brewing sometimes a break is nice. I took a break for the first two months of the year, except for making cider, and I've been brewing my arse off since. I don't see it letting up either. A lot of events I'll be serving my beers at coming in the next few months. A good friend of mine is also opening a nano around May so I may be doing a fair bit of brewing there too!!


----------



## edwardsdigital

I may have to take a vacation to the keys this year


----------



## HIM

Labor Day weekend we have a kick ass beer fest down here. It's a week long worth of events, tastings, and beer dinners all topped off with a huge tasting with a bunch of good breweries. Our homebrew club has its own stand where a bunch of us serve our beer. That and two other events we'll be serving at that week. Not a bad time to visit IMO.


----------



## HIM

Anyone doing anything May 4th for the AHA Big Brew?


----------



## jco3rd

Yep! Our club is going to brew the Belgian Golden.


----------



## HIM

Nice. We have 12gal of an American amber were brewing that we were supposed to brew a couple weeks ago. I'll also probably be brewing a 6gal batch of APA or something on the side.


----------



## chestrockwell80

Hey dudes & dudettes ... New to Puff but not new to Homebrewing and cigars. Just Brewed a 10g batch of a belgian Dubbel, Can't wait to give her a try!


----------



## HIM

Good stuff man, welcome to puff!!


----------



## teamgotoil

I gave it a try with the Mr. Beer kit. After all the time involved, the beer tasted like crap. I gave up..lol


----------



## ColdSmoker

some pics I got at the Rogue Brewery





grains anyone?


----------



## HIM

teamgotoil said:


> I gave it a try with the Mr. Beer kit. After all the time involved, the beer tasted like crap. I gave up..lol


Mr. Beer kits aren't a bad way to start but I feel their instructions are flawed. If you'd like I can point you in the direction of some really good sources if you want to ever give it another shot. I promise making great beer isn't very difficult, its just having the right process and a solid recipe.

I looking forward to Big Brew tomorrow, I'll be brewing up 18gal of the good stuff!!! 12gal of an American Amber and 6gal of IPA.


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> some pics I got at the Rogue Brewery
> 
> grains anyone?


I don't know if its just my phone but the pics aren't showing up.


----------



## teamgotoil

HIM said:


> Mr. Beer kits aren't a bad way to start but I feel their instructions are flawed. If you'd like I can point you in the direction of some really good sources if you want to ever give it another shot. I promise making great beer isn't very difficult, its just having the right process and a solid recipe.
> 
> I looking forward to Big Brew tomorrow, I'll be brewing up 18gal of the good stuff!!! 12gal of an American Amber and 6gal of IPA.


I appreciate the offer. I will have to take you up on it soon. I will have to dig all my stuff out as I packed it all away...lol. But, I would love to try it again. I have friends that make wine and the other real good stuff...wink... but no one I know makes beer.


----------



## HIM

Consider starting with cider. It's very easy and less of a process than brewing. I'd be willing to share my recipe if you wanted it as well.


----------



## NomoMoMo

NomoMoMo said:


> Still waiting...
> 
> I just moved the bottles into the fridge, getting ready for the warm weather that will eventually come. It will come, right?!
> 
> In the mean time, I've brewed a Hefenweizen, a cream ale (Those are bottled and conditioning) a Wit Bier which should be ready to bottle next week, and I just brewed a Porter which I'll be adding some Vanilla after primary, and then I'll bottle half and then I'll add some honey bourbon to the other half.


Finally a nice confortable evening to enjoy a beer and cigar out on the deck...

I paired HIM's Chocolate Stout with a CAO Golds Maduro and I must say they paired very nicely. The stout was good, smooth, not bitter, and the flavor profile nearly matched the CAO perfectly, I was surprised how well they went together.

As for my porter, I had no fermentation after 4 days, come to find out that the yeast decided the basement floor wasn't warm enough to work, so I moved the bucket to a spare bedroom upstairs and the fermentation finally took off. Tomorrow, I will be adding the vanilla which has been soakin in everclear for two weeks into the primary with the goal of bottling next weekend.

I've been enjoying the the other 3 batches, sampling during the bottle conditioning, amazed on how the flavors change and blend during the first couple of weeks after bottling. The yeast flavor on the Heff has mellowed out nicely, and the hoppy bitterness of the cream ale has subsided. The Wit Bier tasted good from the get go, haven't noticed any changes yet, but the beer is still young, at least SWMBO likes it...


----------



## HIM

NomoMoMo said:


> Finally a nice confortable evening to enjoy a beer and cigar out on the deck...
> 
> I paired HIM's Chocolate Stout with a CAO Golds Maduro and I must say they paired very nicely. The stout was good, smooth, not bitter, and the flavor profile nearly matched the CAO perfectly, I was surprised how well they went together.
> 
> As for my porter, I had no fermentation after 4 days, come to find out that the yeast decided the basement floor wasn't warm enough to work, so I moved the bucket to a spare bedroom upstairs and the fermentation finally took off. Tomorrow, I will be adding the vanilla which has been soakin in everclear for two weeks into the primary with the goal of bottling next weekend.
> 
> I've been enjoying the the other 3 batches, sampling during the bottle conditioning, amazed on how the flavors change and blend during the first couple of weeks after bottling. The yeast flavor on the Heff has mellowed out nicely, and the hoppy bitterness of the cream ale has subsided. The Wit Bier tasted good from the get go, haven't noticed any changes yet, but the beer is still young, at least SWMBO likes it...


Kick ass man!! You might want to consider getting new vanilla beans or using the everclear added in small amounts. The everclear has probably taken all the vanilla flavor out of the bean. Just a thought. It is really cool watching how a few weeks can totally change a beer. Even more amazing seeing what 6+ months can do. I'm happy for ya man it sounds like your enjoying it.


----------



## teamgotoil

I would like to try some of your recipes. Don't know about the cider deal though!


----------



## synergy012

On the schedule for this week: bottling KBS clone and brewing a dunkel. Still trying to decide on a mash schedule. Leaning towards a single infusion.


----------



## HIM

synergy012 said:


> On the schedule for this week: bottling KBS clone and brewing a dunkel. Still trying to decide on a mash schedule. Leaning towards a single infusion.


Nice a friend of mine just brewed up a Dunkel. Came out pretty good. Interested to hear how your KBS clone comes out.



teamgotoil said:


> I would like to try some of your recipes. Don't know about the cider deal though!


I'd be more than happy to share. Let me know when you get back into things and I'll give em to you. As for cider, if your just not much of a fun that's cool. But if you like cider I have to say its stupid easy to make and pretty tasty. The process is about 15 minutes as opposed to a 6 hour brew day.


----------



## edwardsdigital

HIM said:


> But if you like cider I have to say its stupid easy to make and pretty tasty. The process is about 15 minutes as opposed to a 6 hour brew day.


Well hell cole... I could handle 15 min  and I have AD...OH SHINY!!! :bolt:


----------



## HIM

edwardsdigital said:


> Well hell cole... I could handle 15 min  and I have AD...OH SHINY!!! :bolt:


Whats AD lol?


----------



## teamgotoil

HIM said:


> Whats AD lol?


I think he is talking about ADD...lol I could be wrong.


----------



## HIM

I considered that but wasnt sure :noidea:


----------



## edwardsdigital

the bit is easier to pull off in person.... damn interwebz


----------



## bluesman.54

I would appreciate any resources youhave for someone completely new to this. Thanks for the effort.

Michael



HIM said:


> Mr. Beer kits aren't a bad way to start but I feel their instructions are flawed. If you'd like I can point you in the direction of some really good sources if you want to ever give it another shot. I promise making great beer isn't very difficult, its just having the right process and a solid recipe.
> 
> I looking forward to Big Brew tomorrow, I'll be brewing up 18gal of the good stuff!!! 12gal of an American Amber and 6gal of IPA.


----------



## HIM

edwardsdigital said:


> the bit is easier to pull off in person.... damn interwebz


Lol no worries



bluesman.54 said:


> I would appreciate any resources youhave for someone completely new to this. Thanks for the effort.
> 
> Michael


I highly recommend joining Homebrewtalk. It's a homebrewing forum that's got every stage of brewer on the board. From people reading up for their first batch to brewers turning pro. Check that out and feel free to ask questions. Your more than welcome to ask me anything as well I'd be happy to help.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you -- I will.



HIM said:


> Lol no worries
> 
> I highly recommend joining Homebrewtalk. It's a homebrewing forum that's got every stage of brewer on the board. From people reading up for their first batch to brewers turning pro. Check that out and feel free to ask questions. Your more than welcome to ask me anything as well I'd be happy to help.


----------



## teamgotoil

I thank you too!


----------



## HIM

No problem guys. A few of the guys here on puff are over there too. One of the best parts is there's stuff for every level brewer. Whether your still learning the basics or you want to understand water chemistry and the more scientific aspects of brewing its all there. There's always something new to learn if your interested. Best of luck to both of you and remember to enjoy a smoke while your brewing!


----------



## HIM

Just racked over my AmaSimTra IPA onto 3oz of Citra for dry hopping. Debating whether to do a two stage dry hop and add some Amarillo to the mix in a few days.


----------



## jco3rd

I did a Pliny the Elder clone based on Vinnie's recipe in Zymurgy a while back. That included a two stage dry hop. The only issue for me was concern about oxidation of the beer. Also, you lose a lot of volume to dry hopping that much, as you probably know. Trying to calculate for that so I ended up with a solid two cases of beer was also challenging. In the end it all worked out!


----------



## HIM

Yea the possibility for oxidizing the beer is there but low. With my IPAs I know I'm going to lose a lot through the process so I usually brew 6-6.25 gal and up with around 55 beers. I learned quick that Id rather brew 6gal batches than 5. More beer!!


----------



## ColdSmoker

Here are those pics from Rogue again...Not sure why they didn't work before.

A few grains..









Pretty cool to walk through this to get to the pub.


----------



## jco3rd

I bet their insurance loves that! haha


----------



## HIM

I'm surprised they actually let people near all that.


----------



## HIM

Im designing a 101 IBU hop monster with Mosaic(7oz), Citra(6oz), and Amarillo(6oz). Im trying to decide what I want to name this beast and would like some feedback on the options Ive come up with. Also open to suggestions.

Hop Head 101
Hop Addict IIPA
Ahopalypse
Got Hops? IIPA
Dont Worry Be Hoppy


----------



## bluesman.54

My Vote: Hop Addict IIPA What's the II stand for?



HIM said:


> Im designing a 101 IBU hop monster with Mosaic(7oz), Citra(6oz), and Amarillo(6oz). Im trying to decide what I want to name this beast and would like some feedback on the options Ive come up with. Also open to suggestions.
> 
> Hop Head 101
> Hop Addict IIPA
> Ahopalypse
> Got Hops? IIPA
> Dont Worry Be Hoppy


----------



## JoeBentley

I'm on my 4th patch of mead. So far so good.

My first page was a proof of concept/starter batch that I made with 3 lbs of unprocessed clover honey, a handful of raisins, an orange's worth of orange wedges, some bread machine yeast, brewed in a "Poor Man's" carboy (A one gallon water jug topped with a balloon with a pin hole in it) and left to age for a month. It wasn't bad. The low quality yeast gave the whole batch a bready taste, but it was more then drinkable.

The last 3 have all been more involved. I got high quality Orange Blossom honey from a local bee keeper, some real brewer's yeast, and a proper glass carboy. I made two batches, aged one for a month and left one for 3 months and it was awesome.

I'm using the same recipe for my current batch but I'm going to let it age for 6 months. If this one works I'm going to try to age my next batch in an oak cask for a full year.


----------



## HIM

Imperial IPA. The ABV will be about 11.5%


----------



## HIM

JoeBentley said:


> I'm on my 4th patch of mead. So far so good.
> 
> My first page was a proof of concept/starter batch that I made with 3 lbs of unprocessed clover honey, a handful of raisins, an orange's worth of orange wedges, some bread machine yeast, brewed in a "Poor Man's" carboy (A one gallon water jug topped with a balloon with a pin hole in it) and left to age for a month. It wasn't bad. The low quality yeast gave the whole batch a bready taste, but it was more then drinkable.
> 
> The last 3 have all been more involved. I got high quality Orange Blossom honey from a local bee keeper, some real brewer's yeast, and a proper glass carboy. I made two batches, aged one for a month and left one for 3 months and it was awesome.
> 
> I'm using the same recipe for my current batch but I'm going to let it age for 6 months. If this one works I'm going to try to age my next batch in an oak cask for a full year.


Kick ass!!


----------



## jco3rd

I like the last one the best. IDK how much you care, but hop addict and ahopalypse are close to a couple Knee Deep beers. but then, this monster would be in keeping with Knee deep's beers lol.


----------



## HIM

Never heard of Knee Deep before. Kinda the curse of where I live. We got a solid selection but still a lot of good stuff out there I never hear about.


----------



## jco3rd

Well then go for it!! I still like "Don't Worry Be Hoppy" best haha.


----------



## teamgotoil

HIM said:


> Never heard of Knee Deep before. Kinda the curse of where I live. We got a solid selection but still a lot of good stuff out there I never hear about.


I signed up on Home Brew Talk forums. What is you nickname on there?


----------



## HIM

KeyWestBrewing

Make sure to check out The Great HBT Stogie Thread. In forget what section it's in but if you google it it will pop up.


----------



## teamgotoil

HIM said:


> KeyWestBrewing
> 
> Make sure to check out The Great HBT Stogie Thread. In forget what section it's in but if you google it it will pop up.


Seriously?? KeyWestBrewing?? I just bought a single brew on the way home called Key West Sunset Ale. Any relation?


----------



## HIM

Kinda but not really. That beer hasnt been made in KW for years and honestly I dont think its very good. I think the brewery is now in Melbourne, FL but I could be wrong. Now the guy that used to be one of the brewers, back when Sunset Ale was made down here, left and is now the head brewer for Flying Fish. His names Casey, real cool guy...Flying Fish People - Flying Fish


----------



## teamgotoil

Cool info! I thought that beer was ok. Not my favorite, but not bad. Besides, if I am gonna start homebrewing again, I need empties...lol. And those bottles work! I think it did say Melbourne on the bottle.


----------



## HIM

That's the best part about getting your stash of bottles up... You get to drink a lot of beer!!! If you want any recommendations for recipes or anything I'm happy to share my personal ones as well as ones I know are tried and true.


----------



## teamgotoil

Great, I really appreciate it. I think I am gonna break out the Mr Beer kit one more time. But, I will be looking into the 5 gal kits soon as well.


HIM said:


> That's the best part about getting your stash of bottles up... You get to drink a lot of beer!!! If you want any recommendations for recipes or anything I'm happy to share my personal ones as well as ones I know are tried and true.


----------



## HIM

What kind of beer is the kit for? And what kind of yeast does it come with? Just wondering cause the yeasts they give you in those sometimes are crap. You can get a pack of dry yeast $5 or less that could make the beer a lot better.


----------



## ColdSmoker

I have a batch that's been sitting in primary for like 2 months...lol. What do you guys think; should I just rack it to a keg and start drinking it? Or should I cold crash it in a secondary fermenter first? I'm thinking I want to take it camping with me next weekend. I could cold crash it during the weekend and prime it up during the week. Or...I could just put gas on it now. It's a Dead Guy clone. The only reason not to cold crash is the extra effort; not sure if the difference in the beer will be worth it.


----------



## jco3rd

Lol you have probably already gotten everything to drop out with that length of time. Have you tasted it recently? 2 months is a long time for it to rest on the dead yeast.


----------



## HIM

Seeing as how its been sitting that long I doubt you even need to cold crash. Rack to keg and set it to 12psi. Should be good to go in a week. If needed you can always leave it on 30 for the first day before lowering it to 12. It's easier to degas if its over carbed then to wait for it to fully carb.
Two months on the cake shouldn't hurt it either, I've left a stout on for about 3 and it came out perfectly fine.


----------



## jco3rd

A stout is a dark bitter beer though, and off flavors won't be as apparent.


----------



## ColdSmoker

it's Pacman yeast ...shit is so good you can snort it. Not worried about the cake.


----------



## HIM

I wouldn't be. As many people on HBT I've read about leaving their beer on yeast for 6 months with no problems I think 2 is nothin. Autolysis really takes a lot longer than most assume. 
Speaking of Pacman I'm about to harvest some from a bottle of Rogue to use for my Elderberry Imperial Pale Ale. That and to practice to make sure I harvest the Conan from a can of Heady Topper I was lucky to get. I think using Conan for my Badfish IIPA will take it to the next level.


----------



## HIM

I tried the first bottle of my most recent batch of AmaSimTra and man this is one killer IPA! I still think it could use a tiny more Amarillo but its still a great beer. Check out how the lacing notches the glass with every last sip...

View attachment 77650


----------



## jco3rd

Nicely done! Love that lacing!


----------



## HIM

Thanks John. It tastes as good as the lacing looks too lol.


----------



## liquidicem

I don't think that there is anything such thing as too much Amarillo in an IPA. One of my favorite hops. Nice looking beer there.

I'm hoping to brew in the next week or so. I'm going to try to remember to photo document the whole thing and get some pictures of my system in action.


----------



## bluesman.54

Makes me wish I was "Wasted away again in Margarittaville" -- on your home brew.... I'm just sayin'......



HIM said:


> Thanks John. It tastes as good as the lacing looks too lol.


----------



## HIM

bluesman.54 said:


> Makes me wish I was "Wasted away again in Margarittaville" -- on your home brew.... I'm just sayin'......


Lol



liquidicem said:


> I don't think that there is anything such thing as too much Amarillo in an IPA. One of my favorite hops. Nice looking beer there.
> 
> I'm hoping to brew in the next week or so. I'm going to try to remember to photo document the whole thing and get some pictures of my system in action.


I agree Amarillo is one of my favorite hops. This batch is really good but the Citra outdoes the Amarillo a little and I want them to balance each other out a bit more. The Simcoe is where I want it though. I'm thinking another oz at 15min and 5min or another 2oz at 5. That plus an added oz in the dry hop so the dry hop would be 3oz Citra and 1oz Amarillo.


----------



## jco3rd

I like how you waited until the glass was empty to post a picture haha!


----------



## bluesman.54

Some waits are shorter than others...expecially when you are thirsty and the libation is 1st class...as I am certain was the case!



jco3rd said:


> I like how you waited until the glass was empty to post a picture haha!


----------



## HIM

Pretty much. It being the first of the batch I killed it before I even had a chance to think of a picture. Then I noticed how narly the lacing was lol. Next one I'll have to try and fight the urge to drink before taking a pic. Can't promise I'll win that battle!


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> I tried the first bottle of my most recent batch of AmaSimTra and man this is one killer IPA! I still think it could use a tiny more Amarillo but its still a great beer. Check out how the lacing notches the glass with every last sip...
> 
> View attachment 77650


looks like you finished her up in about six or seven drinks...That's a sign of good beer.


----------



## bluesman.54

LOL Fight the good fight. You can do it!



HIM said:


> Pretty much. It being the first of the batch I killed it before I even had a chance to think of a picture. Then I noticed how narly the lacing was lol. Next one I'll have to try and fight the urge to drink before taking a pic. Can't promise I'll win that battle!


----------



## HIM

Looks like I managed to pull it off....

View attachment 77737


damn sideways pictures!!


----------



## bluesman.54

Great picture -- you are even more magical than I realized!



HIM said:


> Looks like I managed to pull it off....
> 
> View attachment 77737
> 
> 
> damn sideways pictures!!


----------



## ColdSmoker

LOL got banned from HBT for two days...Some people take the internet way too seriously. =Anyway...can't seem to get the yeasty taste out of my last batch. Been sitting on gas for three weeks and it's still cloudy after pouring about four pints. Very frustrating. I did not use whirfloc in this batch...I'm thinking that's part of the issue. Can I still use gelatin?


----------



## liquidicem

What type of brew is it? What yeast strain? How long in the fermentor?


----------



## ColdSmoker

Dead Guy, Pacman, 3 months


----------



## liquidicem

Wow, and you're still cloudy? I wouldn't expect that from Pacman yeast, especially after 3 months. There is no reason you can't use gelatin in a carbed keg if the cloudyness is bothering you. Good luck!


----------



## jco3rd

Cold crash?


----------



## commonsenseman

Is it possible it's infected? 

I just brewed up my favorite recipe, Common Room ESB from HBT. I can hardly wait for it to be ready to keg.


----------



## HIM

Can't be not using whirlfloc cause I never use it and don't have that issue. How new is the pacman? I've seen Revvy mention him using a yeast until it mutated and wouldn't flocc out anymore. Maybe that's the issue? I say go for the gelatin. 

How the hell did you get a 2day ban from HBT? I've never heard of that happening to anyone lol.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Those sissies in the Soccer thread reported me until I got banned. "scarves and hairspray for sale at Penny's you guys" got me banned. Clearly I was just hackin on them for being sissy soccer fans. Very thin skinned people...a-holes actually.


----------



## HIM

:rotfl:ound:


----------



## ColdSmoker

yeah...admin called a homophobic slur WTF?


----------



## HIM

Sounds like they applied that not you lol. The weather here needs to clear up already. We're supposed to get 10 inches of rain this week and so far its on track to happen. Gotta have 45 gal of beer and 36 gal of cider ready for Brewfest come Labor Day.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just whipped up my first batch of Traditional Mead, at least I think it is. I believe yeast hulls are allowed???

Anyway, 3lbs Wildflower honey in 1gal. That's it. Now I just need to wait a couple years.


----------



## HIM

Do you mean rice hulls possibly? I've never heard of yeast hulls before. I don't think you have to age it that long before it gets good either, that part I'm not positive about though.


----------



## JeepGuy

HIM said:


> Sounds like they applied that not you lol. The weather here needs to clear up already. We're supposed to get 10 inches of rain this week and so far its on track to happen. Gotta have 45 gal of beer and 36 gal of cider ready for Brewfest come Labor Day.


45 gallons of that famous IPA? Thats a bunch of beer! Its been raining here too. At least 3 days per week for the last two months.


----------



## HIM

I fudged the numbers a little bit it'll actually be 54 and I'll be keeping 9. 18 gal IPA 3 different 6gal recipes, 18gal Elderberry Pale Ale, and 18gal Amber Ale.


----------



## JeepGuy

Very nice. I hope you are kegging all of that haha


----------



## HIM

Unfortunately only about 20gal of it will be kegged. 25 if I'm lucky. I'm debating bottling all of it off the keg so I don't have to worry about sediment in the bottles when Im serving it. We'll see.


----------



## jco3rd

Lol what is that 250-300 bottles? yikesss.


----------



## HIM

Yea that sounds about right. I do 6gal batches so I usually end up with 50-55 bottles. As crazy as it sounds I'm gonna need em, and that's not even including the ~36 gal of cider. Last event I did was only two hours and I went through 2 batches of cider, batch of IPA, and a batch of Chocolate Stout. For the Brewfest I'll be doing 3 different events so I want to have 3 different beers and 2 ciders ready for each event. On top of all that my friend is opening a nano in the next month or so and wants me to design an IPA for his brewery so we'll be brewing enough of that up to get stocked up and ready for the grand opening. 

I love brewing beer lol!


----------



## commonsenseman

HIM said:


> Do you mean rice hulls possibly? I've never heard of yeast hulls before. I don't think you have to age it that long before it gets good either, that part I'm not positive about though.


Actually, I added this Yeast Energizer, which contains yeast hulls.

Aging totally depends on the mead. For a traditional, I would expect at least six months before it's good, 1-2 years before it's excellent. Meads with additional ingredients can often be ready much sooner, but traditionals certainly take their time.

BTW, that's an insane amount of beer you're making!


----------



## HIM

Lol I didn't even think of energizer that makes much more sense. The only meads Ive had lately was a Key Lime mead made by a guy in my brew club and I have no clue how long it was aged. And yes... Very insane amount of beer for doing it 6gal at a time lol. I don't see it letting up too much either once I start working at the brewery. Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Cole...you need a keggle!


----------



## HIM

I wont disagree with that though the real hold back for me is fermentor space. I have a 13 gal BK but I only have room to keep one carboy at a time in the low 60s. This will all be changing since I'm moving into a bigger house in the next few weeks. At that point I should be able to have about 6 carboys and I'll have room to upgrade to kegging. Thats when I'll probably convert to using keggles. Though I've been told I'll be allowed to use the breweries 20L Braumeister to brew my beer if I want. So I can always use that and just wait to get home to pitch the yeast.


----------



## jco3rd

Or you can just do what I do - forget controlling ferm temp and just brew belgians in the garage in the summer.


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> I wont disagree with that though the real hold back for me is fermentor space. I have a 13 gal BK but I only have room to keep one carboy at a time in the low 60s. This will all be changing since I'm moving into a bigger house in the next few weeks. At that point I should be able to have about 6 carboys and I'll have room to upgrade to kegging. Thats when I'll probably convert to using keggles. Though I've been told I'll be allowed to use the breweries 20L Braumeister to brew my beer if I want. So I can always use that and just wait to get home to pitch the yeast.


That's a great option...I'd do that every time. I assume you'd cool it at the brewery too?

I'm interested in trying one of your cider recipes. I'd really like to get a few of those going. I have empty fermenters and bottles all over the place...


----------



## HIM

The weather down here is perfect for saison or even Brett because of the temp swings from day to night. 

I'd more than likely cool everything at the brewery then just bring the carboy home. Definitely try out my cider recipe. Its super simple and extremely versatile so you can find a million ways to put your own twist on it and find something you really like. Its so quick and easy its something I'll always have around the house now. Plus any event I've served it at it got really solid reviews. I'll post up the link in a bit.


----------



## HIM

Here's the thread for ya Jeremy. Let me know if you have any questions.

Honey Peach Cider - Home Brew Forums


----------



## ColdSmoker

So to pasteurize I have to put the bottles in my kettle with water @ 150 for how long? That's a pain in the ass. How long do they need to age in the bottle?


----------



## HIM

I do about 8 at a time in a big spaghetti pot on my stove top at 150 for ten mins. I just put em in, set the stove timer and walk away. The cider is ready as soon as its carbed... so about 3-4 days in the bottle. Start to finish the turnaround is about 3 weeks.


----------



## ColdSmoker

swamp cooler is keeping the cider at exactly 65F . At least I think it's a swamp cooler. I put the fermenter in a sink with some water, wrapped a towel and around it and have a fan blowing air on it.


----------



## HIM

Sounds legit to me. I use a Rubbermaid tote and rotate frozen water bottles. I also keep mine under my wall unit. For it being 90+ outside and being in a house with no insulation it does a damn good job. 

Got the first batch of Elderberry Pale Ale done today. The heat was killer but it needed to get brewed. I probably sweat more gallons than I brewed but meh, who's counting lol. Gotta brew again this weekend and hopefully it won't be so hot.


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> Can't be not using whirlfloc cause I never use it and don't have that issue. How new is the pacman? I've seen Revvy mention him using a yeast until it mutated and wouldn't flocc out anymore. Maybe that's the issue? I say go for the gelatin.
> 
> How the hell did you get a 2day ban from HBT? I've never heard of that happening to anyone lol.


I'm coming to realize that the problem is the yeast itself. It was third generation and the fact that the beer sat on it for three months and a few times the temps got over 70 due to some early summer weather (very rare here). The beer is now crystal clear but still tastes "yeasty" which is just the bad flavors from high temps I'm certain. Bummer...my first bad batch. Not sure if I'm gonna dump it or not. Life is too short to drink bad beer and it's using up one of my three kegs...

#firstworldproblems


----------



## HIM

Its inevitable really. If anyone tells you they've never had at least one bad batch they're lying to you. Important thing is you've narrowed it down. I say hold onto it for another month. If its not better by then just dump it or fill a bunch of 2L with it and use it for cooking. That is if it tastes good other than the yeasty flavor.
Unless you go wild with it, some Brett might clear up those off flavors.


----------



## Andrewdk

Been almost a year since I've brewed anything. Got a amber ale in the FV and making plans for a pilsener. Nice to be making beer again, truly one of the most noble things a person can do lol.


----------



## teamgotoil

Hoping to brew a batch of American Wheat Ale this weekend! Getting excited.


----------



## HIM

Glad to see you back to brewing Andrew and good luck with the brewday Eddie. I'm way behind schedule due to moving. Soon as I'm moved in though I'm brewing my ass off for a week straight.


----------



## teamgotoil

BTW, the kit I am using is from Northern Brewers. It say the ABV will be approximately 4.3%. I would like to up that closer to 5%. From what I have read, adding additional table sugar( 1/2lb) when I add the LME should achieve that. Any suggestions or advice. I am hoping I am on the right track.


----------



## jco3rd

What kind of beer is it? If it is a belgian then adding table sugar would be great. It probably won't be a problem with most others, but maybe consider using corn sugar instead of table sugar, or maybe a bit more LME or DME to bulk up your fermentables.


----------



## jco3rd

Just saw that it is an american wheat. I would bulk up with extra DME or LME.


----------



## teamgotoil

Tanks for the info. I don't have any extra LME. Just what came with the kit. Is there anyplace other than LHBS to get corn sugar? I have looked at our local grocery stores and Wal Mart and can't seem to find it.


----------



## Andrewdk

Table sugar has the drawback of not fully fermenting out and can leave a cidery taste. Use a brewer's sugar such as dex to add alcohol without increasing malt, however this isn't recommended for some styles either. But hey homebrew is all about personal choice.


----------



## HIM

Table sugar and corn sugar are both 100% fermentable. I use 1 lb of table sugar for most of my beers to dry the body out a bit. You get about 1abv per lb so your right on track with using 1/2 a lb.


----------



## teamgotoil

Thanks for the info. Can't wait to get it going.


----------



## HIM

No problem. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## teamgotoil

Should be brewing on Sunday!


----------



## teamgotoil

Oh, one more question for you guys... If I am using a Wyeast pack, is it necessary to do a yeast starter?


----------



## HIM

I would. First thing Id do is check Mr. Malty.com. There you can punch in the estimated OG for your beer and it will tell you how many yeast cells you should be pitching. In many cases you need more than 100 billion cells, the amount in one vial or smack pack. So you'll want to make a starter to give you the proper pitching count. 

The other thing about making a starter is to make sure the yeast is still viable. Its better to figure out if you have a vial of dead yeast when making a starter rather than after 3 days of no activity on a batch of beer.

FWIW dry yeast packs come with 200 billion cells.


----------



## teamgotoil

So, the dry yeast is better to use than the Wyeast? I will have to get me a yeast starter kit. That will delay the brew, but, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## JeepGuy

Does anyone do 1 gallon (or small quantity) test batches when experimenting with new recipes? I was thinking about picking up a few gallon containers to play with. Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## jco3rd

I've never done it, but doesn't mean you can't!


----------



## HIM

teamgotoil said:


> So, the dry yeast is better to use than the Wyeast? I will have to get me a yeast starter kit. That will delay the brew, but, it makes perfect sense.


Can't exactly say better, they're both brewers yeast. Dry yeast just comes with more cells. You don't need a starter kit either just some DME, water, and a 2L bottle. I believe its like 100g of DME to 1L water for a 1L starter.



JeepGuy said:


> Does anyone do 1 gallon (or small quantity) test batches when experimenting with new recipes? I was thinking about picking up a few gallon containers to play with. Any thoughts/advice?


I myself have never done it but there's a bunch of people on HBT that do. Its a good idea for running a bunch of test batches though.


----------



## jco3rd

I think for a lot of years, dry yeast was associated with the old kits where the yeast might be really old, which gave it a bad rap. Nowadays, that is less of a problem. The main problem with dry yeast is the lack of variety! I know several brewers who swear by dry yeast, when a basic ale yeast is all they need.


----------



## HIM

I'd have to agree. SafeAle US05 is my go to yeast strain. Its actually the same yeast as Wyeast 1056 and I believe WLP001. Its just a dry yeast of the same Chico yeast strain Sierra Nevada uses. For the most part I could brew without ever using liquid yeast again but every now and then I like trying different strains that you can only get in liquid form.


----------



## commonsenseman

JeepGuy said:


> Does anyone do 1 gallon (or small quantity) test batches when experimenting with new recipes? I was thinking about picking up a few gallon containers to play with. Any thoughts/advice?


I've done a few 1 gal batches just for fun, they worked out just fine, it's just a lot of work for how much you get out of it.



jco3rd said:


> I think for a lot of years, dry yeast was associated with the old kits where the yeast might be really old, which gave it a bad rap. Nowadays, that is less of a problem. The main problem with dry yeast is the lack of variety! I know several brewers who swear by dry yeast, when a basic ale yeast is all they need.





HIM said:


> I'd have to agree. SafeAle US05 is my go to yeast strain. Its actually the same yeast as Wyeast 1056 and I believe WLP001. Its just a dry yeast of the same Chico yeast strain Sierra Nevada uses. For the most part I could brew without ever using liquid yeast again but every now and then I like trying different strains that you can only get in liquid form.


Totally agree with you guys. I use dry yeast 95% of the time. Safale US-05 & S-04 are my go-to yeast strains & work for a lot of different beers.


----------



## JeepGuy

Yeah I agree it is probably a lot of work but being able to do it in my kitchen makes it a little more appealing to me too. I think I'll give it a try!


----------



## teamgotoil

Well, my first 5 gallon batch is in the fermenter now. Hope it turns out good. Time will tell.


----------



## HIM

How'd the brew day go? Hit all your numbers right? Just ferment it nice and cool. Not sure if you plan on using a secondary but if you choose to make sure to give it enough time in the primary to ferment out, floc out, and clean up before moving it over. Hope it turns out well for ya!


----------



## teamgotoil

OG 1.046 temp corrected to 1.048. No secondary. plan for 2 weeks before bottling.


----------



## HIM

I'd let it go a little longer. I usually do 3 weeks primary then bottle.


----------



## teamgotoil

Sounds like a good idea. I haven't had any activity in the airlock yet. I did a starter. I hope it gets to fermenting soon.


----------



## HIM

What temp is the fermenter at? You can try giving it a swirl to rouse the yeast. Though a better way to see where its at is to look and check if there's any krausen starting to build up. Sometimes the airlock isn't totally sealed so it gets started but you don't notice. If it doesn't pick up try giving it a swirl and if nothing has happened by the end of the day you may consider getting a packet of dry yeast to pitch.


----------



## teamgotoil

Thanks for the info. I will check when I get home from work. Maybe I am just being impatient. But, we will see...lol


----------



## HIM

It hasn't been a full day yet so give it a little time before pitching more yeast as it'll probably get going. You just have to be careful how much lag time it takes. You probably won't need it but a pack of Notty or US05 is a good thing to keep on hand as backup in case. Just Relax Don't Worry Have A Craft Beer until you can RDWHAHB!


----------



## teamgotoil

I opened the lid a little on the fementer and saw krausen. Couldnt really tell how much, but it looked thick. So, hopefully all is well with it!


----------



## HIM

Sounds like all is well. Now just keep it cool for the next few weeks and your on your way to a successful batch of beer!


----------



## teamgotoil

I sure hope so! LOL. Very nerve wracking. I am still not seeing much activity on the airlock.


----------



## HIM

I wouldn't worry too much about that. Especially if you've already gotten krausen then there's a yeast buffet/orgy going on in there. They screw, eat, party, then clean up and leave you with beer lol.


----------



## jco3rd

I'm busy fermenting out some "skeeter pee." :ask: A friend of mine made some with great success. Skeeter Pee Recipe

It is a bit new because it is basically a wine and not a beer. I'm using a champagne yeast and having to chuck in a TON of yeast nutrient. But it is cheap and tasty! I'm hoping to carb it when I backsweeten, and then pasteurize the bottles. I can't have fermented beverages without carbonation lying around. Its agin my nature!!!


----------



## HIM

I've seen Skeeter Pee before and have considered making some but just haven't gotten around to it. Make sure you check bottles daily to see where the carb level is at. If its too carbed then the bottles will explode when pasteurizing.


----------



## HIM

Brewed up another batch of my AmaSimTra IPA on Monday and will be brewing another 2 batches of APA this weekend. Due to the move I won't be able to have as much done as I'd have liked for next months Brewfest but I should still have about 20-25gal ready to go.


----------



## Benthe8track

I love the IPAs, I almost brew them and big Belgians exclusively now. The big bears tend to hid flaws better than the lighter stuff too.


----------



## teamgotoil

HIM said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about that. Especially if you've already gotten krausen then there's a yeast buffet/orgy going on in there. They screw, eat, party, then clean up and leave you with beer lol.


Are you on the BeerSmith Recipe Cloud? I also have a question. I found a recipe on the cloud for Raspberry Wheat that I want to try. But, it calls for BrewCellar Wheat yeast. I can't find that anywhere? What can be used instead? Also, when do you add the raspberries and for how long? Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## jco3rd

I recently did a raspberry wheat with a professional brewer friend of mine, and he suggested we just use 1056 (American/Cal Ale). I thought it was odd, but it turned out great! I guess it depends on if you are going for those wheat yeast flavors or not.


----------



## HIM

Benthe8track said:


> I love the IPAs, I almost brew them and big Belgians exclusively now. The big bears tend to hid flaws better than the lighter stuff too.


You should give my IPA recipe a shot. Its really damn good!



teamgotoil said:


> Are you on the BeerSmith Recipe Cloud? I also have a question. I found a recipe on the cloud for Raspberry Wheat that I want to try. But, it calls for BrewCellar Wheat yeast. I can't find that anywhere? What can be used instead? Also, when do you add the raspberries and for how long? Thanks for all your advice.


I agree with John. Unless you want that wheat yeast character I'd use a clean yeast like US05. I use Beersmith all the time but I'm not on the recipe cloud. 
When your fermentation has stopped add the raspberries to secondary and rack the beer on top. The fruit should kick up fermentation again so give the beer another week or two for fermentation to stop and the yeast to floc out. If your buying a canned and pasteurized thing of raspberries you can open them and add them straight in. If you go with fresh raspberries freeze them first then put them in a blender with a little vodka to sanitize everything and make a purée. Same if you buy already frozen raspberries minus the freezing part.


----------



## jco3rd

Yeah, we used frozen raspberries from the supermarket. Just let em thaw out in their sealed packages and then tossed them in. They were perfect, inexpensive, and definitely what I will use in the future. 

Though we did put it in primary. That was a VERY active fermentation.


----------



## HIM

jco3rd said:


> Yeah, we used frozen raspberries from the supermarket. Just let em thaw out in their sealed packages and then tossed them in. They were perfect, inexpensive, and definitely what I will use in the future.
> 
> Though we did put it in primary. That was a VERY active fermentation.


I'd be iffy about just throwing em straight in. Fruit tends to carry wild yeast so making a vodka purée kills anything that might infect the batch. 
Did you add the fruit to primary before or after fermentation? As long as its fermented out adding the fruit to primary would be fine, but if you added it before hand then fermentation will drive off a lot of the fruit aroma and flavor.


----------



## teamgotoil

HIM said:


> You should give my IPA recipe a shot. Its really damn good!
> 
> I agree with John. Unless you want that wheat yeast character I'd use a clean yeast like US05. I use Beersmith all the time but I'm not on the recipe cloud.
> When your fermentation has stopped add the raspberries to secondary and rack the beer on top. The fruit should kick up fermentation again so give the beer another week or two for fermentation to stop and the yeast to floc out. If your buying a canned and pasteurized thing of raspberries you can open them and add them straight in. If you go with fresh raspberries freeze them first then put them in a blender with a little vodka to sanitize everything and make a purée. Same if you buy already frozen raspberries minus the freezing part.


Thanks to both Cole and John for all the info. I am definitely still learning and maybe jumping ahead of myself as I still haven't bottled my first batch. Just anxious to get to brewing again!


----------



## HIM

More than welcome Eddie. I wouldn't say your ahead of yourself, or at least I wouldn't say its a bad thing. I try to plan ahead of time for what I want to brew, how to use a certain ingredient if its new to me, how much to use, etc. This way your a step ahead of the game and you know what your doing and why when the time comes. Brew on brother and enjoy!


----------



## jco3rd

HIM said:


> I'd be iffy about just throwing em straight in. Fruit tends to carry wild yeast so making a vodka purée kills anything that might infect the batch.
> Did you add the fruit to primary before or after fermentation? As long as its fermented out adding the fruit to primary would be fine, but if you added it before hand then fermentation will drive off a lot of the fruit aroma and flavor.


We added it to the primary when we pitched. It was completely frozen fruit. So the chances of wild yeast were pretty slim at that point.  I've heard about the fermentation driving off flavor and aroma, but that was not the case with this batch, for whatever reason.


----------



## HIM

Cool stuff. I'll have to try adding fruit prior to pitch vs post primary fermentation one day to see for myself. Though I wonder if he added more fruit to compensate for it.


----------



## jco3rd

I'm sure its better post ferm. I'm a big believer in secondary, personally. But, we were using his fermenter so it was his choice.


----------



## commonsenseman

Just finished up a batch of Juniper/Whiskey Braggot. Very excited for this one.


----------



## HIM

jco3rd said:


> I'm sure its better post ferm. I'm a big believer in secondary, personally. But, we were using his fermenter so it was his choice.


I generally only use a secondary if I need it. Fruit/wood/dry hop. Other than that I just let it ride in the primary till its cleared out and cleaned up. So anywhere from 17-21 days is the norm. I also filter everything as it goes in the primary so I don't have much trub.



commonsenseman said:


> Just finished up a batch of Juniper/Whiskey Braggot. Very excited for this one.


That sounds really interesting. Hope it turns out good for ya!


----------



## HIM

Cranked out an APA yesterday brewed with mosaic, citra, amarillo, and US05. Tomorrow I'll be brewing up another, probably using mosaic, simcoe, citra, and Conan yeast this time.


----------



## ammymorcle

I know many of them but I don't doing myself.


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> Cranked out an APA yesterday brewed with mosaic, citra, amarillo, and US05. Tomorrow I'll be brewing up another, probably using mosaic, simcoe, citra, and Conan yeast this time.


brewin fool!


----------



## teamgotoil

HIM said:


> Cranked out an APA yesterday brewed with mosaic, citra, amarillo, and US05. Tomorrow I'll be brewing up another, probably using mosaic, simcoe, citra, and Conan yeast this time.


Well, I have tried to be patient. Haven't had any activity in the airlock for about 2 weeks. Monday will be 3 weeks total in the fermenter for this Northern Brewer American Wheat Ale. I pulled a sample last night to test for SG and taste. IT tastes pretty good minus the carbonation. SG is at 1.014 corrected for temp as best I can. I plugged all the ingredients in the kit into Beersmith and it said Est FG should be 1.009. Do you think I am done and ready to bottle Monday? Should it get to the FG by then? I am definitely surprised at how good it tastes, especially after how bad my first batch came out in the MR. Beer. I did that batch several years ago and lost interest after because of the taste. I really like this one. I have anther of the same kits and I was thinking of doing raspberries or cherries. How much fruit do I need to do it like you mentioned earlier? Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## teamgotoil

BTW, no where near as hoppy as I expected. That is good. Although, I am getting used to the hoppiness after trying so many new craft beers recently.


----------



## HIM

Was the kit an extract kit? Extract is notorious for having slightly higher FGs and in all honesty 1.014 sounds fine. At this point if the yeast has settled out I'd go ahead and bottle it up. 1/2 cup table sugar in 2 cups of water is what I use for priming.
For fruit I'd use 1lb per 2gal of beer to start. Different fruits are more potent than others so its better to have slightly less fruit flavor than you wanted and adjust the next batch than to go overboard and have a fruit bomb. Just make sure to freeze the fruit which will rupture the cell walls and impart more flavor. Glad to hear your happy with the batch so far! Its sad to see people give up on such a great and rewarding hobby when having trouble in the beginning stages.


----------



## teamgotoil

Yes, it was extract. So, for a 5 gal batch I need about 2 1/2lbs of fruit? That should make it relatively mild fruitwise? Sounds like a plan. BTW, any cool tricks to remove labels and goo off recycled bottles? I have all pop top bottles. I was not expecting the labels to be such a pita to remove...lol.


----------



## teamgotoil

Also, how much vodka for the puree? Thanks again!


----------



## HIM

teamgotoil said:


> Yes, it was extract. So, for a 5 gal batch I need about 2 1/2lbs of fruit? That should make it relatively mild fruitwise? Sounds like a plan. BTW, any cool tricks to remove labels and goo off recycled bottles? I have all pop top bottles. I was not expecting the labels to be such a pita to remove...lol.


Not too much vodka, just enough to sanitize so like two shots or so. I'd say 2.5lbs would be a good start. You can always brew the batch again with more if you want it. Personally I gave up on removing the labels because its really not a big deal as I know its still my beer and I see the process as a waste of my time. I used to do it and just think its too big a pain in the end of it all. When I did though I'd soak em in hot water for a bit then try to peel the labels off while they were in the water with my fingers or a credit card. Certain breweries have easier labels to remove than others.


----------



## jco3rd

teamgotoil said:


> BTW, any cool tricks to remove labels and goo off recycled bottles? I have all pop top bottles. I was not expecting the labels to be such a pita to remove...lol.


I use either PBW or Oxyclean. I mix up a big batch in a 30 gal trash can of it and soak up to 4 cases of bottles in it for an hour or so. Most of the labels will come right off after this treatment. The longer you leave it the easier it will be. I eyeball how much to use, as I was once told, add enough so you can no longer feel your fingerprints when you rub your thumb and fingers together.  Anyways, I've found this to be a pretty much painless way to remove the labels, and as an added bonus, I've found that there is no crap in bottles that can stand up to a good soak in PBW. It can get pretty nasty on the top of the soaking vessle with all the mold that comes out, but the bottles will be super clean.

Another thing I found that worked well for the labels was ammonia and water. I remember having to use quite a bit. You can google how much to use per gallon, there are several helpful threads on HBT on this. I pretty much just reverted to using just oxyclean because it is cheap enough, works well, and cleans the bottles really well too.

The one type of bottle label I try to stay away from are the metallic ones. I think they are better at creating a barrier between the PBW/Oxyclean solution and the glue on the back of the label. They are a PITA to remove, but eventually even they will succumb.

Hope that helps!


----------



## teamgotoil

I tried this idea in a 5 gallon bucket. Worked great!!! Thanks!


jco3rd said:


> I use either PBW or Oxyclean. I mix up a big batch in a 30 gal trash can of it and soak up to 4 cases of bottles in it for an hour or so. Most of the labels will come right off after this treatment. The longer you leave it the easier it will be. I eyeball how much to use, as I was once told, add enough so you can no longer feel your fingerprints when you rub your thumb and fingers together.  Anyways, I've found this to be a pretty much painless way to remove the labels, and as an added bonus, I've found that there is no crap in bottles that can stand up to a good soak in PBW. It can get pretty nasty on the top of the soaking vessle with all the mold that comes out, but the bottles will be super clean.
> 
> Another thing I found that worked well for the labels was ammonia and water. I remember having to use quite a bit. You can google how much to use per gallon, there are several helpful threads on HBT on this. I pretty much just reverted to using just oxyclean because it is cheap enough, works well, and cleans the bottles really well too.
> 
> The one type of bottle label I try to stay away from are the metallic ones. I think they are better at creating a barrier between the PBW/Oxyclean solution and the glue on the back of the label. They are a PITA to remove, but eventually even they will succumb.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## teamgotoil

I finally bottled my first 5 gallon brew evening before last. I am very excited. It tastes pretty good so far. Now to continue the waiting game for a couple more weeks. I am seriously lacking patience. LOL!


----------



## jco3rd

teamgotoil said:


> I tried this idea in a 5 gallon bucket. Worked great!!! Thanks!


Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## HIM

Now is the time to keep brewing. Once you get a pipeline going you will have batches that've been conditioning a month or more without even realizing it.


----------



## teamgotoil

Definitely plan to. I am planning to brew my next batch Tuesday or Wednesday evening. BTW, is it recommended to do a yeast starter with dry yeast?


----------



## HIM

No... Go to mrmalty.com and type in your gravity and it will tell you how much dry yeast you'll need. Dry yeasts are cheap enough that people don't normally make starters, at least I've never heard of anyone that does. But I definitely wash my yeast cakes which basically turns 1 pack into like 20 and you can keep multiple generations worth.
Doing stuff like that added with buying grains and hops in bulk is how you bring batch costs down to the $20 range.


----------



## HIM

Bottled 2 cases of my APA yesterday and will start dry hopping my IPA today. As well as starting 6gal worth of cider. Feels good to finally get my pipeline back on track.


----------



## teamgotoil

Ok, so, I have never heard of washing yeast cakes... what is involved in that? As far as the dry yeast, starter not needed...but, I have seen somewhere about hydrating them in water for 10 or 15 minutes prior to pitching. Is that correct?


HIM said:


> No... Go to mrmalty.com and type in your gravity and it will tell you how much dry yeast you'll need. Dry yeasts are cheap enough that people don't normally make starters, at least I've never heard of anyone that does. But I definitely wash my yeast cakes which basically turns 1 pack into like 20 and you can keep multiple generations worth.
> Doing stuff like that added with buying grains and hops in bulk is how you bring batch costs down to the $20 range.


----------



## HIM

teamgotoil said:


> Ok, so, I have never heard of washing yeast cakes... what is involved in that? As far as the dry yeast, starter not needed...but, I have seen somewhere about hydrating them in water for 10 or 15 minutes prior to pitching. Is that correct?


I'll drop a lot of good info for you here...

This chart shows different yeast strains from both White Labs and Wyeast, the brewery that uses them, and which strains of WL and Wyeast are actually the same. For example.. SafeAle US05=WLP001=Wyeast 1056= Sierra Nevada's Chico Ale yeast. This site also shows you; the recommended pitching count of yeast cells depending on your beers OG accounting for viability, whether your using dry or liquid yeast, what size starter to make, etc.

Yeast Strains

This is a Yeast Chart showing what strains are used for a particular style of beer and the yeasts info..

Yeast Strains Chart



HIM said:


> In the following links you will see different methods of washing and harvesting yeast. Washing and harvesting yeast is a good way to save some money, especially on expensive yeast strains, store away rare seasonal strains, or even create a yeast bank. Hope you all enjoy!!
> 
> Washing method 1.....Yeast Washing Illustrated - Home Brew Forums
> 
> 
> Washing method 2......See posts #1913, #1914, #1920 Yeast Washing Illustrated - Page 192 - Home Brew Forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great option is Yeast Harvesting as seen here........Yeast Harvesting: A Novel Approach?


----------



## HIM

teamgotoil said:


> Ok, so, I have never heard of washing yeast cakes... what is involved in that? As far as the dry yeast, starter not needed...but, I have seen somewhere about hydrating them in water for 10 or 15 minutes prior to pitching. Is that correct?


I'll drop a lot of good info for you here...

This chart shows different yeast strains from both White Labs and Wyeast, the brewery that uses them, and which strains of WL and Wyeast are actually the same. For example.. SafeAle US05=WLP001=Wyeast 1056= Sierra Nevada's Chico Ale yeast. This site also shows you; the recommended pitching count of yeast cells depending on your beers OG accounting for viability, whether your using dry or liquid yeast, what size starter to make, etc.

Yeast Strains

This is a Yeast Chart showing what strains are used for a particular style of beer and the yeasts info..

Yeast Strains Chart

Washing method 1.....Yeast Washing Illustrated - Home Brew Forums

Washing method 2......See posts #1913, #1914, #1920 Yeast Washing Illustrated - Page 192 - Home Brew Forums

Another great option is Yeast Harvesting as seen here........Yeast Harvesting: A Novel Approach?


----------



## teamgotoil

Should I hydrate the dry yeast before pitching it?


----------



## HIM

Yes


----------



## James40

Wow, great posts HIM and company, Thank you. I've been considering brewing myself but it did seem a little overwhelming until I found this post.


----------



## HIM

I promise its easier than it seems. If you have any questions feel free to post em up here or shoot me a PM and I'd be happy to help get you started in the right direction.


----------



## teamgotoil

I brewed my second batch of Wheat Ale Sunday. I am planning on adding 5 pounds for cherries. We took the stems off and cut them to remove the pits. Then I put them in the freezer. I plan to make the puree as @HIM suggested. Beersmith software suggested racking to secondary after 4 days and adding the fruit. Is this correct? It will probably end up being 6 or 7 days before I can do it anyway. Then Beersmith said 2 weeks in secondary. Thanks for any advice...


----------



## HIM

I'd leave it in primary no less than two weeks before racking to secondary with fruit. If you add the fruit too soon the fermentation will drive off a lot of the flavor and aroma.


----------



## teamgotoil

Cool! I can do that. So, then how long do you recommend in secondary with the fruit? I sure hope it turns out good...


HIM said:


> I'd leave it in primary no less than two weeks before racking to secondary with fruit. If you add the fruit too soon the fermentation will drive off a lot of the flavor and aroma.


----------



## jco3rd

There's no harm in waiting till the primary fermentation is finished, and then racking onto the fruit. I think that's what Jamil suggests.


----------



## HIM

jco3rd said:


> There's no harm in waiting till the primary fermentation is finished, and then racking onto the fruit. I think that's what Jamil suggests.


Exactly!



teamgotoil said:


> Cool! I can do that. So, then how long do you recommend in secondary with the fruit? I sure hope it turns out good...


It will probably kick up another fermentation so wait for that to finish up and for the yeast to settle back out.


----------



## teamgotoil

So, do you think 2 weeks on the fruit? Or, just after it stops the second fermentation?


HIM said:


> Exactly! It will probably kick up another fermentation so wait for that to finish up and for the yeast to settle back out.


----------



## commonsenseman

teamgotoil said:


> So, do you think 2 weeks on the fruit? Or, just after it stops the second fermentation?


I try to only leave things for about a week on fruit, It seems like anything longer & you're risking mold. I would keep swirling it, or pushing the fruit down throughout as well, again to prevent mold.


----------



## HIM

Yea 2 weeks is probably a bit longer than you'll need. It will probably ferment out in 2 maybe three days then settle out by another 2-3 days. So as Jeff mentioned about a week should do it.


----------



## teamgotoil

Great! Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## teamgotoil

One more question... do I need to do something to move the trub when racking to secondary? Or, is there enough yeast still floating to allow the fermentation in the secondary with the fruit?


----------



## liquidicem

There will still be plenty of yeast floating around. Leave as much as you can behind.


----------



## teamgotoil

Ok... so today was 8 days in secondary with the cherry puree. You guys suggested bottling after 7 days. It is still bubbling in the airlock. Should I wait until it stops? Or, should I prepare to bottle soon? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ezlevor

We just brewed a black IPA. Thank goodness we rigged up a blow off tube because after a day in the primary, the fermentation shot through the roof and would have blown through an airlock no problem. Pretty excited about it... first brew we've had to dry hop. I'm just glad I convinced my friends to do a more excited beer than the irish red and honey wheat we've brewed before.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

STill a bit too warm to brew without a swamp cooler....so I'm patiently marking up recipes and (of course) adding empty bottles to my stash. 

In the chute with be a nice hefe (missed the brew window earlier and we went from winter to summer in a wee).

Hoppy Porter

90 Schilling Scottish

Should have a nice batch aging for Christmas if I stay on schedule!


----------



## jco3rd

teamgotoil said:


> Ok... so today was 8 days in secondary with the cherry puree. You guys suggested bottling after 7 days. It is still bubbling in the airlock. Should I wait until it stops? Or, should I prepare to bottle soon? Any help is greatly appreciated!


Do not bottle until it stops bubbling! 7 days is a good number to shoot for, but fermentation does things on its own time.  Don't worry about it. Wait till its done.


----------



## teamgotoil

Ok, thanks for the info. Hopefully soon, as I am at 9 days now!


jco3rd said:


> Do not bottle until it stops bubbling! 7 days is a good number to shoot for, but fermentation does things on its own time.  Don't worry about it. Wait till its done.


----------



## teamgotoil

BTW, should I pull the lid and take a gravity reading?


----------



## HIM

No just let it ferment out and give it time for the yeast to flocc out.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Fermentation can easily take a few weeks. Check gravity if in doubt. Unless your temps are in the 70's or higher, a few weeks will not hurt, but may actually help the process complete the cycle. I never bottle before at least 3 weeks with ales, especially if temps are at the low range of the yeast.

Best!


----------



## HIM

To me the giveaway is when the yeast flocc out. Gravity readings are definitely a for sure thing but generally once a yeast has floccd out its done fermenting. From there just give it a few days on the cake to clean up and all is good. Agreed on the time, I usually bottle around 17-21 days if I'm not adding fruit or other fermentables.


----------



## teamgotoil

Thanks for the info guys. At this point, I brewed this batch on 8/18. It has now been in secondary for 10 days. Hopefully by tomorrow I will be ready to bottle!


----------



## HIM

Since you did add fruit I'd take gravity readings a day apart to make sure. You don't want 2 cases of bottle bombs.


----------



## teamgotoil

Okay. Looking for consistent readings, correct? And, with it being 10 days, should I expect problems such as mold or other?


----------



## teamgotoil

It will be 13 days if I start taking readings tonight...


----------



## commonsenseman

teamgotoil said:


> Okay. Looking for consistent readings, correct? And, with it being 10 days, should I expect problems such as mold or other?





teamgotoil said:


> It will be 13 days if I start taking readings tonight...


Mold is always _possible_ *if* the fruit is floating on top. I would at the minimum swirl it a little to cover the fruit with beer, an alcoholic environment makes it very difficult for mold to grow. You could also stir it in with a sanitized spoon.


----------



## HIM

Correct you want to get the same reading both times so you know its finished up. Mold is possible but not likely. Between adding vodka to purée the fruit and the alcohol in the beer its tough for it to grow. As well mold needs oxygen and the fermentation kicked up by the fruit has probably driven all the oxygen out of the fermenter.


----------



## Yambor44

HIM said:


> So as of late it seems Im either sitting here reading Puff or smoking a stogie while Im on Homebrewtalk.com. Between that and the Blood orange ginger IPA I have aging on spanish cedar from Liga boxes right now in my carboy, it made me wonder..... how many homebrewers are here on puff besides my self?
> 
> My next project is to start making a Brown ale and RIS to pair well with my favorite cigars. As well as adding good cigar and beer pairings to this thread....The Great HBT Stogie Thread - Home Brew Forums and reviewing a new craft beer about once a week, the link for that is in my signature.


That site and that thread are what lead me here. Found Cbid, learned about Wineadors and now have invested much on each! Been brewing for over 5 1/2 years....steady.

Now I will read the rest of this thread.... eace:


----------



## Yambor44

HIM said:


> I knew there had to be others besides myself here on puff!! To all of those on HBT Im Keywestbrewing...


YOU!! You're the one who lured me here!! Glad I finally found you over here brother. If I haven't mentioned it before, Thank you....


----------



## HIM

Yambor44 said:


> YOU!! You're the one who lured me here!! Glad I finally found you over here brother. If I haven't mentioned it before, Thank you....


Who me lol? Welcome aboard man! Puffs a great place you'll like it here. Make sure to hop in the NST if you haven't already.


----------



## teamgotoil

Took a sample last night. Gravity is at 1.012 temp corrected. Tasted sample. Not bad, although it doesn't have much cherry flavor. Maybe I let it go too long already. But, when I took the lid of the fermenter, I saw patches of bubbles, so, I guess it is still fermenting. I will take another sample tonight.


HIM said:


> Correct you want to get the same reading both times so you know its finished up. Mold is possible but not likely. Between adding vodka to purée the fruit and the alcohol in the beer its tough for it to grow. As well mold needs oxygen and the fermentation kicked up by the fruit has probably driven all the oxygen out of the fermenter.


----------



## HIM

Sounds about typical for a FG. I've never used cherries but I know some fruits give less flavor than others so you have to use more. Just take good notes so you know how much you used and see how it tastes once its carbed up. Then you'll know how to adjust for the next batch.


----------



## ezlevor

Gonna go to my friend's house to check on the black IPA after work tonight. He had his wife run to the liquor store before they closed and picked up a couple packs of the brandy barrel aged imperial pumpkin lager our local brewery just released. Very excited.


----------



## HIM

Sounds tasty!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I used to homebrew, won some awards, had recipes published in homebrew books and even named a club that still exists today in Maryland. And then there was the famous Belgian ale explosion incident that led to my downfall and I was forced to sell all my equipment. Sigh.


----------



## HIM

You sound like a well accomplished homebrewer. Not sure what the belgian explosion incident was or why you had to sell your equipment but with your credentials I'd be trying to brew somehow. You could probably be getting paid quite nicely for it too.


----------



## HIM

Just diced up a hab and a bit of a ghost to throw in my scrambled eggs.... Heavenly!!!


----------



## HIM

Brewing up a coconut blonde tomorrow. Gonna use coconut water as part of the brew water and 3# unsweetened flaked/toasted coconut. 1# @ 15 mins and 2# in the secondary. Pretty interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## jco3rd

Very interested to see how the coconut water effects it. Seems like a belgo yeast could be just what you're looking for there! Or are you going with something cleaner?


----------



## HIM

Going to be using US05 since that's what the kit came with though I'd probably use that anyway to keep it clean and focus on the coconut. I'm doing this as part of a comp in my LHBC. Everyone got the same blonde ale kit from AHS and were allowed to change one thing about the recipe. My change being adding coconut. This is actually going to be the first extract beer I've ever made as well. In the future I'll probably be doing a similar AG version but making it a cream ale and possibly using a kolsch yeast. Though I like the idea of a coconut Trippel. Sounds tasty.


----------



## ColdSmoker

My disaster brew day last weekend went like this:

Heated 7.5 gallons for the mash and sparge. This should have been 8.25 gallons; I screwed that up in beersmith because I entered 60 min boil instead of the 90 that the recipe called for. Then my recipe got deleted because I hit the 'save as" button instead of 'OK" when I updated the boil time. Mash actually went really well, I hit 155 perfectly. During the mash I re-entered everything in beersmith and it got deleted again. Meanwhile my sparge water is got up to 200 so turn off the flame and go to input the recipe for the third time. Now to transfer the sparge water to the HLT and I notice it is now at like 165 damnit! I like it be around 175 because it will lose some during the transfers. Fvck it. Collected first runnings and did a double batch sparge. Pre boil volume was off by over a gallon! So here I am filling a pitcher of water from my hose and running it through the MLT to get the right boil volume. I've never had to do that before. Boil goes fine. Just then I realize that I never put my starter away and its been sitting on the stir plate for like 24 hours after high krauzen. I don't think this will be a big deal but still wasn't my plan.

Cool wort to what I thought was 65, transfer to fermenter and pitch my 2L starter. Then I look at the temp sticker on my fermenter and it reads 78! Did I mention I pitched my stir bar along with my yeast starter? Well I did. And to top it all off I come home from work the following day to find beer all over the place and my airlock full of krauzen; turns out I should had a blow off system going....


----------



## HIM

Jeeze Jeremy.... I heard about the stir bar but thats a damn harsh brew day. Hopefully it turns out to be the best beer you've brewed.


----------



## ezlevor

Here's a question... we just dry hopped... wet hopped... umm... added hops into our secondary for the black IPA we're brewing. Is there any easy way to do this w/o getting a bunch of hops into the finished product? My idea was to get the tubes that heartfelt sells for their beads and put the hops pellets into that and just toss the whole thing in. They're plastic, so they'd be easy to clean and sanitize, and it would keep all the hop mess contained when it came time to bottle. Any other ideas? I suppose there are those mesh hop bags... now that I've typed all this out. But I don't know if those are made specifically for the boil so you don't have to worry about sanitization.


----------



## ColdSmoker

use sanitized hop bags. I prefer to dry hop with whole leaf hops though...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

You can rack it off one more time before bottling and you should have little to no floaters or you could also toss in some isenglass to help clarify the beer and let sit for another 4-5 days before bottling.


----------



## HIM

Going to be racking my blonde on to 2# of toasted coconut either today or tomorrow. Cant wait to see how this beer turns out.


----------



## KS-Derek

Fairly experienced homebrewer here too. Mainly do 10 gallon AG batches now. Yell if you have further questions!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

HIM said:


> Going to be racking my blonde on to 2# of toasted coconut either today or tomorrow. Cant wait to see how this beer turns out.


Mmmmm, sounds good. One of the best beers I ever had was a coconut porter from the Maui Brewing Company. You have to get the draft, the recently released canned version tastes nothing like the original!


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> Fairly experienced homebrewer here too. Mainly do 10 gallon AG batches now. Yell if you have further questions!


Nice to have another homebrewer around here. Welcome to Puff Derek!



MDSPHOTO said:


> Mmmmm, sounds good. One of the best beers I ever had was a coconut porter from the Maui Brewing Company. You have to get the draft, the recently released canned version tastes nothing like the original!


I've had it before but its been a while. I'm excited to get this batch finished up so I can brew some more. Going to be brewing a coconut cream stout and a maple coffee stout next since I should have done it over the summer.


----------



## KS-Derek

I just moved my Maple Nut Brown Ale over to the secondary last night. Added 1lb of real maple syrup at flamout. It's close to 9% abv so it's going to be a winter sipper. 

Recipe called for nuts in the secondary. I put them in the oven for a few to sanitize them and bring out the nutty flavor, hopefully everything turns out.


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> I just moved my Maple Nut Brown Ale over to the secondary last night. Added 1lb of real maple syrup at flamout. It's close to 9% abv so it's going to be a winter sipper.
> 
> Recipe called for nuts in the secondary. I put them in the oven for a few to sanitize them and bring out the nutty flavor, hopefully everything turns out.


While I love adding maple syrup(grade B of course) to brews I'll be the first to say it really doesn't give the maple flavor most are going for. The flavor is there in a way but its easy to miss. It almost has a wine-like character. When I brew my stout I'll be using fenugreek seeds to get the flavor. Fenugreek is the stuff they use to make imitation maple syrup. Really interested to see how it turns out.

Nuts are a great way to infuse flavor. I'd leave them in the oven just long enough to roast a little. A guy in my LHBC made a Nutella Stout where he soaked roasted hazelnuts in rum then added them to secondary. Came out fantastic! Another guy in our club used this dehydrated peanut powder stuff you find in the baking section for a Nut Brown also with great success. Though he added the powder in the mash.


----------



## HIM

Bottling my coconut blonde on Wednesday. Now just waiting for the ingredients to arrive so I can brew up my Conched Out Breakfast Stout and a Bourbon Stout.


----------



## KS-Derek

Getting ready to start a stout as well. I do an Oatmeal Stout every year for Saint Patrick's Day. It's your pretty typical oatmeal stout except that I use Wyeast's Yorkshire 1469 yeast in it. That yeast ROCKS. It's gotten me a 35 and a 42 (with a mini-bos) at the national homebrew competition the past two years. Definitely gets better with age. This year I'm planning on submitting last years batch to see exactly how well it ages.


----------



## HIM

Those are killer NHC scores! Care to share the recipe or is it a secret? Gonna post mine up when I have my Beersmith in front of me.


----------



## KS-Derek

Recipe is below. Only thing I do a little weird is the mash. I do a 60 minute mash at 153F and empty that I then add 163F to the grain bed for 15 minutes. The two mashes need to add up to around 6.5 gallons.

I ferment at 62F for 3-4 weeks in the primary and then another 2-3 weeks in the secondary at 68F. Age at least 2-3 months in keg/bottles before serving. Last St. Patrick's Day we emptied two kegs of this stuff before the single keg of Irish Red I made (all three kegs were dead by 7pm though :mrgreen: ).

O'Dea Castle Stout

Batch Size: 5.00 gal
Style: Oatmeal Stout (13C)
Boil Size: 6.52 gal	
Color: 31.4 SRM	
Bitterness: 37.8 IBUs	
Boil Time: 60 min
Est OG: 1.062 (15.2° P)	
Est FG: 1.020 SG (5.0° P)	
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
ABV: 5.6%

8 lbs 4.0 oz	Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)	
1 lbs	Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM)	
1 lbs	Crystal 150 (86.3 SRM)	
1 lbs	Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM)	
8.0 oz Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM)	
8.0 oz Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM)	
1.0 oz Horizon [12.0%] - Boil 60 min	
1.0 oz Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] - at 5 min


----------



## Yambor44

That looks like a great beer. I just brewed my Sweetwater IPA clone Saturday and then another on Sunday. Trying to dial in my BIAB system. Using a March pump to recirculate my mash. Hit my target gravity of 1.062 both days. I was excited about that.

Ending up using 15 total pounds of grain for each batch though for a total of 30. Usually when I make 10 gallon "traditional" batches I only use about 24 pounds if grain. Jury is still out on whether this style of brewing will be a keeper. I'll have to say though that I've had a plethora of brew systems over the years and I do enjoy this setup the most.

A sort vid from Saturday:


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> Recipe is below. Only thing I do a little weird is the mash. I do a 60 minute mash at 153F and empty that I then add 163F to the grain bed for 15 minutes. The two mashes need to add up to around 6.5 gallons.
> 
> I ferment at 62F for 3-4 weeks in the primary and then another 2-3 weeks in the secondary at 68F. Age at least 2-3 months in keg/bottles before serving. Last St. Patrick's Day we emptied two kegs of this stuff before the single keg of Irish Red I made (all three kegs were dead by 7pm though :mrgreen: ).
> 
> O'Dea Castle Stout
> 
> Batch Size: 5.00 gal
> Style: Oatmeal Stout (13C)
> Boil Size: 6.52 gal
> Color: 31.4 SRM
> Bitterness: 37.8 IBUs
> Boil Time: 60 min
> Est OG: 1.062 (15.2° P)
> Est FG: 1.020 SG (5.0° P)
> Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
> ABV: 5.6%
> 
> 8 lbs 4.0 oz	Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)
> 1 lbs	Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM)
> 1 lbs	Crystal 150 (86.3 SRM)
> 1 lbs	Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM)
> 8.0 oz Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM)
> 8.0 oz Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM)
> 1.0 oz Horizon [12.0%] - Boil 60 min
> 1.0 oz Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] - at 5 min


Thanks bro. My recipe looks kind of similar. Hopefully that's a good thing lol.



Yambor44 said:


> That looks like a great beer. I just brewed my Sweetwater IPA clone Saturday and then another on Sunday. Trying to dial in my BIAB system. Using a March pump to recirculate my mash. Hit my target gravity of 1.062 both days. I was excited about that.
> 
> Ending up using 15 total pounds of grain for each batch though for a total of 30. Usually when I make 10 gallon "traditional" batches I only use about 24 pounds if grain. Jury is still out on whether this style of brewing will be a keeper. I'll have to say though that I've had a plethora of brew systems over the years and I do enjoy this setup the most.
> 
> A sort vid from Saturday:


I've never done BIAB but it looks really convenient.


----------



## KS-Derek

Yambor44 said:


> That looks like a great beer. I just brewed my Sweetwater IPA clone Saturday and then another on Sunday. Trying to dial in my BIAB system. Using a March pump to recirculate my mash. Hit my target gravity of 1.062 both days. I was excited about that.
> 
> Ending up using 15 total pounds of grain for each batch though for a total of 30. Usually when I make 10 gallon "traditional" batches I only use about 24 pounds if grain. Jury is still out on whether this style of brewing will be a keeper. I'll have to say though that I've had a plethora of brew systems over the years and I do enjoy this setup the most.
> 
> A sort vid from Saturday:


Nice! Currently I just use good ole gravity. I mainly do 10 gallon batches using a keggle and a homemade Coleman extreme mashtun using PVC pipe with cuts along the bottom (I can't post links yet). I'm getting too old for this lifting 10 gallons of wort crap so I may have to break down and buy a pump here soon too.


----------



## Yambor44

Yeah, I usually do 10 gallons, heat strike water and transfer via pitcher to round cooler with braided SS for filter. Heat batch spathe water last 30 minutes of mash. Drain mash wort into bucket. Add half of spathe water, stir, let sit 5 minutes and drain to 2nd bucket. Add last sparge to mash tun, stir, let sit while I pour 2 buckets into same kettle that was heating strike and batch sparge water now becomes boil kettle. Then drain last sparge to bucket, pour into kettle and on with the boil.

Never had a problem with hot side aeration.


----------



## KS-Derek

I'm GreenDragon on HBT. I used to be on there a lot more then I am now. I did a "how to" article for them on how to make a homemade stir plate.


----------



## Yambor44

Cool. Good to know. I guess you figured all those "spathes" were supposed to be "sparge". Lol


----------



## ezlevor

My black IPA turned out pretty good. It's carbonating pretty slowly though... it's been in bottles 2 weeks last Saturday and it needs a bit more time. Nice and hoppy with some good roasted malt backbone. First batch from Boner Brothers Brewing that I'm proud of.


----------



## KS-Derek

Yambor44 said:


> Yeah, I usually do 10 gallons, heat strike water and transfer via pitcher to round cooler with braided SS for filter. Heat batch spathe water last 30 minutes of mash. Drain mash wort into bucket. Add half of spathe water, stir, let sit 5 minutes and drain to 2nd bucket. Add last sparge to mash tun, stir, let sit while I pour 2 buckets into same kettle that was heating strike and batch sparge water now becomes boil kettle. Then drain last sparge to bucket, pour into kettle and on with the boil.
> 
> Never had a problem with hot side aeration.


Wow, I guess I do lazy man brewing then. I heat my strike water, dump it all in the mashtun, add the grains, stir, and let it sit for an hour. Then I drain it, add my sparge water, let it sit for 15 mins, drain that, and all is good and well in the universe. I keep my mashtun on a table and just let gravity take the wort down to my keggle.

I used to do the braided hose with a circular cooler but switched to PVC and a rectangular larger cooler when I started to do 10 gallon batches. My wort is a lot clearer now but that may be because my braided hose setup was pretty ghetto.


----------



## HIM

I also use a rectangular Coleman with SS braid though I'm a fly sparger. Wouldn't say I have any problems with clarity though. A good vorlauf and letting the grain bed settle has always worked great for me.

Honestly I think hot side aeration is one of those boogie man homebrew myths. I've never heard of anyone truly having any issues with it.


----------



## HIM

Conched Out Maple Stout

Style - Milk Stout/Specialty Beer
Batch Size - 6gal
OG - 1.055
FG - 1.014(per Beersmith, I think it may finish up a little higher)
IBU - 28.1
SRM - 35.1
Yeast - 2 packs US05
Fermentation - 17-21 days @ 65f



*Grain Bill - single infusion mash @ 155f for 60min

8.5# Maris Otter(70.88%)
1.25# Crystal 80(10.42%)
1# Flaked Oats(8.34%)
.5# Black Barley/Roasted Barley(4.14%)
.5# Chocolate malt(4.14%)
.25# Black Patent(2.07%)


*Boil - 60min

2oz Kent Goldings @ 60min
1tsp fenugreek seeds @ 15min
1/2# lactose @ 10min


----------



## HIM

Brewed up an Oatmeal Maple Stout on Monday and a really hopped up APA yesterday. Tomorrow I get started on a batch of Apple Pie Cider.... damn it feels good to have my fermenters full again.


----------



## jhedrick83

I'm looking to get into home brewing and was trying to compare starter equipment kits online and in the local store. Does anybody have any suggestions for me? My local store sells Brewer's Best kits. I don't know if it makes a difference or not, but I'll probably just be making Stouts and Irish Ales as that's about all the beer I drink!


----------



## Yambor44

Having a local shop is a HUGE advantage. I started with extract/steeping grain kits from MoreBeer.com. 
I would go with what you are comfortable with inthe beginning. The guys at your local Homebrew shop can really help you out. Just get a couple of extract kits and go from there. If you really enjoy drinking beer, go ahead and invest in a 8 gallon stainless steel pot and a propane burner so you can do your brews outside or in an open garage. When you have a boil over your kitchen (and wife if you are married) will greatly appreciate it!!

an 8 gallon pot will allow you to do 5 gallon batches (aprx 2 cases) and the Propnae burner will give that much volume a better rolling boil. You will also want to get a small (25') immersion chiller (copper rolled into coils) to chill you wort down from boiling to under 80°F as quickly as possible to avoid contamination.


----------



## KS-Derek

jhedrick83 said:


> I'm looking to get into home brewing and was trying to compare starter equipment kits online and in the local store. Does anybody have any suggestions for me? My local store sells Brewer's Best kits. I don't know if it makes a difference or not, but I'll probably just be making Stouts and Irish Ales as that's about all the beer I drink!


Brewers Best are not the best at all. Starting out you are going to do an extract kit but don't do a BB one, g-d knows how old that liquid malt is. I prefer Norther Brewer or Austin Homebrew Supply for extract kits.

If groupon still exists check there for some decent starter kits.


----------



## jhedrick83

Thanks guys!


----------



## HIM

Hosting our LHBC's Blonde Ale competition/Xmas party later today. Expecting about 10 different entries so it should be a good time.


----------



## jhedrick83

Would something like this turkey fryer set up work for a cookpot/burner combo to cook the wort in? Amazon.com: Brinkmann 815-4001-S Turkey Fryer: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## cigarager01

I am thinking of getting my dad a home brewing kit he has really been talking about wanting to get into it what would be the best starter kit?


----------



## Yambor44

jhedrick83 said:


> Would something like this turkey fryer set up work for a cookpot/burner combo to cook the wort in? Amazon.com: Brinkmann 815-4001-S Turkey Fryer: Patio, Lawn & Garden


If you are going to brew 5 gallon batches you would be better off with a 32 quart pot. To end up with 5 gallons you'll need to start with at least 7 (28 quarts, the size of that pot) and you need room for the boil.

Personally (and this has been debated a lot) I won't use aluminum to boil my wort in. Just my personal preference. You can google the debate of aluminum vs stainless and decide for yourself. Lots of folks use aluminum pots though.


----------



## Yambor44

cigarager01 said:


> I am thinking of getting my dad a home brewing kit he has really been talking about wanting to get into it what would be the best starter kit?


https://store.coopers.com.au/shop/product/DBK676/


----------



## HIM

Get yourself a nice stainless steel pot, you'll be glad you did. Home Depot has one that's about 10gal for $80. You can use the smaller pot the burner comes with for heating mash/sparge water.


----------



## cigarager01

Appreciate the help guys


----------



## jhedrick83

How essential is a wort chiller? Right now I'm looking to just get started with some extract kits to ease myself in. Is it a $70+ should spend now, or would I not really notice the difference yet?


----------



## HIM

Very helpful though you can make good beer without it but you are increasing your chances of infection.


----------



## KS-Derek

jhedrick83 said:


> How essential is a wort chiller? Right now I'm looking to just get started with some extract kits to ease myself in. Is it a $70+ should spend now, or would I not really notice the difference yet?


When I first started I did ice baths in the sink but changing out the water and ice 3-4 times while constantly stirring gets old quick. Now with my wort chiller I just drop it in during the last 5 minutes of the boil to sterilize it, hen hook up the hose once I cut the flame off, plug in my pump to get the whirlpool going, and sit back and enjoy a homebrew while it cools off.

Basically a wort chiller isn't a requirement but boy are they nice to have!


----------



## HIM

I always soak my IC in a bucket of starsan while the boil is going. Comes out looking brand new everytime plus I don't like the thought of whatever grime is on the chiller being added to the wort.


----------



## jhedrick83

Thanks guys, I might as well just go ahead and get one when I order all my equipment.


----------



## HIM

I made mine myself which was cheaper but even if you buy it I'd say its worth it. The bigger diameter the coil the faster it will cool your wort so I'd say don't get one under 1/2 inch. If you ever move up to bigger batches you'll end up having to buy one 1/2 inch or bigger anyway.
Another thing I highly recommend is snap fittings for your line in/out hoses. They cost like $2 and can be found at Home Depot, usually by the hoses. This way there's no screwing or unscrewing hoses to your chiller you just plug it in and unplug when your done.


----------



## baust55

HELLO HOME BREWERS !
I occasionally brew all grain make a cpl corny kegs full .
check out the RAT CHAT homebrew chat ..... more like just a place for beer geeks to hang out . they have a great beer fest once a year .

http://www.skotrat.com/go/default/chat/brc/#Rat_Anchor

www.skotrat.com


----------



## JeepGuy

I'm crossing over from the extract world into the all grain world Saturday. I finally built a 10 gallon mash/later tun. I would like to get my hands on 2-3 1/2 barrel kegs to convert into keggles but they are IMPOSSIBLE to come by around my house it seems. Any tips for a newbie all grain brewer?


----------



## HotelKilo47

I make a wicked good Pilsener. Everyone that has tried it has loved it and begged for more. I no-longer spend my own money for brewing supplies, they buy it for me in exchange for a piece of the pot.


----------



## HIM

JeepGuy said:


> I'm crossing over from the extract world into the all grain world Saturday. I finally built a 10 gallon mash/later tun. I would like to get my hands on 2-3 1/2 barrel kegs to convert into keggles but they are IMPOSSIBLE to come by around my house it seems. Any tips for a newbie all grain brewer?


If you cant source a keggle Home Depot sells 13 gal SS pots for ~$80. I love mine. As for the process.... let the MLT warm up for a couple mins with strike water so you dont get dough balls mashing in, make sure you vorlauf your first runnings, take your time mashing out/sparging it should take you about an hour if your doing it right, having your boil kettle on the burner heating up as your sparging will save you about 30 mins on your brew day. Thats all the important stuff I can think of. Except the most important part of brew day..... enjoy a cigar!!



HotelKilo47 said:


> I make a wicked good Pilsener. Everyone that has tried it has loved it and begged for more. I no-longer spend my own money for brewing supplies, they buy it for me in exchange for a piece of the pot.


Welcome to Puff Hunter!! Nice set up you got goin.


----------



## HIM

@KS-Derek Im trying to put together a thick chewy oatmeal stout(last one lacked complexity) and wanted to know what you think of these two grain bills? Whatever grist I choose I'll be mashing at 155f and going for about 1.070 OG, hopping with EKG to about 28IBU, adding 1/2 lb of lactose, and fermenting with WLP002. Open to suggestions on tweaking whats here as well.

#1

Maris Otter(70.97%)
Flaked Oats(16.13%)
Black Barley(3.23%)
Chocolate Malt(3.23%)
Special B(3.23%)
Crystal 120(3.23%)

#2

Maris Otter(73.33%)
Flaked Oats(10%)
Black Barley(5%)
Crystal 80(3.33%)
Chocolate(3.33%)
Special B(3.33%)
Crystal 120(1.67%)


----------



## HotelKilo47

HIM said:


> If you cant source a keggle Home Depot sells 13 gal SS pots for ~$80. I love mine. As for the process.... let the MLT warm up for a couple mins with strike water so you dont get dough balls mashing in, make sure you vorlauf your first runnings, take your time mashing out/sparging it should take you about an hour if your doing it right, having your boil kettle on the burner heating up as your sparging will save you about 30 mins on your brew day. Thats all the important stuff I can think of. Except the most important part of brew day..... enjoy a cigar!!
> 
> Welcome to Puff Hunter!! Nice set up you got goin.


Why thank you. Glad to meet a community of brewers here, too.


----------



## JeepGuy

HIM said:


> If you cant source a keggle Home Depot sells 13 gal SS pots for ~$80. I love mine. As for the process.... let the MLT warm up for a couple mins with strike water so you dont get dough balls mashing in, make sure you vorlauf your first runnings, take your time mashing out/sparging it should take you about an hour if your doing it right, having your boil kettle on the burner heating up as your sparging will save you about 30 mins on your brew day. Thats all the important stuff I can think of. Except the most important part of brew day..... enjoy a cigar!!
> 
> Welcome to Puff Hunter!! Nice set up you got goin.


I followed all of the tips and i made a hefeweizen that i think will turn out very good!


----------



## HIM

JeepGuy said:


> I followed all of the tips and i made a hefeweizen that i think will turn out very good!


Nice! You hit all your numbers? I've noticed it's some of the little things that make a brew day easy or a pain in the ass. Something as simple as pre heating your MLT before mashing in or making sure you measure all of your sparge water ... if your the no mash out fly sparge type like me that is. You take care and prep ahead for the little things and you'll cut a couple hours off the process while keeping the brew day stress free.


----------



## madbricky

Just a shout out to @KS-Derek that this bottle of Undead squirrel nut brown ale is the best I have ever tasted in 40 years. Holy cow, saved till Christmas and passed it around, my brewski aficionados kids agree. Daayyyum you have talent.


----------



## ezlevor

Well, my friend got another recipe kit for Christmas so it looks like we're following up our black IPA with a belgian triple. I'm not very excited for this one to be honest. Last time I did just about everything on my own because we started late and the football game started just about as soon as we started cooking and everyone ditched out of the kitchen to sit on the couch and watch the game. I'm pretty sure the carboys are sitting at my friend's house empty and not cleaned out very well. We at least kept them filled with bleach water last time so we just had to rinse em out and then star-san em. And yet again, we're planning on brewing before the game starts at noon. They were also very surprised when I told them the triple has to be in the secondary for 2 months... 

I really need to get out of the house my wife and I are renting and find a place where I'll have the room to get my own equipment.


----------



## HIM

Why not pick a day or time when football isn't on? Unless you get started at 6 or 7am there's no way you'll be done by noon. And you don't necessarily have to bulk age the tripel in the carboy, a regular 3-4 weeks should be fine. You'll still have to bottle condition it for a couple months though. Sounds like they should be brewing lawnmower beers instead of stuff that takes patience lol.


----------



## HIM

Bottled up my IPA and damn it smelled good. Love the Mosaic, Amarilo, Citra combo. Also tried another bottle of my Oatmeal Stout and I must say I didn't initially give it enough credit. Its coming a long quite nicely and should keep getting better.


----------



## biodarwin

Good to see some homebrewers here! I just upgraded my rig to handle 8 gallon batches of high gravity brew. Two tier, one pump interconnected with camlocks/ball valves. 15 gallon SS BK, SP-10 burner, 10g Cooler HLT with site glass and thermometer and 10g Cooler MT with braid. Brewing doesn't seem like work as much as it used to! I mostly stick to Belgian and German wheat beers with an occasional specialty beer for my wife or friends.


----------



## HIM

biodarwin said:


> Good to see some homebrewers here! I just upgraded my rig to handle 8 gallon batches of high gravity brew. Two tier, one pump interconnected with camlocks/ball valves. 15 gallon SS BK, SP-10 burner, 10g Cooler HLT with site glass and thermometer and 10g Cooler MT with braid. Brewing doesn't seem like work as much as it used to! I mostly stick to Belgian and German wheat beers with an occasional specialty beer for my wife or friends.


Nice to see you found us! Youve got quite the set up there. I just started brewing at my buddys brewery on his Braumeister and it almost feels like cheating its so easy. All you do is input the step mash times/temps and it does the rest on its own. Cranked out 100+ gal in the past two weeks :mrgreen: Not huge numbers compared to other micros but its a hell of a jump from 6gal batches lol.

Getting ready to mash out on another batch of oatmeal stout. This batch I bumped up the black barley to 8% from the ~5% it was at in the last batch and upped the flaked oats to 15%. Mashed at 157 so this baby should be chewy!!


----------



## KS-Derek

@HIM Sorry I've been away from the forums for a bit and didn't get any email alerts for some reason, need to check my settings.

Honestly I suck at making recipes from scratch. I do better at finding a recipe I like and bending it to the way I like it. Below is my grain bill for my O'Dae Castle Stout. It's an Oatmeal stout that scored a 42 at the national homebrew competition and made it to a mini-bos. I make 10 gallons of it for every St Patrick's Day and somehow both kegs are usually dead by 7pm lol. The secret to mine is the Yorkshire yeast by Wyeast, that stuff makes amazing stouts and porters!

8 lbs 4.0 oz	Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)	Grain	1
1 lbs	Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM)	Grain	2
1 lbs	Crystal 150 (86.3 SRM)	Grain	3
1 lbs	Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM)	Grain	4
8.0 oz	Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM)	Grain	5
8.0 oz	Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM)	Grain	6
1.0 oz	Horizon [12.0%] - Boil 60 min	Hops	7
1.0 oz	Goldings, East Kent [5.0%] - Steep 5 min	Hops	8
1 pkgs	Wyeast West Yorkshire Ale 1469	Yeast	9

Batch Size: 5.00 gal	
Style: Oatmeal Stout (13C)
Boil Size: 6.52 gal	
Style Guide: BJCP 2008
Color: 31.4 SRM	
Equipment: 10g pot & 10g cooler - All Grain
Bitterness: 37.8 IBUs	
Boil Time: 60 min
Est OG: 1.062 (15.2° P)	Mash Profile: Single Infusion, Full Body
Est FG: 1.020 SG (5.0° P)	
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
ABV: 5.6%	Taste Rating: 30.0

Hit it with plenty of O2 and then 3 weeks in the primary at 65F. Rack to secondary and leave for another 4-8 weeks then rack to keg and sit it and forget it at around 9psi for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## KS-Derek

madbricky said:


> Just a shout out to @KS-Derek that this bottle of Undead squirrel nut brown ale is the best I have ever tasted in 40 years. Holy cow, saved till Christmas and passed it around, my brewski aficionados kids agree. Daayyyum you have talent.


Thanks much! They were very popular here this Christmas too. I only have one bomber left and then a 6 pack I'm saving for competitions. I should have done a 10 gallon batch.


----------



## huskers

Ok, here goes.

I've played with home brewing off and on in the last 10 years. Bought the MR beer thing, made a couple decent brews while the rest were shitty.

After giving my friends that own the local brewery a taste of something unique I concocted, (one that actually turned out) they said it was really good and wanted me to get back into it.

So after a little research, I decided that I'm going to move away from the Mr. Beer stuff.

I was either going to get a setup to do 5 gal, or something on the smaller scale.

I am thinking smaller because it will be a lot easier to clean and sanitize stuff and if something doesn't turn out quite right, I won't be out to much money or time.

Mostly the cleaning and sanitizing intimidates me I don't have a lot of space really and I'm not exactly sure how I would go about sanitizing the kettles and stuff. Plus, I've never done anything but Mr. Beer so steeping grains will be a bit new for me.

So, after some thought.......I think I have decided to go with this little 1 gallon kit so I can concentrate on quality and I can also play around a little bit with some recipes. If I bomb it, I wont be out much.

If I get the hang of this and like it, then I can upscale. The guys at the brewery are really pressuring me to go with a 5 gal setup.

Here's what I am looking at buying right now.










I can get this for about $35 which includes two recipe kits.

Am I being an idiot for not getting the 5 gallon kit?


----------



## KS-Derek

I do 1 gallon batches for fun when I'm pressed for time. Trick is to get a grain bag that's around the same size of your pot. I use a 2 gallon pot. Just heat your water to 158F, toss in the grains, give em a quick stir, put a lid on the pot, and then pop the pot into a 155F pre-heated oven for one hour. After it's done just lift the grain bag out, let it drain, and continue along as normal. Makes for a super easy all-grain setup with no mash tun required


----------



## Yambor44

As you mentioned friends wanting you to get back into it I would surely go with a 5 gallon kit.


----------



## HIM

Derek outlined a nice small scale brew in a bag set up. The place where I differ though is batch size. For the time a brew day takes + the time it takes to ferment + conditioning time, when you add it all up your looking at 1.5-2 months to end up with less than 2gal of beer. 
This is why I started doing 6gal batches. When all is said and done I end up with ~55 beers which makes the time worth it IMO. So for that reasoning, and the fact you'll wish you had 2 cases once you drink the first one, I'd go for a 5gal set up. A batch will run you about ~$35 for a kit so your still equaling less than $1 per beer.

I promise sanitation isn't that hard so don't let it intimidate you. Your kettle is fine with a hot water rinse as long as you do it as soon as your done. The only gear that needs to be sanitized is the stuff that will touch your wort after the boil - carboy, airlock and bung, siphon, funnel. Keep everything in a big bucket of starsan while your brewing and you'll be fine. That way all you have to do is pour some starsan from the bucket into your carboy to sanitize it before you use it and your good to go.


----------



## ezlevor

Get the 5 gallon kit. It's not too hard to get everything clean, and like Cole said with 5 gallons you actually get enough beer to make it worth while. I'm looking at the 3 gallon brew in a bag kit just as a stepping stone to all grain, but for the time being I'm brewing 5 gallons with my buddies.


It seems most of the people that have the one gallon kits use them for testing recipes before they bump them up to the bigger batches.


----------



## huskers

ok, thanks guys.


----------



## HIM

FWIW as a ball park figure..... Take the number of gal your brewing and multiply that number by 10 and that will be the number(+/- 3ish) of beers you'll get from that size batch.

I'd go for a setup that doesn't break the bank but leaves you room to grow if you really get into the hobby. Its kind of like the 25 count humi everyone thought was plenty of space when they started smoking lol. Between making my own cooler mash tun(which I still use), my own 1/2" copper immersion chiller, turkey fryer burner, 10+ gal SS kettle, and carboys the whole set up cost me under $400. Learning to wash yeast and buying in bulk brings my cost per batch to under $30 for 6gal so I know at this point Ive saved more money than my start up cost. Now off to bottle my apple pie cider...


----------



## KS-Derek

HIM said:


> I promise sanitation isn't that hard so don't let it intimidate you. Your kettle is fine with a hot water rinse as long as you do it as soon as your done. The only gear that needs to be sanitized is the stuff that will touch your wort after the boil - carboy, airlock and bung, siphon, funnel. Keep everything in a big bucket of starsan while your brewing and you'll be fine. That way all you have to do is pour some starsan from the bucket into your carboy to sanitize it before you use it and your good to go.


+1 to this, I also use a squirt bottle with diluted starsan in it that I spray on everything that I can physically dip into the starsan bucket.


----------



## KS-Derek

Yambor44 said:


> As you mentioned friends wanting you to get back into it I would surely go with a 5 gallon kit.


Very good point! My friends and I kill a 5 gallon batch every 3-4 weeks and they only come over on Sundays


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> +1 to this, I also use a squirt bottle with diluted starsan in it that I spray on everything that I can physically dip into the starsan bucket.


Hell yea.... the squirt bottle is a nice addition to a brewers arsenal.


----------



## HIM

Brewed up a northwestern style ESB almost a week ago and the sample tastes awesome!! I used Notty this time but I'd like to brew this again and split the batch up between Yorkshire and wlp002 to compare.


----------



## rh32

I've been watching that show Brew Dogs, and watched the show about the Dogfish Head guy a while back. Both brew with crazy ingredients. Anyone ever brew with tobacco somehow? Wonder how that would taste.


----------



## HIM

rh32 said:


> I've been watching that show Brew Dogs, and watched the show about the Dogfish Head guy a while back. Both brew with crazy ingredients. Anyone ever brew with tobacco somehow? Wonder how that would taste.


Having been interested in using tobacco myself some time back I looked into it. Basically the concentration of nicotine that would be introduced to the beer could be lethal if ingested. Most of the nicotine in leaf gets burned away before its inhaled or puffed so our bodies never really intake full doses of it. By drinking it your getting many times more nicotine than you could even inhaling a cigar.
Its not the same but about as close as you can get, from a brewers perspective, is to use smoked malt.

Our brew club is doing an event tonight for the Food & Wine Fest where they'll be pairing our brews with cheeses. I'll be serving up my Queen Ann's Revenge IPA, Oatmeal Milk Stout, Apple Pie Cider, and a Pomegranate Cider made with FL Keys Palmetto honey. Then Sunday is our soft opening for Bone Island Brewing where we'll be selling our first official pints to the public with our Irish Stout and Benediction Trippel!!


----------



## rh32

HIM said:


> Then Sunday is our soft opening for Bone Island Brewing where we'll be selling our first official pints to the public with our Irish Stout and Benediction Trippel!!


Congratulations on going pro! That's very exciting. Wish you the best of luck on Sunday. Please check back and let us know how it went.

Also, thanks for the heads-up on brewing with tobacco. At some point I would have probably tried tobacco leaves in the boil! Good to know that it's potentially lethal.


----------



## HIM

Thanks were hoping things go well there's been a lot of anticipation on when the doors would finally open. The licorice porter weve been giving out as our "holiday cup of cheer" was well received so people are eager for the kegs to be tapped.

No problem on the heads up, before you ever use any ingredient in your beer its good to check it out first. Theres a lot of stuff out there that can mess you up.


----------



## thechasm442

wow, this is a pretty sweet thread. I just wanted to jump in and introduce myself here with the home brew crowd. I have been on hiatus for the past year, but I spent the last 2-3 years doing 5 gallon batches with extract malt. I do not have the room for partial mash or all grain as of yet, and actually not room for any of it, hence my year long break, however the itch is back and I want to brew again.


Do you all have any personal favorite styles? I love all things hoppy and DIPA's are a favorite. A couple of years ago I did an Imperial stout with makers mark soaked oak, vanilla, and anise. It ended up coming in at 9.5% abv, not too shabby for an extract brew. It was awesome and keeps getting better. I still have 20 bottles in the cellar at my moms place.


----------



## HIM

You should look into the brew in a bag method. Its simple, still allows you to brew all grain, and takes up the same amount of space as extract brewing - if your doing full boil. 
I have a lot of styles I enjoy....APAs, IPAs, ESBs, Ambers, Reds, Browns, Porters, Stouts, Hefeweizen, Weizenbock, Berliner Weise, rauchbier, Vienna lagers, helles lagers. I'm not too picky but I'm not crazy about most lagers and Belgians, don't care for the phenolic character that's a hallmark of Belgian yeast.


----------



## HIM

Bottled up my Oated Out ESB yesterday and is spot on. I drank two pints flat and warm, its that good lol. Its definitely comp worthy so I'll be sending some of these babies into battle. Now to just find a few good comps to enter them in.


----------



## HIM

Just tried signing up for the AHA 1st round and the NHC. Hopefully I get my spots!


----------



## rh32

HIM said:


> Just tried signing up for the AHA 1st round and the NHC. Hopefully I get my spots!


How did it go this weekend with the first commercial brews?


----------



## HIM

It went great. We went through 1.5 kegs of our dry Irish stout and 1.25 kegs of our Belgian Tripel in 4 hours. The breweries also been getting some good press the past month so the opening in a few weeks should be even better and we'll release the rest of our styles. So far here's the lineup...

ESB
Hefeweizen
Witibier
Irish stout
Belgian Tripel


----------



## rh32

Dang man! Nicely done! If I'm ever in Florida will have to pay your place a visit.


----------



## HIM

Come check us out.


----------



## KS-Derek

thechasm442 said:


> wow, this is a pretty sweet thread. I just wanted to jump in and introduce myself here with the home brew crowd. I have been on hiatus for the past year, but I spent the last 2-3 years doing 5 gallon batches with extract malt. I do not have the room for partial mash or all grain as of yet, and actually not room for any of it, hence my year long break, however the itch is back and I want to brew again.
> 
> Do you all have any personal favorite styles? I love all things hoppy and DIPA's are a favorite. A couple of years ago I did an Imperial stout with makers mark soaked oak, vanilla, and anise. It ended up coming in at 9.5% abv, not too shabby for an extract brew. It was awesome and keeps getting better. I still have 20 bottles in the cellar at my moms place.


I tend to go with the seasons... IPA's in the summer, Reds/Oktoberfests in the fall, Stouts and BIPA's in the Winter, and Stouts and strong ales in the spring. I have Edwart's House Pale Ale in the fermentors atm, should be ready to rack to the 2ndary this weekend. Think my next purchase is going to be a 13 gallon fermentor, this splitting up 10 gallon batches into two 6.5 gallon carboys is getting annoying.


----------



## HIM

Heard plenty of good things about that recipe. Hope you enjoy it!


Just sent off my ESB and Milk Stout to the All American Homebrew Comp(USA vs the World) yesterday. The ESB was good enough to drink warm and flat and the milk stout has come a long way after some conditioning time. Excited to see how they score.


----------



## ezlevor

Well my buddies ended up brewing the tripel without me just over 2 weeks ago and it's still fermenting strong in the primary through the blow off tube. I'm quite impressed that they did it, although I guess we'll see when it finishes! Tentative plan is to rack it into the secondary next weekend, depending of course on the fermentation. I don't want to rack it over if it's still bubbling strong. 

Cole, question for ya. You mentioned that instead of conditioning it all at once in the carboy, we can bottle condtion it. If we go that route, do we just bottle it like we normally would with priming sugar and everything and just let it sit for the longer time? I'm trying to avoid bottle bombs that my cousin had a few times. Usually we bottle, let them sit for about a week, then start testing the carbonation status, and once it's good, we throw them in the fridge to make sure everything stops. Although I know that is also from not letting the yeast do it's thing long enough in the carboys. 

And good luck in the contest!


----------



## KS-Derek

ezlevor said:


> Well my buddies ended up brewing the tripel without me just over 2 weeks ago and it's still fermenting strong in the primary through the blow off tube.
> And good luck in the contest!


That's a little scary... strong bubbles after 2 full weeks?? Is it a glass carboy? Are you seeing any white bubbles on top of the beer? They will be alien, moon landing looking type bubbles.


----------



## HIM

I wouldn't recommend moving the beer anywhere until its fully fermented out and the yeast has settled. I'd also confirm its finished by taking gravity readings a couple days apart and see if they're the same. At that point its ok to bottle up as usual.

What I meant by conditioning in the bottle vs the carboy is some guys will let a beer sit in the fermenter for months before bottling it up. I'd rather bottle it when its finished up and let it spend that time in the bottle instead of the fermenter.


----------



## ezlevor

I haven't seen it myself... since it's at my friend's house. So I'm going off of what I'm being told. They did use 2 packs of yeast, so I was expecting it to go a bit longer anyway. I'm not terribly worried... yet.


----------



## HIM

Well the fact they used two packs of yeast is good... but being a tripel that could have still not been enough. The yeast will reproduce and do what it does but that account for the long fermentation. That and the fact its a big beer. Just tell em not to rush it, a beer like that takes a little time to come into its own. In any case you'll have beer but I hope it turns out well for you guys.


----------



## biodarwin

2 packs of yeast without a starter would not be enough yeast for a high gravity beer. 2 weeks for fermintation for big beers is not uncommon. The initial gravity will drop fast, but will definitely hang up for those last few points.


----------



## KS-Derek

It really depends on the yeast too. Dry yeast and you most likely over-pitched, liquid yeast and you're under unless you did a starter. It also depends on the breed, for instance: I just did a 10 gallon batch of Edwart's Pale Ale which calls for dry Nottingham. If you've never used Notty before know this, the stuff is nuclear! I used one packet for 10 gallons, just racked to a secondary today and FG was spot on. Something like WLP029 (Kolsch) on the other hand, if kept at the correct temps, is slow and steady.


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> It really depends on the yeast too. Dry yeast and you most likely over-pitched, liquid yeast and you're under unless you did a starter. It also depends on the breed, for instance: I just did a 10 gallon batch of Edwart's Pale Ale which calls for dry Nottingham. If you've never used Notty before know this, the stuff is nuclear! I used one packet for 10 gallons, just racked to a secondary today and FG was spot on. Something like WLP029 (Kolsch) on the other hand, if kept at the correct temps, is slow and steady.


Notty is pretty killer! I used it for the ESB I just made and it went from grain to glass in under 3 weeks and I bottle.


----------



## mi000ke

Just bottled my first batch in 35 years. A BOP just opened a mile from my house, so had to give it a try. Did a dry Irish stout, and it came out great. Way beyond my expectations. Tastes almost exactly like a Wolaver's Oatmeal stout but will a bit less body and finish - and that's my next adjustment once I figure it out. Now I just have to figure out how to roll my own cigars and I can get totally off the grid


----------



## HIM

mi000ke said:


> Just bottled my first batch in 35 years. A BOP just opened a mile from my house, so had to give it a try. Did a dry Irish stout, and it came out great. Way beyond my expectations. Tastes almost exactly like a Wolaver's Oatmeal stout but will a bit less body and finish - and that's my next adjustment once I figure it out. Now I just have to figure out how to roll my own cigars and I can get totally off the grid


Congrats man!!! If you post up your recipe we can help you get the body your looking for. The finish will get better with time.... Stouts are always better with a little age on em.


----------



## mi000ke

HIM said:


> Congrats man!!! If you post up your recipe we can help you get the body your looking for. The finish will get better with time.... Stouts are always better with a little age on em.


Here is the breakdown:

Liquid Malt Extract - Light	69.6%
Roasted Barley	10.4%
Liquid Malt Extract - Dark	7.0%
Black Malt	5.2%
Chocolate Malt	3.5%
Carapils 2.2%
Caramel / Crystal 60L	1.1%
Caramel / Crystal 150L	1.1%

2.25 oz East Kent Goldings Pellet	60 min 
1 oz	East Kent Goldings Pellet	15 min

Came in at about 5.3% abv and 35 IBU


----------



## HIM

Wow that's a lot of dark roasted malts. Usually in a stout you shoot for ~10% dark roast malts ie your roasted barley, black malt, chocolate malt, and your really heavily kilned crystal malts like the C150 you used. Too much of these can make a beer bitter and astringent.

If you want more body I'd add some more crystal 60 and mash around 155-157, trying to bring the total amount of crystal malts in the recipe closer to 10%. The higher mash temp will create more dextrins to give the beer better body and the crystal will add unfermentable sugars that will contribute to body, head retention, and sweetness/flavor. Other options are to add flaked barley or flaked oats. Both will give the beer more of a silky/chewy mouthfeel often recognized in stouts though mouthfeel and body are technically different things. Flaked oats can be used as anywhere from 5-15% of your grain bill and flaked barley up to 25%. Sometimes its good to use a pound or two of rice hulls in the mash as these ingredients clog up the grain bed which can lead to a stuck sparge or channeling in the grain bed which can reduce the overall sugar extraction(efficiency) from the mash.

Personally, and this is just my take on it, I'd drop the black malt and put that 5.2% into the crystal 60 and possibly drop the CaraPils and put that 2.2% into the crystal 150. CaraPils is basically just like crystal malts but adds little sweetness and without the caramel/burnt sugar/toffee/dark fruit flavors you get from your medium-dark crystal malts. That little bump in the C60/C150 coupled with a high mash temp should kick up the body and lend some caramel/dark fruit flavors to add to the overall complexity.


----------



## mi000ke

HIM said:


> Wow that's a lot of dark roasted malts. Usually in a stout you shoot for ~10% dark roast malts ie your roasted barley, black malt, chocolate malt, and your really heavily kilned crystal malts like the C150 you used. Too much of these can make a beer bitter and astringent.
> 
> If you want more body I'd add some more crystal 60 and mash around 155-157, trying to bring the total amount of crystal malts in the recipe closer to 10%. The higher mash temp will create more dextrins to give the beer better body and the crystal will add unfermentable sugars that will contribute to body, head retention, and sweetness/flavor. Other options are to add flaked barley or flaked oats. Both will give the beer more of a silky/chewy mouthfeel often recognized in stouts though mouthfeel and body are technically different things. Flaked oats can be used as anywhere from 5-15% of your grain bill and flaked barley up to 25%. Sometimes its good to use a pound or two of rice hulls in the mash as these ingredients clog up the grain bed which can lead to a stuck sparge or channeling in the grain bed which can reduce the overall sugar extraction(efficiency) from the mash.
> 
> Personally, and this is just my take on it, I'd drop the black malt and put that 5.2% into the crystal 60 and possibly drop the CaraPils and put that 2.2% into the crystal 150. CaraPils is basically just like crystal malts but adds little sweetness and without the caramel/burnt sugar/toffee/dark fruit flavors you get from your medium-dark crystal malts. That little bump in the C60/C150 coupled with a high mash temp should kick up the body and lend some caramel/dark fruit flavors to add to the overall complexity.


Cole - thanks for all the great advice. Much appreciated. I'll experiment with your suggestions. I actually like the taste of my brew, but willing to give up some of the dark for a better all around flavor profile. The journey continues....


----------



## HIM

Upping the crystal shouldn't override the roasty dark chocolate flavors just add some caramel notes and body. If you don't want any of that flavor you can just use more CaraPils or some dextrin malt. Just make little tweaks to the mash temp and crystal until you find what you like. There's a ton of ways to brew the same beer and everyone's taste are different so ultimately you just have to figure out what your preferences are. Happy brewing!


----------



## HIM

2 of my beers will be judged today at the All American Homebrew Comp(USA vs The World). Hope they score well!


----------



## mi000ke

HIM said:


> 2 of my beers will be judged today at the All American Homebrew Comp(USA vs The World). Hope they score well!


Good luck, man! What did you submit?


----------



## HIM

mi000ke said:


> Good luck, man! What did you submit?


Thanks man! An ESB and an Oatmeal Milk Stout. Don't see any reason why either shouldn't score at least in the 30-37 range but hopefully better. Both were first time recipes of mine so they have room for improvement but I still think they both well represent their styles and are good drinking beers.

On another note I just bottled up a gallon of my second version of Oatmeal Stout and gave it a coffee treatment with single origin beans from South America. Its damn tasty even flat and warm and is much better than the first batch IMO. The other 5gal is aging on cacao nibs soaked in Knob Creek Single Barrel. Still undecided if I want to add coffee to the rest of it or leave it as is with the bourbon/cacao nibs combo.


----------



## HIM

I have an 8.8 cu ft Kenmore chest freezer being delivered tomorrow. Goodbye bottling and hello homebrew on tap!!


----------



## B-daddy

HIM said:


> 2 of my beers will be judged today at the All American Homebrew Comp(USA vs The World). Hope they score well!


What were the results?


----------



## HIM

All I know at the moment is I didn't medal since they have all those posted. I'll find out what my scores were in a few weeks when I get the judges scoresheets back. I'm sending the same ESB off to the Miami Coconut Cup today so I'll see how that goes. I'm planning to brew the ESB again soon with the Yorkshire yeast Derek used in his stout...which also happens to be the same strain used in a recent NHC gold winning ESB. Needless to say Im excited to see what the yeast does for this recipe. I just got a 8.8 cu ft chest freezer today so I'm thinking that will be the first beer I brew and serve on draft!! The quick turnaround and quaffable character are right inline for the 85f weather we've been having.


----------



## HIM

Frustrating when you want to brew but can't because your waiting on silicone tubing. Upgrading my system has been awesome but the setback is throwing off my brewing schedule. The good news is I now have a keggle to use as my MLT(and another I haven't cut yet) and just got a chest freezer with a digital Johnson control unit to use as a keezer/fermentation chamber. Now to build a furniture dolly that's fits the new keezer so its mobile. Hopefully by the end of the month I'll have a few beers on draft. Once that happens its time to start adding more primary regulators to the dual gauge I already have so I can run different PSI to each tap.

So one question remains..... Counterflow pressure filler or blichman beer gun?


----------



## JRM03

The keezer will be sweet Cole. I'm usually the only one drinking out of my kegerator so 2 taps is plenty but if there were more a Keezer would be at the top of my list. I was gong to ask over on HBT, but you seem at the top of your game so I'm moving to all grain. I need a decent recipe to get my feet wet. I'll drink anything and aging time isn't an issue as I have around 15G kegged and ready right now. What do I need to raise or lower mash pH as well? I invested in a pH pen to monitor.


----------



## danmdevries

HIM said:


> Frustrating when you want to brew but can't because your waiting on silicone tubing. Upgrading my system has been awesome but the setback is throwing off my brewing schedule. The good news is I now have a keggle to use as my MLT(and another I haven't cut yet) and just got a chest freezer with a digital Johnson control unit to use as a keezer/fermentation chamber. Now to build a furniture dolly that's fits the new keezer so its mobile. Hopefully by the end of the month I'll have a few beers on draft. Once that happens its time to start adding more primary regulators to the dual gauge I already have so I can run different PSI to each tap.
> 
> So one question remains..... Counterflow pressure filler or blichman beer gun?


Beer Gun

So easy to use.

Only thing I'd recommend is when you buy one, get extra "nubs" for the end. They don't last long.

I run a large chest freezer with 8 kegs, 4 taps, two manifolds and two regulators.


----------



## HIM

Thanks for the feedback. The beer gun seems a lot easier though I've read mixed reviews which has made me hesitant. Will definitely snag extra nibs if I go that route.

I want to be able to have the flexibility to run a different psi for every line. So from what I've read, still green on the subject, I need more regulators be it primary or secondary in order to have control over the pressure for each individual line. Instead of buying secondary regulators I can take off the high pressure gauge on the primary reg I already have off and connect it to another double guage primary reg. So on and so on for however many regulators I'd like and just attach the high pressure gauge back on the regulator at the end of the chain. Any reason this shouldn't do the trick?


----------



## danmdevries

HIM said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The beer gun seems a lot easier though I've read mixed reviews which has made me hesitant. Will definitely snag extra nibs if I go that route.
> 
> I want to be able to have the flexibility to run a different psi for every line. So from what I've read, still green on the subject, I need more regulators be it primary or secondary in order to have control over the pressure for each individual line. Instead of buying secondary regulators I can take off the high pressure gauge on the primary reg I already have off and connect it to another double guage primary reg. So on and so on for however many regulators I'd like and just attach the high pressure gauge back on the regulator at the end of the chain. Any reason this shouldn't do the trick?


The beer gun is super easy to use and disassembles easily for cleaning. Only complaint I have is the nubs at the end loosen up and fall off. Without them, it doen't seal, so you release the trigger, the bottle starts to overflow, you pull the want out and spray beer all over the place.... I don't know what the mixed reviews are, I haven't really been active on homebrew forums or anything for a long time. I'd assume they're complaints about foaming. This can be an issue. You need to fill at a very low pressure and the beer can't be overcarbonated. Even so, if it's a full bodied beer, you may have foaming problems using the beergun where a counter pressure filler would help to combat this issue. I've learned how to run the beergun and it's really easy to use, so I'm sticking with it.

For the regulator question: I haven't a clue.

There's really no reason to have more than two. I have two singles, one on a 10# tank, one on a 20# tank. The small cylinder goes to one manifold, stays at 3-5 psi to dispense and lasts a long long time. The large cyl goes to another manifold and stays at 30psi for carbonating. I go through about two large cylinders for every small.

Personally I didn't want to share a tank between dispense and carb, so I just have separate regulators. I didn't want to ever run out of gas, so I figured with a two tank setup, if need be I can "top off" a keg from the other.


----------



## HIM

With your setup are you limited to running the same pressure for everything coming off the manifold?


----------



## cutpaperglue

I think I'm going to be getting into the homebrew game soon. Been sitting on about 3/4 of the basic supplies for a couple of months, and just pulled the trigger today on the rest. Now I just have to make enough clean space in my tiny kitchen to actually use them. My girlfriend's parents are in town and her dad has been brewing for a couple of years. We really nerded out about it today and had a fun trip to the local brewing supplies store. Science with delicious boozy results? count me in!


----------



## HIM

cutpaperglue said:


> I think I'm going to be getting into the homebrew game soon. Been sitting on about 3/4 of the basic supplies for a couple of months, and just pulled the trigger today on the rest. Now I just have to make enough clean space in my tiny kitchen to actually use them. My girlfriend's parents are in town and her dad has been brewing for a couple of years. We really nerded out about it today and had a fun trip to the local brewing supplies store. Science with delicious boozy results? count me in!


That's awesome man. The first few batches are a learning process but once it comes together its very rewarding. Read up on the do's and don'ts of the process and keep things simple for your first few brews. Going with reputable recipes until you have the process down will help you get some good drinking brews until your ready to brew more complicated beers or come up with your own. If you have any questions about anything feel free to ask!!


----------



## cutpaperglue

Thanks for the words of encouragement, @HIM ! I'm definitely going to KISS as far as the first few batches go. I picked up a Brewer's Best "English Brown Ale" recipe kit to start out. The sheer variety of possible ingredients is staggering, so I figured I'd let a pro take care of that end of things. For now I want to focus on getting the procedural element nailed down.

Just like cigars, I can see how this easily becomes a slippery slope. At least it leaves you with more than ashes and memories at the end, not to mention sharing with friends (since I know many more beer drinkers than I do cigar smokers).


----------



## HIM

I think youve got the right approach putting the process first. Its more important than any recipe when it comes to making great beer. Kits are a good way to get started just be ready to stray a bit from their "directions." Most of the recipes are solid but I think most kits try to get you to move the beer along too fast and to use a secondary when you really don't need to. Whenever you brew just let that baby ride in the primary fermenter for ~3 weeks then bottle it up. Save secondary fermenters for adding fruit, wood aging, dry hopping, or for use as another primary so you can brew more beer!!

Check out homebrewtalk.com its a free homebrew forum with just about every bit of info you can think of. They also have a recipe section with tons of award winning recipes. Most of which have extract versions posted. Nothing wrong with kits but you shouldn't strictly limit yourself to them when you can order the ingredients for any recipe you want yourself.

Brewing can be a very slippery slope but you can also get by with minimal investment. For years my set up was pretty low cost but was all I needed to make good beer. Made my own mash tun from a Coleman cooler($60), made my own 1/2" copper immersion chiller($50), bought a bigger stainless steel boil kettle than the turkey fryer came with($89). Count another ~$100 for fermenters, racking cane, etc and everything cost me under $350 to get started. On the other hand its easy to put $1000+ into your set up if you want to have all the bells and whistles.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Wow that site is great. I just spent a hour and a half reading and didn't even get to recipes. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HIM

cutpaperglue said:


> Wow that site is great. I just spent a hour and a half reading and didn't even get to recipes. Thanks for the heads up.


No problem. There's a handful of us here on Puff that are also on HBT. That place has really helped the quality of my beer more than I can describe.


----------



## cutpaperglue

So I went ahead and did my first brew last night! All things considered it went quite smoothly. Not too much mess spilled on floor, even. I checked the fermenter an hour ago and was very happy to see signs of life. I think waiting three weeks may turn out to be the hardest part...


----------



## JRM03

Waiting is hard but once you get a rotation started you soon forget about them and enjoy the fruits of your labor. What was your choice of brew? I'll be doing my first all grain here when the weather turns. 
Cole, you ignored me Brother!!! Recommendation on my first AG? How do you go about adjusting your mash pH? I have a pH pen, and a good thermometer for mashing. I'll be using my own RO water, and no, I haven't gotten a water test done.


----------



## cutpaperglue

I did a partial from a kit-- Brewer's Best "English Brown Ale." I don't have the vessels yet to establish a pipeline, but another fermenter is next on the list of things to get.


----------



## HIM

JRM03 said:


> Waiting is hard but once you get a rotation started you soon forget about them and enjoy the fruits of your labor. What was your choice of brew? I'll be doing my first all grain here when the weather turns.
> Cole, you ignored me Brother!!! Recommendation on my first AG? How do you go about adjusting your mash pH? I have a pH pen, and a good thermometer for mashing. I'll be using my own RO water, and no, I haven't gotten a water test done.


Sorry about that!! I'd probably go with a straight forward beer like an ESB, APA, IPA, or amber ale. I'd also keep the grist to barley to get a feel for the process since wheat/rye/oats can make for a tricker mash/sparge. Not mandatory by any means but its easier than adding in a potential hurdle for your first AG batch.
I've brewed with a buddy using a ph meter but I myself normally don't use one. Adjusting the ph of your mash will depend on a number of factors like how much dark malts your using, the levels of salts in your water(though your using RO), if you use acid malt. 
Adding calcium to the mash will lower the pH while baking soda will raise mash pH. I would use the info in this link...A Brewing Water Chemistry Primer - Home Brew Forums as a baseline for your water. Since your using RO water it will fall right in line with the recommended additions based on what style your brewing. The additions are per 5gal of brew water so its good to treat all the water you'll use for that brewday at once, not just 5gal at a time.
After you've made those baseline additions go about your brewday as usual. 5 mins after mash in take a pH reading. Your pretty much shooting for somewhere in the 5.2-5.6 range. If your too high then add 1/4 tsp of gypsum to the mash and mix it in well. If your too low same just with baking soda. Take another reading in a few minutes and see where your at. A little goes a long way with these salts so less is more because once you've added too much there's no going back. 
Its worth using a water chemistry calculator to keep track of the additions and what ppm everything in your water is being changed to. Beersmith has one built in though theres other free programs online you can also use. Obviously you wouldn't want to add a ton of gypsum to your water if your brewing a kolsch or a cream ale though it would be more welcome in an IPA so what style your brewing has a lot to do with what you want in your water.
Having said all this, sorry for the long post lol, the baseline additions mentioned in the link I posted should put you right about where you want to be. I'd stick with those for now and once you get used to the switch to AG then I'd dig deeper into adjusting your mash pH. And remember.... less is more dont add too much!!!


----------



## HIM

cutpaperglue said:


> I did a partial from a kit-- Brewer's Best "English Brown Ale." I don't have the vessels yet to establish a pipeline, but another fermenter is next on the list of things to get.


Do you only have one fermenter? A bucket and a carboy? Give us some more info on your set up and we might be able to help your pipeline.


----------



## cutpaperglue

HIM said:


> Do you only have one fermenter? A bucket and a carboy? Give us some more info on your set up and we might be able to help your pipeline.


I have a bucket and a weird soft plastic bag/bottle thing that I think is supposed to be for secondary but I'm not using and frankly don't trust it. It looks like the containers that fountain soda syrups come in, a cubic bag with a screw top. Then I have another smaller (5 gallons) bucket with a spigot for bottling.

Saw the glass carboys at the LHBS and drooled. They just look so... proper.


----------



## baust55

I NEED TO GET BACK TO Brewing !

A friend gave me a gift subscription BREW YOUR OEN Mag got the first issue yesterday .

home brewers check out Skotrat.com/Brewrats.org - Skotrat.com/Brewrats.org lots of good info check out the RAT CHAT like a virtual PUB some good brewers on there ,


----------



## HIM

cutpaperglue said:


> I have a bucket and a weird soft plastic bag/bottle thing that I think is supposed to be for secondary but I'm not using and frankly don't trust it. It looks like the containers that fountain soda syrups come in, a cubic bag with a screw top. Then I have another smaller (5 gallons) bucket with a spigot for bottling.
> 
> Saw the glass carboys at the LHBS and drooled. They just look so... proper.


Can you post a pic of it? From the sounds of it you might have a Better Bottle fermenter, though the "bag" part throws me off. They are made of food grade PET plastic and are safe to use . I just got a 3gal in the mail today myself. I wouldn't use your bottling bucket as a fermenter but if you do indeed have a Better Bottle then I'd use that as another primary fermenter. Using a secondary isn't really necessary for most beers. Some people like to secondary all their beers but just know that's your choice as a brewer and is purely optional in most cases.


----------



## cutpaperglue

I looked up Better Bottles, and it doesn't look like one of those. It's soft plastic, says LDPE on it (and has no branding at all). I wasn't planning to use the bottling bucket for fermenting either, since I wouldn't want it tied up come time to bottle to current batch (also lack of headspace blah blah). I am planning to go with your recommendation and skip doing a secondary-- seems like a waste of time and effort unless you know the beer you're brewing would benefit from it.

anyway, this is the weird soft container:


----------



## JRM03

Thanks for the great response Cole. As soon as the weather breaks I will try Brewmasters Warehouse one more time since they apparently are getting things straightened around. I'm really looking forward to trying AG. Approximately how much total water do you go through on a 5G batch AG brewday? I only have an RO/DI drum for my saltwater aquarium, so I will need to fill jugs. 
Thanks again man.


----------



## HIM

@cutpaperglue I don't what the hell that thing is I wouldn't use it lol.

Josh - I use ~10gal water for a 6 gal batch. This is accounting for grain absorption, boil off, and trub loss in the kettle to give me 6 gal into the fermenter. I generally use Beersmith to calculate my water volumes and that's what it gives me.


----------



## Erectus

I have been brewing for over 30 years. If you have a question just ask. Most fermentation takes only a few days, not weeks. I prefer using dry malt for 6 gallon batches, much easier then using whole barley.


----------



## Corvus

I've been brewing for a few years now. No idea how many batches I've made but the house brew I make is a definite keeper, it's a modified Kolsch. If I had my notes on hand I'd post the recipe because it's worth sharing. I'll have to get that up sooner or later. Nothing beats the taste of fresh beer made at home!


----------



## HIM

Nice to see some more homebrewers around here!! Finishing up brewday on an ESB. Made a few tweaks to the grain bill and bumped up the IBU a little more from when I last brewed it. Also going with the Yorkshire yeast Derek recommended this time. Heres what I brewed up....

Batch Size - 6
OG - 1.055
IBU - 37
SRM - 14.2
Fermentation - 2 weeks @ 62-64f
Yeast - Yorkshire Ale, 2L starter


Grain Bill - single infusion mash, 60 minutes @ 155f


6# Maris Otter - 48%
4.5# Munich - 36%
1.25# Crystal 80 - 10%
.5# Victory - 4%
.25# Acid Malt - 2%


Boil - 60 minutes

1oz Cascade FWH 
1oz Willamette FWH
Irish Moss @ 15min


----------



## KS-Derek

HIM said:


> Nice to see some more homebrewers around here!! Finishing up brewday on an ESB. Made a few tweaks to the grain bill and bumped up the IBU a little more from when I last brewed it. Also going with the Yorkshire yeast Derek recommended this time. Heres what I brewed up....
> 
> Batch Size - 6
> OG - 1.055
> IBU - 37
> SRM - 14.2
> Fermentation - 2 weeks @ 62-64f
> Yeast - Yorkshire Ale, 2L starter
> 
> Grain Bill - single infusion mash, 60 minutes @ 155f
> 
> 6# Maris Otter - 48%
> 4.5# Munich - 36%
> 1.25# Crystal 80 - 10%
> .5# Victory - 4%
> .25# Acid Malt - 2%
> 
> Boil - 60 minutes
> 
> 1oz Cascade FWH
> 1oz Willamette FWH
> Irish Moss @ 15min


Never tried my Yorkshire with an ESB, let me know how it turns out!


----------



## mi000ke

Going for round two this week. Taking my original stout recipe and modifying it per Cole's suggestions to mellow it out a bit and we'll see what happens. Meanwhile, after a few weeks in the bottle my first batch is really coming around. Very tasty, and almost a clone of Wolavar's Oatmeal stout in terms of flavor. Here is the new grain bill:

Liquid Malt Extract - Light 69.6%
Roasted Barley 10.4%
Liquid Malt Extract - Dark 7.0%
Caramel / Crystal 60L 6.2%
Caramel / Crystal 150L 3.3%
Chocolate Malt 3.5%

One question. Cole, you had suggested adding 5-15% flaked oats. What would that take the place of? Thanks!


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> Never tried my Yorkshire with an ESB, let me know how it turns out!


Yea I was browsing recipes and IIRC one if the ESBs that won gold at the NHC used Yorkshire. So I figured I'd try it out myself for my ESB and for my next stout based on your recommendation. The ester profile of this stuff is awesome!!! You could have warned me about how crazy the krausen gets though lol. Next time I use it I'm setting up a blowoff for top cropping.


----------



## HIM

mi000ke said:


> Going for round two this week. Taking my original stout recipe and modifying it per Cole's suggestions to mellow it out a bit and we'll see what happens. Meanwhile, after a few weeks in the bottle my first batch is really coming around. Very tasty, and almost a clone of Wolavar's Oatmeal stout in terms of flavor. Here is the new grain bill:
> 
> Liquid Malt Extract - Light 69.6%
> Roasted Barley 10.4%
> Liquid Malt Extract - Dark 7.0%
> Caramel / Crystal 60L 6.2%
> Caramel / Crystal 150L 3.3%
> Chocolate Malt 3.5%
> 
> One question. Cole, you had suggested adding 5-15% flaked oats. What would that take the place of? Thanks!


I'd cut back on the roast barley a to keep your dark roasted grains closer to a total of 10% of the grain bill, right now you've got over 17% which is a lot of dark malts. Pull ~5% off of that and replace it with flaked oats and you've got a pretty solid looking grain bill IMO. Also keep in mind that dark extract has some dark malts already in it too. You could leave that as is or sub it for a lighter extract. I'd probably use Munich instead but I'm a total Munich whore lately lol.


----------



## mi000ke

HIM said:


> I'd cut back on the roast barley a to keep your dark roasted grains closer to a total of 10% of the grain bill, right now you've got over 17% which is a lot of dark malts. Pull ~5% off of that and replace it with flaked oats and you've got a pretty solid looking grain bill IMO. Also keep in mind that dark extract has some dark malts already in it too. You could leave that as is or sub it for a lighter extract. I'd probably use Munich instead but I'm a total Munich whore lately lol.


Thanks!


----------



## Erectus

I assume the Yorkshire is a dry packages yeast. I have had excellent luck with British yeasts, they seem to be fool proof. I keep them refrigerated until use. With good sanitation you should be fine. E


----------



## HIM

Erectus said:


> I assume the Yorkshire is a dry packages yeast. I have had excellent luck with British yeasts, they seem to be fool proof. I keep them refrigerated until use. With good sanitation you should be fine. E


Its a liquid strain from Wyeast. Not really worried about the sanitation I just wasnt expecting it to krausen up like a German strain. Next batch I use it I'm rigging up the carboy cap to some distilled water to semi top crop the yeast. This stuff is perfect for it.


----------



## mi000ke

for my second batch I was planning to use my original recipe modified by Cole's suggestions (see #688 ). However, the BOP shop I am going to has the following recipe for an oatmeal stout. What do you think?

Dry Malt Extract - Amber 63.0%
Flaked Oats 11.5%
American - Caramel / Crystal 80L 5.8%
American - Roasted Barley 5.8%
American - Chocolate	5.8%
American - Pale 2-Row	3.9%
American - Black Malt	3.9%


----------



## HIM

Looks pretty solid. If your recipe shopping you can see all the NHC Gold Winning recipes on the AHA website. You can always use one if those if you want and I'd imagine their all great. Taking gold at the NHC won't happen with mediocre beer lol.


----------



## mi000ke

HIM said:


> Looks pretty solid. If your recipe shopping you can see all the NHC Gold Winning recipes on the AHA website. You can always use one if those if you want and I'd imagine their all great. Taking gold at the NHC won't happen with mediocre beer lol.


Thanks for the heads up. This brewing thing could become as addictive as cigars.


----------



## HIM

mi000ke said:


> Thanks for the heads up. This brewing thing could become as addictive as cigars.


Yea once you get bitten by the bug it can really get out of hand quick lol. And cigars are relatively cheap compared to the money you can spend brewing and all that comes with it. Ive recently upgraded my set up since I moved into a different house and wanted to make it better suited to what I had. Plus I had more room for new gadgets lol. New submersible pump to use my pool water as a reservoir for my IC, building a keezer, nice thermoworks thermometer with 18inch cyramic temp probes, keggle for mashtun, oxygen wand, new silicone tubing, and most recently a beer gun.
While some stuff I got for free like the keggle and others on sale, $250 off the chest freezer, I haven't been buying cigars lately. I'm well stocked on smokes but won't be buying for a bit.

Brewed up a batch of my Queen Ann's Revenge IPA this weekend using Conan yeast and the smell coming out of my fermenter is intoxicating. Tons of citrus, peach, and mango. Mmmm


----------



## KS-Derek

It's starting to get nice here in Kansas so I decided to redo the brewery :beerchug:

New toys:
10 Gallon Igloo Mash Tun with high quality false bottom (replaces a homemade MLT that I made using a Coleman extreme cooler and PVC pipe)
10 Gallon Igloo HLT (never bothered with one before since I couldn't fly sparge on my old setup)
Nice Sparge Arm (never used one before but always wanted to try it)
20 Gallon Kettle with valve and thermometer (bye bye Keggle!)
King Kooker Brew Stand (dual burners, 2-tiered, portable)
Massive Chest Freezer (new fermentation chamber, already have my temperature controller installed and it's sitting happily at 60F)
O2 aeration kit (uses those disposable O2 bottles, replaces a fish pump setup I was using)

Trying it all out this Sunday, wish me luck!


----------



## HIM

That's awesome man those are some damn good upgrades!! Which O2 setup did you get? I have the oxygen wand from Williams brew that hooks up to the disposable tanks and I'm really happy with it. Hooks up to co2 tanks too which is cool. Good luck on the brewday and have fun with your new toys!


----------



## piperdown

HIM said:


> Yea once you get bitten by the bug it can really get out of hand quick lol. And cigars are relatively cheap compared to the money you can spend brewing and all that comes with it. Ive recently upgraded my set up since I moved into a different house and wanted to make it better suited to what I had. Plus I had more room for new gadgets lol. New submersible pump to use my pool water as a reservoir for my IC, building a keezer, nice thermoworks thermometer with 18inch cyramic temp probes, keggle for mashtun, oxygen wand, new silicone tubing, and most recently a beer gun.
> While some stuff I got for free like the keggle and others on sale, $250 off the chest freezer, I haven't been buying cigars lately. I'm well stocked on smokes but won't be buying for a bit.
> 
> Brewed up a batch of my Queen Ann's Revenge IPA this weekend using Conan yeast and the smell coming out of my fermenter is intoxicating. Tons of citrus, peach, and mango. Mmmm


Cole, when you use the beer gun or if you already have let me know what you think.
Since I mostly keg, finding a beer gun that works as advertised would be nice.


----------



## HIM

piperdown said:


> Cole, when you use the beer gun or if you already have let me know what you think.
> Since I mostly keg, finding a beer gun that works as advertised would be nice.


Will do Eric. I have two kegs on gas now so hopefully I'll have an answer for you by next week. Did you have a bad experience with some or are you just curious how well they work?


----------



## KS-Derek

HIM said:


> That's awesome man those are some damn good upgrades!! Which O2 setup did you get? I have the oxygen wand from Williams brew that hooks up to the disposable tanks and I'm really happy with it. Hooks up to co2 tanks too which is cool. Good luck on the brewday and have fun with your new toys!


I did Williams too. Cost a bit more but everyone I've talked to that has one loves it.


----------



## piperdown

HIM said:


> Will do Eric. I have two kegs on gas now so hopefully I'll have an answer for you by next week. Did you have a bad experience with some or are you just curious how well they work?


Not so great experience 20 years ago. I don't recall the brand but it had lots of valves that had to be tweaked just right. Lots of foaming. Was too much of a pain in the rear, so from that point on I usually bottled a 12 pack.


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> I did Williams too. Cost a bit more but everyone I've talked to that has one loves it.


I really couldn't be happier with mine. I think you'll really like it and as I mentioned I think it can hook up to a co2 tank too so you can purge fermenters with it. Haven't tried it yet but I will when I dry hop my IPA so we'll see if it works.


----------



## HIM

Will be brewing this up this weekend. Still looking for something my own that really does it for me.

Stout - Version 4.0

Batch Size - 5.5 gal
OG - 1.063
Est FG - 1.020
IBU - 27.6
SRM - 40.4
Yeast - Yorkshire Ale
Fermentation - 17-21 days @ 62-64f, secondary with 4oz cacao nibs, 1 vanilla bean, and 2oz dark toast french oak chips all soaked in Knob Creek until reaching desired flavor.

Grain Bill - single infusion mash @ 155f for 60mins

6.5# Maris Otter(48.15%)
4# Munich(29.63%)
1# Flaked Oats(7.41%)
12oz Black Roast Barley(5.56%)
8oz Chocolate Malt(3.7%)
8oz Crystal 90(3.7%)
4oz Special B(1.85%)

Boil - 60min

2oz East Kent Goldings @ 60min
Yeast Fuel Capsule @ 15min

Water

Ca - 144
Mg - ? whatever ppm is in the yeast fuel
Na - 16
SO4 - 52
Cl - 207
HCO3 - 34


----------



## KS-Derek

I'm brewing this weekend also, making the wife her wheat beer:

La Blue Girl Blueberry Wheat (wife still hasn't figured out the joke with the name) 

Batch Size - 10 gal
OG - 1.049
Est FG - 1.013
IBU - 13 (she HATES hops lol)
SRM - 3.5
Yeast - WYeast 1010 - American Wheat
Fermentation - 17-21 days @ 62-64f, then 2 weeks in the secondary with one bottle of blueberry extract for brewers


Grain Bill - single infusion mash @ 155f for 80mins then Fly Sparge at 168F for an hour-ish

8# - 2 Row
7.5# - German Wheat Malt
1# - Flaked Wheat
1# - Rice Hulls
1# - Flaked Oats
.5# - DME if needed (to get it to 4.7% so it's a legal Witbier) 


Boil - 90min


1oz Cluster @ 60 mins
Yeast Fuel Capsule @ 15 mins
Irish Moss @ 5 mins


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> I'm brewing this weekend also, making the wife her wheat beer:
> 
> La Blue Girl Blueberry Wheat (wife still hasn't figured out the joke with the name)
> 
> Batch Size - 10 gal
> OG - 1.049
> Est FG - 1.013
> IBU - 13 (she HATES hops lol)
> SRM - 3.5
> Yeast - WYeast 1010 - American Wheat
> Fermentation - 17-21 days @ 62-64f, then 2 weeks in the secondary with one bottle of blueberry extract for brewers
> 
> Grain Bill - single infusion mash @ 155f for 80mins then Fly Sparge at 168F for an hour-ish
> 
> 8# - 2 Row
> 7.5# - German Wheat Malt
> 1# - Flaked Wheat
> 1# - Rice Hulls
> 1# - Flaked Oats
> .5# - DME if needed (to get it to 4.7% so it's a legal Witbier)
> 
> Boil - 90min
> 
> 1oz Cluster @ 60 mins
> Yeast Fuel Capsule @ 15 mins
> Irish Moss @ 5 mins


lol I was one of the guys on HBT that said to go with US05 or Notty and just keep it cool. Im interested to hear what yeast you settled with. Good luck on brewday!


----------



## KS-Derek

HIM said:


> lol I was one of the guys on HBT that said to go with US05 or Notty and just keep it cool. Im interested to hear what yeast you settled with. Good luck on brewday!


I have WY3333 on the strir plate right now


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> I have WY3333 on the strir plate right now


I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on it. Seems to have the reputation of being pretty clean and floccing well. May be a good choice for the blueberry wheat I'm doing for the 4th of July. Red and white wheat, marris otter, liberty hops, blueberries. Just settling on what yeast to use.


----------



## KS-Derek

Well everything went fairly smoothly. Using new equipment is always fun. I mashed in with 6 gallons and then sparged with 8 gallons. At the end of my initial 80 minute mash the cooler was still at 153F so I only lost 1 degree over 80 minutes.. not bad. After a 90 minute boil I was at exactly 10 gallons so I hit that nail on the head pretty accurately. 

I was supposed to finish with a 1.049 gravity but hit 1.051 instead so it looks as if my efficiency with this new setup is pretty good. I ended up not using any DME.

Only troubles I had was my drill will not work on my new mill as is, I need to flatten part of the rod coming out of it so the drill has something to grab a hold of. I ended up just using the handle and crushing the grains by hand (not fun btw). I think I have my mill set a little too tight, I had a stuck valve when I tried to empty the mash, it was easily fixed with a long temp prope I had on hand.

I did a 1 liter starter and it's happily bubbling away in a 60F fermentation chamber right now.


----------



## HIM

Sounds like an awesome brewday and a hell of a smooth sail for the first time on new equipment. I used to have a hand crank mill when I started. I probably didnt have to mill as much grain as you did for a 10 gal batch but I feel your pain lol.

Do you condition your malt or is your mill a 3 roller? If its a 3 roller you don't have to but if it isn't then conditioning your malt before you mill it will keep the husk better intact while letting you tighten down the mill more. Helps the grain bed filter better and boosts efficiency.


----------



## KS-Derek

HIM said:


> Sounds like an awesome brewday and a hell of a smooth sail for the first time on new equipment. I used to have a hand crank mill when I started. I probably didnt have to mill as much grain as you did for a 10 gal batch but I feel your pain lol.
> 
> Do you condition your malt or is your mill a 3 roller? If its a 3 roller you don't have to but if it isn't then conditioning your malt before you mill it will keep the husk better intact while letting you tighten down the mill more. Helps the grain bed filter better and boosts efficiency.


I haven't tried conditioning yet, I just got the mill, before I just ordered everything pre-crushed. Next batch I'll probably try to condition the grains and see if things go better.


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> I haven't tried conditioning yet, I just got the mill, before I just ordered everything pre-crushed. Next batch I'll probably try to condition the grains and see if things go better.


Its pretty easy and should help. It can't hurt that's for sure. Great right up on HBT from Kaiser about it...http://www.homebrewtalk.com/wiki/index.php/Malt_Conditioning

Great pics in this thread of the difference in crush.... Malt Conditioning... WOW it rocks! - Home Brew Forums


----------



## ezlevor

Well, we finally bottled up the tripel. It went pretty smoothly, and it tasted great! Lots of work and time put into this one so I'm glad to see it seems to have turned out. 

I also was told what I wanted to hear. They put me in charge of what to brew next. Naturally I'm trying to pick something that would be good for the summer... I'm thinking something that's hop forward but not necessarily an IPA. I don't know too much about the different types of hops so this may be a good chance to explore some of the ones that bring lots of citrus/grapefruit flavors to the table.


----------



## HIM

Sounds like your after an APA or an American Amber. Hoppy but not as hoppy as an IPA with more malt balance. Maybe even an American Brown ale.


----------



## KS-Derek

ezlevor said:


> Well, we finally bottled up the tripel. It went pretty smoothly, and it tasted great! Lots of work and time put into this one so I'm glad to see it seems to have turned out.
> 
> I also was told what I wanted to hear. They put me in charge of what to brew next. Naturally I'm trying to pick something that would be good for the summer... I'm thinking something that's hop forward but not necessarily an IPA. I don't know too much about the different types of hops so this may be a good chance to explore some of the ones that bring lots of citrus/grapefruit flavors to the table.


It's already April, if you are going for a summer beer go for something that doesn't need to condition long and tastes pretty good young. APA's and IPA's both fit that bill. Hop oils are best when young.

I think I'm good on summer beers, have about 25 gallons of various summer type beers that will be ready soon. I'm actually getting ready to start my Oktoberfest for September lol.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Just shoved a 12'er of my first batch in the fridge. It's been in bottles two weeks now, so I figure it's ready to start drinking some of it. Earlier tastes were inconclusive and definitely keeping in mind that warm and not-carbed-yet wouldn't really give me much of an idea of what's up. If I have time tonight I'm hoping to do brew number two-- a cream ale.


----------



## HIM

cutpaperglue said:


> Just shoved a 12'er of my first batch in the fridge. It's been in bottles two weeks now, so I figure it's ready to start drinking some of it. Earlier tastes were inconclusive and definitely keeping in mind that warm and not-carbed-yet wouldn't really give me much of an idea of what's up. If I have time tonight I'm hoping to do brew number two-- a cream ale.


Its amazing what a little time can do for a beer. If its still a bit rough give it another week or two and revisit.


----------



## cutpaperglue

It's definitely still a bit rough, but not so much that it stopped me from drinking three of em. Now if only this damn wort would cool down faster it would save me from a fourth. :new_all_coholic:

Been reading about building counterflow chillers, and it's got me thinking ideas my wallet don't like. That and the restaurant supply place with the giant pots...


----------



## ezlevor

Do you guys prefer pellet or leaf hops for dry hopping? We've only used pellets so far, but since I want the best hop flavor to come through I'm leaning to using leaf hops for the dry hopping portion. I'm basically leaning towards a zombie dust clone recipe since I want to use citra hops, and I'm not experienced enough to formulate my own recipe.


----------



## HIM

cutpaperglue said:


> It's definitely still a bit rough, but not so much that it stopped me from drinking three of em. Now if only this damn wort would cool down faster it would save me from a fourth. :new_all_coholic:
> 
> Been reading about building counterflow chillers, and it's got me thinking ideas my wallet don't like. That and the restaurant supply place with the giant pots...


FWIW home depot sells SS 44 qt pots for about $90. I may be slightly off on the size but I know 40+ qts. A good counterflow might not but a cheap investment but its a good one thats sure to last.



ezlevor said:


> Do you guys prefer pellet or leaf hops for dry hopping? We've only used pellets so far, but since I want the best hop flavor to come through I'm leaning to using leaf hops for the dry hopping portion. I'm basically leaning towards a zombie dust clone recipe since I want to use citra hops, and I'm not experienced enough to formulate my own recipe.


Pellets are more potent IMO. I'd recommend some type of hop sack for them to make sure you leave them behind in the carboy where with cones I don't think it makes much of a difference. Though without a weighted hop sack(using something like a marble to make it sink) the cones will float and all of them won't sink into the beer. Pellets are also a lot easier to add and remove from a carboy than cones are.

As for using Citra... not sure what hops Zombie Dust uses but Citra pairs really well with pretty much any "C" hop variety, Amarillo, Simcoe, Mosaic, Calypso. You can sub Amarillo for another hop but something like this would give you a good drinking IPA....

Batch Size - 5gal
OG - 1.066
IBU - 64

11# 2row
1.5# Crystal 40

.5oz Citra @ 20min
1oz Amarillo @ 15min
1oz Citra @ 10min
1oz Amarillo @ 10min
1.5 oz Citra @ 5min

Dry Hop - 2oz of each


----------



## ezlevor

The ZD recipes I've found were just Citra. I'll read up on some of the hop varieties that you mentioned and take your recipe into consideration. We're still doing extracts... here was the extract recipe I found.


1 lb American - Munich - Light 10L 33 10 11.8% 
0.5 lb German - CaraFoam 37 1.8 5.9% 
0.5 lb American - Caramel / Crystal 60L 34 60 5.9% 
0.5 lb German - Melanoidin 

Plus 6 pounds of DME - extra light.

Here's the hop additions:
1 oz Citra Pellet 11 First Wort 
1 oz Citra Pellet 11 Boil 15 min 
1 oz Citra Pellet 11 Boil 10 min 
1 oz Citra Pellet 11 Boil 5 min 
1 oz Citra Pellet 11 Boil 1 min 
3 oz Citra Pellet 11 Dry Hop 7 days 


Maybe I'll keep the grains in this recipe and sub out some citra for another variety.


----------



## HIM

Not a bad recipe at all. Looks like a nice hoppy and malty beer. Going Citra only will definitely make you familiar with the hop and give you a tasty beer. But knowing it pairs well with other varieties ain't a bad thing to remember. 
I've never had the beer so I don't know what its like but that recipe will make for a malty(and hoppy) beer. I love munich and the melanoiden malt will give you a rich sweet maltiness. Munich is actually the most melanoiden rich base malt IIRC. Anyhow... nothing wrong with that but figured I'd mention it.


----------



## ezlevor

I've had it once, and it was fantastic. So much grapefruit and citrus hoppy aroma. Exactly what I would want to drink on a hot summer day. Unfortunately I had it on a cold winter day. Thanks for the advice. I've done quite a bit of reading based on your suggestions.


----------



## HIM

No problem. With the recipe you posted if you make something anywhere in that ballpark should get a pretty tasty brew. Its a hard hop to do wrong by.


----------



## KS-Derek

ezlevor said:


> The ZD recipes I've found were just Citra. I'll read up on some of the hop varieties that you mentioned and take your recipe into consideration. We're still doing extracts... here was the extract recipe I found.
> 
> 1 lb American - Munich - Light 10L 33 10 11.8%
> 0.5 lb German - CaraFoam 37 1.8 5.9%
> 0.5 lb American - Caramel / Crystal 60L 34 60 5.9%
> 0.5 lb German - Melanoidin
> 
> Plus 6 pounds of DME - extra light.
> 
> Here's the hop additions:
> 1 oz Citra Pellet 11 First Wort
> 1 oz Citra Pellet 11 Boil 15 min
> 1 oz Citra Pellet 11 Boil 10 min
> 1 oz Citra Pellet 11 Boil 5 min
> 1 oz Citra Pellet 11 Boil 1 min
> 3 oz Citra Pellet 11 Dry Hop 7 days
> 
> Maybe I'll keep the grains in this recipe and sub out some citra for another variety.


What yeast are you using? I'd pick something that finishes pretty clear with all those hops in there.


----------



## ezlevor

recommended was wyeast 1968 london esb ale.


----------



## HIM

Not sure I'd use an ESB yeast for this kind of beer but you never know I guess. English yeasts usually accentuate the malt character in a beer. Though the Conan yeast used to brew Heady Topper is actually an English strain so it could work out well. I generally use US05 for this type of stuff myself since its clean and attenuates well but that's just me.


----------



## KS-Derek

HIM said:


> Not sure I'd use an ESB yeast for this kind of beer but you never know I guess. English yeasts usually accentuate the malt character in a beer. Though the Conan yeast used to brew Heady Topper is actually an English strain so it could work out well. I generally use US05 for this type of stuff myself since its clean and attenuates well but that's just me.


Might be a good time to try out the new WLP200!

From WL:

"you can expect the malty flavors and aromas of English combined with the ability of California to highlight hops. The true bonus of blending the strains prior to fermentation was discovered in a test at White Labs. The California strain will ferment more sugar than English and that holds true in the blend so your beers will have a higher attenuation (less malt sugar left in beer). Conversely the blend had the same level of flocculation (ability to clump and drop out of solution) as English, natually leaving a clear beer after fermentation. The English yeast cells apparently also help drop the California yeast cells out of solution. The end result is a yeast blend that has the awesome flavors of the two best selling yeast of all time with the attentuation of California and the flocculation of English... The Best of Both Worlds. "


----------



## HIM

Thats pretty cool. Sounds like a good yeast for an Amber or a balanced APA....even better yet an American Barleywine.

Pretty stoked to say I passed the BJCP entrance exam yesterday while smoking a JD Howard :smoke2: Ive got my first level cicerone and provisional judge status, now time to study up for the next level exams.


----------



## KS-Derek

HIM said:


> Pretty stoked to say I passed the BJCP entrance exam yesterday while smoking a JD Howard :smoke2: Ive got my first level cicerone and provisional judge status, now time to study up for the next level exams.


Nice and congrats! Now be prepared to bombarded with judging requests.


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> Nice and congrats! Now be prepared to bombarded with judging requests.


Thanks!! I'm no Master Judge but I'm always willing to help if I can.


----------



## KS-Derek

Anyone doing anything for "Big Brew Day 2014"? I think I'm going to do the imperial stout since I have almost all the grains already, the only thing I would need to pick up are the whole leaf hops. After it's done fermenting I'll bottle the entire batch and leaving setting in my basement until winter


----------



## HIM

KS-Derek said:


> Anyone doing anything for "Big Brew Day 2014"? I think I'm going to do the imperial stout since I have almost all the grains already, the only thing I would need to pick up are the whole leaf hops. After it's done fermenting I'll bottle the entire batch and leaving setting in my basement until winter


Our LHBC is debating on chilling in to do a 200L batch that day. I haven't even looked at the recipes yet though lol. One way or another I'll probably be brewing that day.


----------



## HIM

Brewed up my Atocha Amber this weekend using Conan instead of my usual US05 for this batch..... Love the ester profile of this yeast! This one is going to be great on tap this summer. It feels good to be ahead of my brew schedule this year. Got my Smoked Rye Saison done and my Atocha Amber in the fermenter, now all thats left on the summer schedule is a red wheat and blue beer for the 4th of July. Going to be red and white wheat based with a little light munich, liberty hops, and blueberries in the secondary. Should be tasty!

Also as of yesterday I got my Beer Gun hooked up. Used the set up in the thread below so I can use it on any ball lock keg without needing an extra line or making any modifications..... A better way to hook up a Beer Gun - Imgur


----------



## KS-Derek

Nice, I'm doing a 10 gallon batch of Strawberry Blonde this Saturday for big brew day. I know it's not one of the approved recipes but I need to get it started asap so it will be ready by the 4th of July. I have a bunch of friends coming over to learn how to brew and hopefully catch the brewing bug. I think I'll prep my grains this time and see if I notice a difference.

What would you suggest yeast wise for a blonde ale? I was thinking Wyeast 1099 Whitbread Ale but I'm open to suggestions. Part of the decision may be based on what my LHBS has in stock as I need to get it on the stir plate tonight.


----------



## HIM

That sounds good! I like US05 a lot for stuff like that. Its a work horse and its very clean. It also saves you the hassle of doing a starter while being cheaper than a liquid strain. 

I'm a bit disappointed I won't be able to brew for Big Brew but can't complain. My daughter has softball and then the Doobie Bros are playing a concert that night. I wasn't missing that so I'll probably brew Sunday.


----------



## teamgotoil

@HIM, how did that brew turn out? My batch of Cherry Wheat Ale...not so good!


----------



## HIM

teamgotoil said:


> @HIM, how did that brew turn out? My batch of Cherry Wheat Ale...not so good!


Not sure which brew you mean but my latest was a bourbon chocolate stout I thought was pretty damn good. Scored a 36 at the Hogtown Brewoff with it and it was barely over a month old. Given more age I think its got serious potential... Catch is getting it to last that long lol. I actually just brewed another batch this past Sunday and another Amber on Memorial Day. I went a little overboard with the mineral additions on the last batch of Amber and it tastes like sh!t. Less ones learned though and this batch should be exactly what I was aiming for.


----------



## teamgotoil

Congrats on the Brewoff!


----------



## HIM

Thanks Eddie! Been working on this recipe for a while now and I'm finally really honing in in something I'm happy with. Now to stockpile it so I can see what letting it mature for the better part of a year will do.


----------



## FerkDiggler

YES! Been brewing for a few years now. Started with a kit and within a month had modified 2 stainless kegs for full on All Grain brewing. I built a custom temperature controller for my chest freezer fermenter and am currently working on a PLC driven electric brewing rig that uses water heater elements to quickly get up to boil temps. Drinking a double IPA right now and working up a recipe for a strawberry saison for the girlfriend...


----------



## HIM

FerkDiggler said:


> YES! Been brewing for a few years now. Started with a kit and within a month had modified 2 stainless kegs for full on All Grain brewing. I built a custom temperature controller for my chest freezer fermenter and am currently working on a PLC driven electric brewing rig that uses water heater elements to quickly get up to boil temps. Drinking a double IPA right now and working up a recipe for a strawberry saison for the girlfriend...


Cool stuff man! I would be extremely careful setting up an electric brew rig. As you know water and electricity are a dangerous combo. You generally can't see, smell, or hear electricity making it all the more dangerous. I'd check out the design of the Speidel Braumeister if you haven't already. It's what we use at the brewery and is a really nice one kettle electric set up.

My guess is you'll be running on a 220 outlet to have enough juice so you'll need that available.


----------



## FerkDiggler

Yep, my original design was based on a 50amp 220v system on a fully gfi protected subpanel. I'm a master electrician so it would have been done safely. However, I've decided to sell my place to get out of divorce debt so I'll be sticking with the propane for awhile longer. Still brewing though which is all that matters to me. The speidel certainly kicks butt, super nice rig. One day ill get mine running...planning full touch screen control, too :biggrin1: thanks HIM!


----------



## HIM

FerkDiggler said:


> Yep, my original design was based on a 50amp 220v system on a fully gfi protected subpanel. I'm a master electrician so it would have been done safely. However, I've decided to sell my place to get out of divorce debt so I'll be sticking with the propane for awhile longer. Still brewing though which is all that matters to me. The speidel certainly kicks butt, super nice rig. One day ill get mine running...planning full touch screen control, too :biggrin1: thanks HIM!


That's good to hear.... I've heard people with very little knowledge of electricity talk about plans like this and its seems like a horrible accident waiting to happen. Braumeisters are pretty cool but generally can't be used for big beers unless you add extracts. You can run an entire multi-rest step mash at the touch of a button though which is sweet lol.


----------



## TreySC

What's an average start up cost for a home brewer? It's something I've wanted to do for the longest, but not sure if I could justify another expensive hobby


----------



## FerkDiggler

TreySC said:


> What's an average start up cost for a home brewer? It's something I've wanted to do for the longest, but not sure if I could justify another expensive hobby


Wow, that's a tough question to answer...I got into it for under $100 after buying some used stuff on CL. I spent a bit more after I started brewing all grain but still kept it under about 800 total I'd guess. My kegerator fridge and fermenter chest freezer were free as well as the kegs I brew in. It's like most any other hobby I guess - the more involved you get the more advanced you will want to brew which usually costs more. Check out home brew talk .com there is a wealth of information there that helped me get going (hmmm. kind of like here!)


----------



## TreySC

FerkDiggler said:


> Wow, that's a tough question to answer...I got into it for under $100 after buying some used stuff on CL. I spent a bit more after I started brewing all grain but still kept it under about 800 total I'd guess. My kegerator fridge and fermenter chest freezer were free as well as the kegs I brew in. It's like most any other hobby I guess - the more involved you get the more advanced you will want to brew which usually costs more. Check out home brew talk .com there is a wealth of information there that helped me get going (hmmm. kind of like here!)


Thanks, I've got a friend in my neighborhood that brews maybe I'll see if I can hang out next time he does a batch to check out the process.


----------



## HIM

TreySC said:


> What's an average start up cost for a home brewer? It's something I've wanted to do for the longest, but not sure if I could justify another expensive hobby


As Jeff mentioned a lot of it depends how into it you are. The more basic your set up the cheaper it will be. The more advanced the more expensive. If you start with extract brewing there's less equipment involved(no mash tun needed) and you'll also have shorter brew days. Something like this has everything you need to start extract brewing minus a boil kettle...

Deluxe Brewing Starter Kit : Northern Brewer

Something like this starter kit is something you won't outgrow if you choose to move to all grain brewing. You'll just have to get a mash tun. I made my first mash tun out of a Coleman cooler and used it for years. There's some other things like an immersion chiller that are helpful but not entirely necessary. The good news is most of these things can be made yourself for a good chunk of savings. Homebrewtalk.com is definitely the best source for info on DIY projects and basically anything else brew related. Its a free forum and has pretty much made me the brewer I am today. If you check it out my handle is KeyWestBrewing feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## HIM

TreySC said:


> Thanks, I've got a friend in my neighborhood that brews maybe I'll see if I can hang out next time he does a batch to check out the process.


Keep in mind if he brews all grain(starting with grain as opposed to using malt extracts) the brew day will be a little bit different since he will be running a mash. Other than the steps of mashing and sparging the brew days are pretty much the same. There's some small differences but the main one is extract brewing skips having to run a mash which does limit your control from an ingredient standpoint but does shorten the brewday by a good 2 hours. You can also extract brew on your kitchen stove whereas you pretty much have to do all grain outside.

One option I forgot to mention is the brew in a bag(BIAB) method. It lets you brew all grain without needing a mash tun so you save some money and space. A lot of people like the simplicity and convenience of BIAB while getting the bonus of the control you get all grain brewing.


----------



## TreySC

Can you brew pretty much anything with extracts or are you limited to the types of beers you can brew. I don't think I've met a type of beer I don't like, but I usually lean towards IPA's


----------



## Sprouthog

TreySC said:


> Can you brew pretty much anything with extracts or are you limited to the types of beers you can brew. I don't think I've met a type of beer I don't like, but I usually lean towards IPA's


You name it you can brew it with extract.


----------



## FerkDiggler

TreySC said:


> Can you brew pretty much anything with extracts or are you limited to the types of beers you can brew. I don't think I've met a type of beer I don't like, but I usually lean towards IPA's


If you like IPAs your half way there my friend! Get to brewing! Take HIMs advice he knows what he's talking about. If you're a DIYer like me you'll love brewing. I built my counterflow chiller, mash tun, boil and hot liquor (water) kegs, fermenter temp controller, 2 kegerators, and brew stand by myself. Love that hobby. I'm drinking an ipa similar to Stone's Enjoy By right now that I brewed two months ago. Nothing like tapping a glass of your own brew. We'll, until your buddies tell you that they love your beers... That's even better.


----------



## HIM

IPAs are probably one of the easier beers to extract brew since the grain bill is usually pretty simple. You could get away with using pale malt extract and nothing else or try steeping a little crystal malt to add to the beers body, head retention, and a little more depth in flavor. The nice part about homebrewing is the choice is yours. 

FWIW I think APAs and IPAs are good choices for people just getting into the hobby. They're simple and the fresh hoppy character can hide a lot of small flaws. The main reason I recommend them though is they have a quick turnaround and are great fresh so you can get to drinking em sooner. This gives you something to enjoy while you get your pipeline going.


----------



## HIM

Just mashed in on a Mango Cream Ale. Should be perfect for battling this 90F heat!!


----------



## Bubb

HIM said:


> Just mashed in on a Mango Cream Ale. Should be perfect for battling this 90F heat!!


Pahhha 90degree heat it was 112 at my house today. I think my wiskey barrel stout may be toast.


----------



## HIM

Bubb said:


> Pahhha 90degree heat it was 112 at my house today. I think my wiskey barrel stout may be toast.


Keep in mind the humidity is over 70%. In either case though its damn hot!


----------



## Bubb

HIM said:


> Keep in mind the humidity is over 70%. In either case though its damn hot!


We'll that changes things we are still fairly dry as our monsoon season is yet to start( I dread it's coming). Good to know there are some other home brewers out there in the puff community.


----------



## HIM

Bubb said:


> We'll that changes things we are still fairly dry as our monsoon season is yet to start( I dread it's coming). Good to know there are some other home brewers out there in the puff community.


Lol yea the air almost feels thick enough to cut. Luckily at this point brewing has become so routine I stay inside in the AC for most of the brewday. Somehow it feels like cheating but I'm ok with it.

Our annual Brewfest is about 8 weeks away and were doing 3 different events so the next week or so I'll be brewing my ass off. Cream ale and amber will be ready to keg in a week or two then on to an APA, chocolate stout, and ESB. Somewhere in there I gotta find time for a pumpkin pie cider.


----------



## Bubb

HIM said:


> Lol yea the air almost feels thick enough to cut. Luckily at this point brewing has become so routine I stay inside in the AC for most of the brewday. Somehow it feels like cheating but I'm ok with it.
> 
> Our annual Brewfest is about 8 weeks away and were doing 3 different events so the next week or so I'll be brewing my ass off. Cream ale and amber will be ready to keg in a week or two then on to an APA, chocolate stout, and ESB. Somewhere in there I gotta find time for a pumpkin pie cider.


You know I open my big mouth to fast the monsoon is here. Yesterday the humidity was oh 10-15% I get up this morning 60% some day I will learn.


----------



## mattw

Picture taken on Sunday while brewing a cream stout and enjoying a cigar.


----------



## Bubb

mattw said:


> Picture taken on Sunday while brewing a cream stout and enjoying a cigar.
> 
> View attachment 49753


Yowza my wife allows brewing equipment but nothing like that.:sad:


----------



## mattw

I slowly put together over two years. Not sure my wife understands how much money went into this setup.


----------



## JeepGuy

How do you guys control fermentation temperature? I will be brewing a saison this weekend and want to ferment it as warm as possible. I thought about letting it ferment in our bonus room above the garage because the warm temperature would be perfect but I'm worried about the dip in temperature at night .


----------



## mattw

I use an old refrigerator as my chamber and temperature controller FermWrap Heater with a Ranco Two-Stage Temperature Controller. The Rancho cycles between the refrigerator and the FermWrap to keep the desired temp.


----------



## JeepGuy

mattw said:


> I use an old refrigerator as my chamber and temperature controller FermWrap Heater with a Ranco Two-Stage Temperature Controller. The Rancho cycles between the refrigerator and the FermWrap to keep the desired temp.


I'll probably do a similar setup eventually. Someone told me at my homebrew club meeting last Sunday they use a reptile heater that is 8 or 10 feet long. He said he wraps the carboy a couple times and controls it with a temp controller.


----------



## rodwha

"Yowza my wife allows brewing equipment but nothing like that."

SWMBO is the one who got me involved with home brewing. Granted my gear isn't fancy or high grade there's still quite a bit of money dumped there. 

As we just moved and lost a bedroom (my old beer room) we bought a 7 cu ft chest freezer and temperature controller. I didn't wire it up the way most do though as I wanted mine directly wired. As it's a new GE I'm not concerned with the 1 yr warranty and snipped wires. It'll be nice not to be tied to the fermentations!


----------



## HIM

JeepGuy said:


> How do you guys control fermentation temperature? I will be brewing a saison this weekend and want to ferment it as warm as possible. I thought about letting it ferment in our bonus room above the garage because the warm temperature would be perfect but I'm worried about the dip in temperature at night .


If I'm not too late....What's the temps around there lately and what yeast are you using? Saison yeast likes things a bit warmer, especially to push the esters. Last saison I did I pitched cool and slowly let it ramp up temp on its own.
As for temp control you've got a few options. Setting up a swamp cooler is pretty cheap and easy. I used to use one myself when I first started. Now I have a dedicated closet that stays between 62-65f. 
Otherwise the other option is some sort of fermentation chamber with something like a Johnson temp control unit. People use old fridges, chest freezers, that type of thing to set them up. Very worthy investment if you have the space.


----------



## HIM

Been brewing my arse off lately with Brewfest coming up Labor Day weekend. 5gal ESB, 5gal Bourbon Choc Stout, 5gal APA, 5gal Amber, 5gal Clementine Wheat, 5gal Blueberry Wheat, and 5gal Citra Cream Ale. 

The cream ale recipe will be a new go to for testing hops. Whole batch ran me about $20 and is the perfect lawnmower beer.


----------



## JeepGuy

HIM said:


> If I'm not too late....What's the temps around there lately and what yeast are you using? Saison yeast likes things a bit warmer, especially to push the esters. Last saison I did I pitched cool and slowly let it ramp up temp on its own.
> As for temp control you've got a few options. Setting up a swamp cooler is pretty cheap and easy. I used to use one myself when I first started. Now I have a dedicated closet that stays between 62-65f.
> Otherwise the other option is some sort of fermentation chamber with something like a Johnson temp control unit. People use old fridges, chest freezers, that type of thing to set them up. Very worthy investment if you have the space.


Not too late as I am brewing this Saturday. Temperature has been/will be around 90. I'm planning on using safbrew s-33 because I have a package on hand already.


----------



## HIM

JeepGuy said:


> Not too late as I am brewing this Saturday. Temperature has been/will be around 90. I'm planning on using safbrew s-33 because I have a package on hand already.


Might be just me but I'd be scared to ferment at 90f even for a saison. At least the whole time. Maybe try to get it in the 60s when you pitch then slowly let it ramp up over time. Just seems like your going to get some weird esters going that high from the start. Plus thats right in the wheelhouse for stuff like lactobacillus, not that it wouldn't go with the style. I'd say put together a swamp cooler and a fan if you can. Obviously its not as good as a fermentation chamber but its much cheaper and gets the job done. I used to have to use one for a few years. Plus since your not trying to keep it at 65 the whole time will make it even easier.

Heres the basic rundown with a few pictures here..... Swamp Cooler - Home Brew Forums


----------



## TreySC

HIM said:


> Been brewing my arse off lately with Brewfest coming up Labor Day weekend. 5gal ESB, 5gal Bourbon Choc Stout, 5gal APA, 5gal Amber, 5gal Clementine Wheat, 5gal Blueberry Wheat, and 5gal Citra Cream Ale.
> 
> The cream ale recipe will be a new go to for testing hops. Whole batch ran me about $20 and is the perfect lawnmower beer.


Not a big fan of fruity beers but Clementine wheat sounds interesting. And Bourbon Choc stout sounds amazing!


----------



## HIM

TreySC said:


> Not a big fan of fruity beers but Clementine wheat sounds interesting. And Bourbon Choc stout sounds amazing!


Im not crazy for fruit beers but they can be nice if done right. It was originally supposed to be something like Lost Coast Tangerine Wheat but I couldn't find tangerines so I went with clementine zest instead. It smells pretty awesome!! The bourbon choc stout is also pretty damn good. I need to brew it again and let it sit until December to get even better.


----------



## rodwha

HIM: Mind sharing your ESB recipe?

Maybe I ought to be ashamed, but my favorite is Foster's as I love that biscuity flavor. But I also really enjoy Speckled Hen and of course Fuller's. Alaskan's is very nice, but I don't believe it's true to the British style. Red Hook is good too.

I tried my hand (finally) at brewing one up with a biscuit flavor, but it didn't turn out like I had intended. It's still good and tastes British though I used a good bit of Briess golden light LME (partial mash). A few weeks after ordering my ingredients they began offering Maris Otter LME. I'll be using it next time! I intend to try it again next month as I have S-04 that only has a few months left on the Best Buy date.


----------



## rodwha

This is my latest version (6 gal partial mash/partial boil):

6 lbs Maris Otter LME (FO)
3 lbs Maris Otter
1 lb Victory (I used 1/2 lb Belgian biscuit last time)
1 lb British crystal 50/60
1/2 lb carapils
1/2 lb soft white wheat berries (I occasionally have head retention issues)
2 oz EKG @ 60 mins
1 oz EKG @ 20/10 mins
S-04

1.055/1.014
5.4% ABV
41 IBU's 
10 SRM (I want 12 SRM, but my last, though targeted, came out a bit darker)

Critique?


----------



## TreySC

HIM said:


> Im not crazy for fruit beers but they can be nice if done right. It was originally supposed to be something like Lost Coast Tangerine Wheat but I couldn't find tangerines so I went with clementine zest instead. It smells pretty awesome!! The bourbon choc stout is also pretty damn good. I need to brew it again and let it sit until December to get even better.


So Dec. is when I need to visit, noted. :beerchug: :drinking: I've had the tangerine dreamcicle that was a collab with Terrapin and Green flash. That was pretty good. The only blueberry I've tried that I liked was Sweetwater's


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> HIM: Mind sharing your ESB recipe?
> 
> Maybe I ought to be ashamed, but my favorite is Foster's as I love that biscuity flavor. But I also really enjoy Speckled Hen and of course Fuller's. Alaskan's is very nice, but I don't believe it's true to the British style. Red Hook is good too.
> 
> I tried my hand (finally) at brewing one up with a biscuit flavor, but it didn't turn out like I had intended. It's still good and tastes British though I used a good bit of Briess golden light LME (partial mash). A few weeks after ordering my ingredients they began offering Maris Otter LME. I'll be using it next time! I intend to try it again next month as I have S-04 that only has a few months left on the Best Buy date.


sure it still needs some tweaking but its a good drinking beer with a nice bread malty flavor. Its all-grain though so you'll have to convert it. If you don't know your water profile or know you have soft water then leave out the acid malt. Here it is....

Edicion Regionales Inglaterra

Batch Size - 5.5 gal
OG - 1.053
FG - ~1.014
IBU - 33
SRM - 14.2
Yeast - White Labs Yorkshire Ale
Starter - 1L
Fermentation - 17-21 days @ 65f

Grain Bill - 60min mash @ 154

6# Maris Otter (54.7%)
3# Munich (27.35%)
1.25# Crystal 80 (11.4%)
.5# Victory (4.56%)
3.5oz Acid malt (1.99%)

Boil - 60min

1oz East Kent Goldings FWH
1oz East Kent Goldings @ 15min
Irish Moss @ 15min


----------



## rodwha

Awesome! Thanks!

Converting is no problem.

I'm unfamiliar with Munich. Is that the base grain Munich or other type (it seems there are a few with some being a little darker). What do you think it adds?

Now that I'm moved I'll begin using liquid yeast again, but I haven't figured out what type of yeast I'd be best served by as I wouldn't brew British beers often enough to keep it going to get very specific so I want something that does well making an ESB, barley wine, British IPA, and maybe a brown. I've also been thinking about an Irish and Scottish beer, but I doubt they'd fit quite right with a British yeast, though I haven't really researched it yet.

I'm not exactly sure about my current water profile, but it's likely fairly hard as most TX water seems to be. I've been buying 1 gal of RO water for dark beers and 2 gals if they are lighter and using filtered tap for the remainder. Water is one thing that makes my head hurt! I had looked at my local water report, but it seems as though they are disclosing very little compared to what my old water report looked like. The water tastes fairly good straight out of the tap though. The other tasted like pool water...


----------



## stonecutter2

Just bottled up a batch of some Rye Pale Ale yesterday.

6.6lbs Briess CWB Rye LME (I've done all grain, but this is just easier and I can do it in smaller pots)
8oz Crystal 80
2oz Crystal 60

Hops:
*Amount Variety Type AA Use Added IBU*
0.5 oz Magnum Pellet 15 Boil 60 min 21.88
10 g Cascade Leaf/Whole 7.7 Boil 30 min 5.54
0.5 oz Cascade Pellet 7 Boil 10 min 3.7
0.5 oz Citra Pellet 11 Boil 5 min 3.2
1 oz Cascade Pellet 7 Aroma 0 min 
1 oz Cascade Pellet 7 Dry Hop 7 days 
1 oz Citra Pellet 11 Dry Hop 7 days

The leaf Cascades were leftovers, so could have used pellets there as well.

The sample I tasted from the fermenter was pretty awesome. Can't wait until it carbonates!


----------



## HIM

stonecutter2 said:


> Just bottled up a batch of some Rye Pale Ale yesterday.
> 
> 6.6lbs Briess CWB Rye LME (I've done all grain, but this is just easier and I can do it in smaller pots)
> 8oz Crystal 80
> 2oz Crystal 60
> 
> Hops:
> *Amount Variety Type AA Use Added IBU*
> 0.5 oz Magnum Pellet 15 Boil 60 min 21.88
> 10 g Cascade Leaf/Whole 7.7 Boil 30 min 5.54
> 0.5 oz Cascade Pellet 7 Boil 10 min 3.7
> 0.5 oz Citra Pellet 11 Boil 5 min 3.2
> 1 oz Cascade Pellet 7 Aroma 0 min
> 1 oz Cascade Pellet 7 Dry Hop 7 days
> 1 oz Citra Pellet 11 Dry Hop 7 days
> 
> The leaf Cascades were leftovers, so could have used pellets there as well.
> 
> The sample I tasted from the fermenter was pretty awesome. Can't wait until it carbonates!


Looks good!



rodwha said:


> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> Converting is no problem.
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with Munich. Is that the base grain Munich or other type (it seems there are a few with some being a little darker). What do you think it adds?
> 
> Now that I'm moved I'll begin using liquid yeast again, but I haven't figured out what type of yeast I'd be best served by as I wouldn't brew British beers often enough to keep it going to get very specific so I want something that does well making an ESB, barley wine, British IPA, and maybe a brown. I've also been thinking about an Irish and Scottish beer, but I doubt they'd fit quite right with a British yeast, though I haven't really researched it yet.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure about my current water profile, but it's likely fairly hard as most TX water seems to be. I've been buying 1 gal of RO water for dark beers and 2 gals if they are lighter and using filtered tap for the remainder. Water is one thing that makes my head hurt! I had looked at my local water report, but it seems as though they are disclosing very little compared to what my old water report looked like. The water tastes fairly good straight out of the tap though. The other tasted like pool water...


Regular Munich malt is the stuff you want. Its basically pilsner malt thats kilned a bit longer.. Its very bready and toasty and has a lot of melanoidens in it which gives you that rich malty flavor. Munich 10 or 20 is more of a crystal malt and is different. Base malt Munich is about 7-9 loviblond.
For yeast, I started using Yorkshire after a fellow Puffer(KS-Derek) recommended it and I saw it being used in a NHC gold medal ESB. I use it for my ESB and stout and love the stuff. I think it would be great for all the beers you listed. A trick to get more bang for your buck.... I bought one vial, made a 1L starter and then split that yeast into 2 vials. One went into the fridge and the other I made another starter with to use. Saved the slurry from that batch and split it up to use for the next few batches. When I used it all I went back to the vial of pure culture that I saved in the fridge and repeated the process. By doing it this way I only bought 1 vial but got 6 batches out of it.

If your really interested in having your water tested a lot of homebrewers send samples off to these guys...https://producers.wardlab.com/default.aspx?ReturnUrl=/


----------



## rodwha

I LOVE a rye beer! It's what pushed me into doing partial mashes.

MoreBeer doesn't sell the Briess rye LME. I'm not sure what the ration of barley to rye is, but I like a very strong rye presence. I haven't revised it yet but I had used 1 3/4 lbs of rye for a 5.5 gal batch and wanted more.

I also like to use 2 different crystal malts to create a ore complex blended flavor, though I usually use 20 and either 40 or 60, and much more of it (~15+%).

Any idea what your IBU's are?


----------



## rodwha

I had begun "washing" my yeast, but I found a thread in which the fellow asked why people go through the trouble when they can just make a larger starter and save a portion that has no trub nor any characteristics of the previous beer to be concerned with. And it requires much less.

I had been using WLP-001 for a long time until I began using dry (US-05), and I think I actually prefer the US-05. I've been considering making a cream ale or something and washing it and reusing it. 

I also found WB-06 to be a good wheat yeast as it sure does have awesome attenuation compared to the WLP-320 I had been using. I only got it, though, because WLP-1010 wasn't available. -06 has to be fermented rather cold though as it has Belgian characteristics, and I just don't care for banana in my beer. Nor bubblegum.


----------



## stonecutter2

rodwha said:


> I LOVE a rye beer! It's what pushed me into doing partial mashes.
> 
> MoreBeer doesn't sell the Briess rye LME. I'm not sure what the ration of barley to rye is, but I like a very strong rye presence. I haven't revised it yet but I had used 1 3/4 lbs of rye for a 5.5 gal batch and wanted more.
> 
> I also like to use 2 different crystal malts to create a ore complex blended flavor, though I usually use 20 and either 40 or 60, and much more of it (~15+%).
> 
> Any idea what your IBU's are?


I came up with like 34 IBUs. Nothing too crazy, just an easy drinking session rye pale ale. Should be like 4.5% ABV too.


----------



## rodwha

34 IBU's, especially in a lower ABV beer, is a good amount ( it seems more pronounced in lower ABV beers)! I love my hops too.


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> I had begun "washing" my yeast, but I found a thread in which the fellow asked why people go through the trouble when they can just make a larger starter and save a portion that has no trub nor any characteristics of the previous beer to be concerned with. And it requires much less.
> 
> I had been using WLP-001 for a long time until I began using dry (US-05), and I think I actually prefer the US-05. I've been considering making a cream ale or something and washing it and reusing it.
> 
> I also found WB-06 to be a good wheat yeast as it sure does have awesome attenuation compared to the WLP-320 I had been using. I only got it, though, because WLP-1010 wasn't available. -06 has to be fermented rather cold though as it has Belgian characteristics, and I just don't care for banana in my beer. Nor bubblegum.


Thats somewhat what I do but I only do it once then split up the slurry from cakes for following batches. I don't wash anymore I just split the slurry into 3-4 jars and make a starter with a jar before using it on the next batch. By the time you've decanted the starter theres no chance of any character carrying over from batch to batch.

US05 is my go to yeast for most beers. Clean profile, cheap, and a real workhorse. Just used it for a Clementine Wheat and an APA actually. Never used their wheat yeast though. Sounds like it may be decent for a here. I also use a lot of Nottingham. Its a lot like US05 if you ferment cool but it floccs out like a rock.


----------



## baust55

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I my names Austin I belong to an online home brewers club we have a chat that's for real time conversations about beer and any other interest kind of like an online pub . 
we talk about home brewing , BBQ , CARS, motorcycles BOOBS , CIGARS , SPORTS . STOP BUY FOR A BEER AND CHAT 
THERE IS NO no auto update...HA 
once you get signed up log on . type your topic hit the update button and introduce your self . if no ones around stop back .
you will find the chat at Skotrat.com/Brewrats.org - Skotrat.com/Brewrats.org lots brewing info ' also posting direct link http://www.skotrat.com/go/default/chat/brc/#Rat_Anchorto chat sign up.

PLEASE STOP BUYhttp://www.skotrat.com/go/default/chat/brc/#Rat_Anchor

AUSTIN


----------



## rodwha

I noticed that US-05, though supposedly the same as WLP-001, attenuates a little more, but also flocculates much better, and becomes a little more of a hard sediment (I bottle condition). Great in my book!

WB-06, though a Belgian yeast strain, is actually fairly nice, though my use was in a honey wheat, and fermenting on the cold side (low-mid 60's) is supposed to give a more clove-like flavor, which didn't exactly clash, but wasn't exactly best friends either. Not bad, but could be better. 

I used Nottingham (dry) for the first time in a test pale using nothing but leftover Warrior, and it tastes like a Belgium (bubblegum) for some reason. Can't figure out why, though it was nearing it's BB date. Maybe it was stressed? It was fermented in the mid 60's.

I have some T-58 that I intend to use next month with a Belgian strong or some such. Peppery sounds like a good flavor to me.


----------



## rodwha

Signed up. waiting for approval or some such...


----------



## baust55

RODWHA I saw you logged on to rat chat but no post ? there is no auto update . you log on again write a post in the message box hit the "chat update button . what a short while then hit the chat update button again to see any reply's . if none wait short while do again .. no auto update


----------



## rodwha

:beerchug:


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> I noticed that US-05, though supposedly the same as WLP-001, attenuates a little more, but also flocculates much better, and becomes a little more of a hard sediment (I bottle condition). Great in my book!
> 
> WB-06, though a Belgian yeast strain, is actually fairly nice, though my use was in a honey wheat, and fermenting on the cold side (low-mid 60's) is supposed to give a more clove-like flavor, which didn't exactly clash, but wasn't exactly best friends either. Not bad, but could be better.
> 
> I used Nottingham (dry) for the first time in a test pale using nothing but leftover Warrior, and it tastes like a Belgium (bubblegum) for some reason. Can't figure out why, though it was nearing it's BB date. Maybe it was stressed? It was fermented in the mid 60's.
> 
> I have some T-58 that I intend to use next month with a Belgian strong or some such. Peppery sounds like a good flavor to me.


Might have to do with the nutrients in dry yeast packs, really not sure though. Pretty sure they're both the Chico strain though. That's odd your getting bubblegum in the mid 60s with Notty. I ferment at about the same temp and its always very clean. I actually use it for all my ciders.


----------



## rodwha

That pack was quite near the BB date. I'm guessing it might have been stressed or something as I can't seem to come up with a better explanation.


----------



## baust55

hey I am inviting all of you home brewers , beer aficionados to come check out the internet home brewers club THE BREW RATS 
COME JOIN check out the virtual PUB CHAT open every weekend . you can chat about home brewing get great expert advise or just chat about craft beers . cigars , guitars , sports , anything .!
fun place to vent ! the web site is www.skotrat,com 
or go to the chat directly . get signed up a short wait for a password . there is no annoying auto update . sign in make a post in the chat message box wait awhile and hit chat update button to see resposes or conversations in progress you can ajust the chat scroll amount to keep up if conversation fast or slow .below is think to sign up area . ENJOY 
http://www.skotrat.com/go/default/chat/brc/#Rat_Anchor


----------



## DbeatDano

My most recent batch was a chocolate milk stout from a kit. Don't have enough experience yet to start messing around with my own recipes. Turned out pretty well. I soaked some cacao nibs in the secondary and it has a very nice chocolate and coffee flavor. Came out at 7.1% ABV. I'm thinking about trying to do an IPA next. Does anyone know of any sites with good recipes or have any good extract recipes themselves?


----------



## HIM

DbeatDano said:


> My most recent batch was a chocolate milk stout from a kit. Don't have enough experience yet to start messing around with my own recipes. Turned out pretty well. I soaked some cacao nibs in the secondary and it has a very nice chocolate and coffee flavor. Came out at 7.1% ABV. I'm thinking about trying to do an IPA next. Does anyone know of any sites with good recipes or have any good extract recipes themselves?


I highly recommend checking out homebrewtalk.com. Its hands down the best homebrew forum IMO. Tons of recipes for all styles there.

Something like this though should get you a nice IPA....

US05 dry yeast
9.5 lbs pale liquid extract
1 lb crystal 40(if you do steeping grains)

2oz centennial added 15mins from flameout
4oz cascade 10 mins from flameout
2oz centennial 5 mins from flameout
Dry hop with 2oz of cascade and centennial for 5 days.

This recipe is nothing fancy but it'll be a solid IPA. Very hoppy and loaded with citrus and earthy flavor with a smooth easy bitterness.


----------



## DbeatDano

Thanks Cole. I'll brew a batch of that recipe this weekend. I checked out home brew talk and there are a ton of recipes there. Thanks again.


----------



## rodwha

Definitely second HomeBrewTalk!


----------



## HIM

DbeatDano said:


> Thanks Cole. I'll brew a batch of that recipe this weekend. I checked out home brew talk and there are a ton of recipes there. Thanks again.


More than welcome. HBT is a must IMO for any Homebrewer interested in brewing great beer. That recipe is fairly simple and the grain bill is pretty typical for any IPA. The hop schedule is solid but you could easily substitute other varieties and amounts to get totally different beers. As they say... there's more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Hay Cole... Jaybird here from HBT. Nice to see you representing! 

I am new here to Puff but long time member of HBT... I wanted to dredge up this tread because, well whats better than homebrew and cigars? Ok hookers and bourbon but we dont have the hookers here..LOL

Cheers
Jay


----------



## HIM

NorCalJaybird said:


> Hay Cole... Jaybird here from HBT. Nice to see you representing!
> 
> I am new here to Puff but long time member of HBT... I wanted to dredge up this tread because, well whats better than homebrew and cigars? Ok hookers and bourbon but we dont have the hookers here..LOL
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Welcome brother glad to see you made it over to Puff!! I usually keep the thread a bit more active but I've been busy brewing my arse off. With Brewfest finally over I get to brew for myself again. Brewed a hopped up cream ale yesterday and mashing in on another batch in a couple mins with a change of hops.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

HIM said:


> Welcome brother glad to see you made it over to Puff!! I usually keep the thread a bit more active but I've been busy brewing my arse off. With Brewfest finally over I get to brew for myself again. Brewed a hopped up cream ale yesterday and mashing in on another batch in a couple mins with a change of hops.


Damn dude! Brew it up brother! How big of batches are you brewing?

I need to log a brew session very soon or I am gonna go crazy! I am about out of an Allagash Curieux clone I brewed. Serious Props goes out to 1mainbrew (HBT) for the clone! It is AMAZING! I really think this will be my next brew session..

Cheers
Jay


----------



## HIM

NorCalJaybird said:


> Damn dude! Brew it up brother! How big of batches are you brewing?
> 
> I need to log a brew session very soon or I am gonna go crazy! I am about out of an Allagash Curieux clone I brewed. Serious Props goes out to 1mainbrew (HBT) for the clone! It is AMAZING! I really think this will be my next brew session..
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Never let the pipeline go dry lol. I just do 5 gal batches until I get a bigger BK and better burner. I have a few recipes I'd rather brew in 10gal batches but other than those I'm happy with 5gal runs. I'm always tweaking my recipes so the smaller format kind of works better for that too.


----------



## HIM

Just got my Pumpkin Pie cider started today. Also have 10gal of Cream Ale I need to keg up. The holidays will soon be here and the beer will be flowing :beerchug:


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Ohh man! I hear ya there. I hate it when my family asks around the holidays if I have any beer I brewed. I ALWAYS say no.... Uhhhhg and I own a damn home brew store! I am a total failure!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## HIM

NorCalJaybird said:


> Ohh man! I hear ya there. I hate it when my family asks around the holidays if I have any beer I brewed. I ALWAYS say no.... Uhhhhg and I own a damn home brew store! I am a total failure!
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Learn to love it man. Beer moochers are annoying but its nice when your family has an appreciation for your craft. I never get to have a pint with anyone in my family which is a bit disappointing.


----------



## Auburnguy

It is funny. I make a gallon or two of hard cider, and I drink one bottle if I am lucky. However, I love letting people have my stuff just as long as I get my eztop bottle back. It is a fun hobby for me.


----------



## HIM

Auburnguy said:


> It is funny. I make a gallon or two of hard cider, and I drink one bottle if I am lucky. However, I love letting people have my stuff just as long as I get my eztop bottle back. It is a fun hobby for me.


Any reason you don't just grab a carboy or better bottle and do bigger batches? Nothing wrong with small batches Im just curious. The extra 3-4 gal would leave you some to drink :beerchug:


----------



## Auburnguy

HIM said:


> Any reason you don't just grab a carboy or better bottle and do bigger batches? Nothing wrong with small batches Im just curious. The extra 3-4 gal would leave you some to drink :beerchug:


I have a 6 gallon carboy and I will fill it up now that cider is available. I do single gallons during the off season and I normally test stuff out. I plan on doing 6 gallons of Apple wine and 5 gallons of cider. I will have to buy more eztop bottles though. Single gallon batches make it easier as well. I have one racked while other cider is bottled. It seems to be a constant rotation. Not a bad thing.


----------



## rodwha

Yep!

Just got my ingredients to make a jalapeño cream ale, a Belgian wit, and I want to try making two 2.5 gal batches of a lower ABV beer to see if I can have these ready in 31 days (I bottle) for those times when you find out a get together is happening next month. These 2 test beers are on the lighter spectrum (blonde and honey wheat) so I expect good results. When I see these are good I'll try an amber and hoppy pale, and then an IPA, brown and porter/stout. The last 3 I doubt can be quite done in that amount of time (2 weeks ferment/2 weeks conditioning/3 days in the fridge).


----------



## DbeatDano

Made a dry hopped pale ale 6 weeks ago and the first bottle is tasting good. Thank god because I handed out a couple sixers to my friends. Don't usually give out my beer before I try it, but I was visiting so had to forgo that.


----------



## rodwha

I always try mine first. I'd be too afraid of turning people off were it not quite right.


----------



## HIM

If its a recipe Ive brewed before I usually don't worry about trying it first. Theres also been beers I knew were killer from samples I took bottling/kegging.


----------



## rodwha

I like to know it's what I intended and it's properly conditioned. I've not remade a recipe I came up with yet as I'm always looking to make changes/improvements, and I like so many styles that there's always something new to try (I've made 45 beers so far not including kits). I only have one now that I've finalized (honey wheat).


----------



## HIM

Helped brew up an IPA yesterday for national Learn To Homebrew Day. Going to keg up my Pumpkin Pie Cider and cream ale today. Things are right on time for the holidays.


----------



## HIM

Got my Bourbon Chocolate Stout brewed up and at this point almost fermented out. Added an extra 1/2# of oats this time around to get a bit more mouthfeel. I finally get a keg of this stuff to myself!!


----------



## rodwha

"Dry peppered" my jalapeño cream ale today. Can't wait! I used a large tea basket that I found at World Market the other day that I figured would make a great dry hopping container for just $7. I'm guessing it's large enough to hold about 1/2 lb of hop pellets.


----------



## DbeatDano

Just brewed a Belgian wit for christmas. It should be bottled just in time for Christmas. Smelled great with the coriander and orange peel. I'm looking forward to this batch. Next batch I'm doing my first all grain, probably a pale ale. Wish me luck on that.


----------



## HIM

Good stuff man best of luck on a smooth brew day!!! Brewing up ~50 gal of my APA tomorrow Im stoked :beerchug:


----------



## rodwha

50 gals! I would need another room to store that in! As is I have 

I have ~10 cases in my closet, maybe 1.5-2 cases outside in the fridge, and a little more than a 12 pack in the indoor fridge, as well as a 5 gal batch still fermenting and another 5 gal batch waiting on roasted pumpkins.


----------



## rodwha

I'm not getting many responses on HBT so I'll see if anyone here has some insight.

I tried making a black hybrid beer back in March hoping to make a black beer that tasted more like an amber. It turned out more roasty than I anticipated. This is my second go at it, but this time I decided to drop the hybrid bit (pilsner malt) and just do an ale.

This is what I have so far for a 5 gal partial mash/partial boil:

3 lbs ultralight LME (FO)
3.5 lbs 2-row
0.5 lb Midnight Wheat
0.5 lb pale chocolate
0.5 lb carafoam
0.25 lb crystal 60
0.25 lb crystal 90
0.5 oz Mt Hood @ 70 mins
0.75 oz Mt hood @ 21/7 mins
US-05

1.051/1.010
5.3% ABV
27 IBU's
31 SRM

I don't mind a hint of roast, but I'm not looking for a porter. My previous attempt was like a mild porter. Still good though and I greatly cherish a roasty coffeeish stout! I'm hoping the chocolate comes through nicely. I've not used Crisp pale chocolate and don't know how 1/2 lb in 5 gals will behave. 

What do you expect this to taste like?

I'm considering swapping out a pound of 2-row for maybe Munich or some other base malt. Suggestions?

I won't cry if this comes out a little roasty as I certainly love a roasty stout, but I'm really hoping for mostly color with a flavor more like that of an amber with a chocolate note. I'm looking for a black beer that gives the impression but leaves you surprised when you try it. Cascadian Dark ale (BIPA) gave me this idea as some are only black without a perceptible roast to it. 

Any suggestions, comments, insights, experience?


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> I'm not getting many responses on HBT so I'll see if anyone here has some insight.


usually for these kinds of beers you use some sort of dehusked roasted malt, like the midnight wheat you have. That way you get the flavors and color without the bitterness roasted malts have. 8oz of that stuff and 4oz of carafa III should give you a good starting point. I think subbing a # of 2row for a # of Munich is a good idea. It'll give the beer a good malty backbone.


----------



## rodwha

So you'd go with Munich over any other base malt? I've wondered about some of the British malts (only used Maris Otter so far). 

Have you used 1/2 lb of pale chocolate in a 5 gal batch? I'm mostly curious as to whether or not I'll get a chocolate note, or, if like Briess chocolate, I'll get a roasty flavor. I wouldn't mind subtle notes of roast, but would like chocolate to come through.

I'm using 1/2 lb of chocolate in a chocolate brown that will also use cocao nibs, and will have the other half to do something with.


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> So you'd go with Munich over any other base malt? I've wondered about some of the British malts (only used Maris Otter so far).
> 
> Have you used 1/2 lb of pale chocolate in a 5 gal batch? I'm mostly curious as to whether or not I'll get a chocolate note, or, if like Briess chocolate, I'll get a roasty flavor. I wouldn't mind subtle notes of roast, but would like chocolate to come through.
> 
> I'm using 1/2 lb of chocolate in a chocolate brown that will also use cocao nibs, and will have the other half to do something with.


no just a bit of munich to add some malty bready notes. I prefer Thomas Fawcett Maris Otter for everything and don't use 2row anymore but do mix in a bit of munich into most of my beers. pale chocolate is less roasty than regular chocolate but whats generally used is a dehusked malt. You'll get the same flavors without the harsher astringent flavors that come with regular dark roasted malts. Im sure pale chocolate would work it just wouldn't be as smooth as using something like carafa or midnight wheat.
With the amount of midnight wheat you have in there it should come out pretty dark. If you really want to use the pale chocolate I'd start with 4oz and see what you get. Specialty malts tend to be pretty strong and many times less is more flavor wise.


----------



## rodwha

I'm hoping to get a strong chocolate flavor with the chocolate and color with the midnight wheat, though, according to Briess, and something of what I noticed in my first attempt, over 5% will give a slight roasty flavor ("Use in larger quantities for color plus hints of smooth roasted flavor"). I'm thinking I may want just a touch of roast, but still not like a porter.


----------



## HIM

Ive never gotten a strong chocolate flavor just from chocolate malt I needed to use some sort of chocolate. I prefer making a chocolate extract with 4oz of nibs and bourbon. You have to let it soak for a month or so but you'll get a huge smooth chocolate flavor.
I think the midnight wheat alone could be enough to get you where you want or at least close. Once you start adding in the chocolate malt your getting closer to Porter territory. Why not try brewing it with just the midnight wheat and seeing how you like it? You can always brew it again adding small amounts of chocolate malt to see the difference.


----------



## rodwha

I am making a chocolate brown ale using half of the pale chocolate along with cocao nibs ( a pound?). This beer was an attempt to use the leftover grains (I get them by the pound only) in what was initially going to be an amber (hoping for something like Boulevard's Chocolate Ale) but turned into a revision of a dark ale instead.

I would like for chocolate notes to come though if possible, but in essence I think I am now focusing more on an ale version of a schwarzbier. A very easy light roast character which Briess seems to think I can achieve with 8% midnight wheat.

My previous brown used 1/2 lb of Briess chocolate (darker) and got no chocolate at all which is why I'm trying pale this time.


----------



## rodwha

I actually did get a nice chocolate flavor from grains on my very first brown. Fun a recipe online, but the LHBS didn't carry the pale chocolate I wanted and subbed it out for something. I tried to revise it with more chocolate flavor but always got a more roasty taste. I got that portion of my recipe book wet and so I can't make out amounts, but they don't know what they may have given me (I asked much much later). They got different things at different times. I'll never know which is why I decided to do as has been advised for a long time, which is to use cocao nibs instead.


----------



## rodwha

I don't have a grain mill (yet - hopefully I'll find it under the tree) and so I have to attempt to create recipes to use what I intend on ordering.


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> I am making a chocolate brown ale using half of the pale chocolate along with cocao nibs ( a pound?). This beer was an attempt to use the leftover grains (I get them by the pound only) in what was initially going to be an amber (hoping for something like Boulevard's Chocolate Ale) but turned into a revision of a dark ale instead.
> 
> I would like for chocolate notes to come though if possible, but in essence I think I am now focusing more on an ale version of a schwarzbier. A very easy light roast character which Briess seems to think I can achieve with 8% midnight wheat.
> 
> My previous brown used 1/2 lb of Briess chocolate (darker) and got no chocolate at all which is why I'm trying pale this time.





rodwha said:


> I actually did get a nice chocolate flavor from grains on my very first brown. Fun a recipe online, but the LHBS didn't carry the pale chocolate I wanted and subbed it out for something. I tried to revise it with more chocolate flavor but always got a more roasty taste. I got that portion of my recipe book wet and so I can't make out amounts, but they don't know what they may have given me (I asked much much later). They got different things at different times. I'll never know which is why I decided to do as has been advised for a long time, which is to use cocao nibs instead.


I agree with Briess. I don't know what percentage of the grist the midnight wheat is but as I mentioned I think you have a good starting point there.

If you soak em in liquor, 4oz of cocoa nibs will give you a huge chocolate flavor. Add in 1 split and scraped vanilla bean to help the chocolate stand out and you have a very chocolate forward beer. I add the nibs and everything right into the keg but you could definitely do it to taste in the bottling bucket. If you start soaking the nibs now the extract should be strong enough by the time your ready to bottle.


----------



## rodwha

I've read many felt there wasn't much chocolate flavor as is. One fellow put them in his coffee grinder (broken not powdered) and said it made all the difference. Do you find this to be true?

How long do you soak them for? I'm guessing vodka would work well?

I have an 8 oz bag... Guess I'll need to figure up another recipe to use them in (blonde or amber maybe).


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> I've read many felt there wasn't much chocolate flavor as is. One fellow put them in his coffee grinder (broken not powdered) and said it made all the difference. Do you find this to be true?
> 
> How long do you soak them for? I'm guessing vodka would work well?
> 
> I have an 8 oz bag... Guess I'll need to figure up another recipe to use them in (blonde or amber maybe).


the nibs I use are broken into tiny pieces about the size of Nerds candy. I haven't used them any other way since a coarse grind works so well. Vodka is definitely fine though I think bourbon adds more character, particularly vanilla. The longer you can let them soak the better. I always keep a jar or two going so its ready whenever I brew my stout but if you get started now it should be good enough by the time you bottle.


----------



## HIM

This is a jar I've had going for about 2 months now and it smells like chocolate heaven. Once they look like the jar in the top picture they're good to go. The second pic is just the same jar shaken up.


----------



## rodwha

Hmmmm... I do have several different bottles of whiskey/bourbon. Most are rye though. Mmmm, rye!

Is a week about the minimum? 3 weeks much better? Months even better than that?

I need to roast pumpkins for my pumpkin brown, and I won't be ordering the ingredients for these next 2 batches until Friday.


----------



## rodwha

Do you add the nibs in a muslin bag or decant?

And how long do you "dry nib?"


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> Hmmmm... I do have several different bottles of whiskey/bourbon. Most are rye though. Mmmm, rye!
> 
> Is a week about the minimum? 3 weeks much better? Months even better than that?
> 
> I need to roast pumpkins for my pumpkin brown, and I won't be ordering the ingredients for these next 2 batches until Friday.





rodwha said:


> Do you add the nibs in a muslin bag or decant?
> 
> And how long do you "dry nib?"


I don't think you get a worthwhile extract until about 3 weeks and by 2 months I think its about as strong as its going to get. I decant the liquor into the keg and add the nibs to a muslin bag that I tie around the dip post inside my keg. So I "dry nib" as long as it takes to kick the keg but the richness of the chocolate does mellow out over time.

In your case since your bottling I would decant the liquor, saving it of course to add to the bottling bucket, and add the nibs into the fermenter. I don't know if there will be much left for the nibs to impart after soaking in liquor but it can't hurt. If anything you might get a nice subtle character from the spirits. You can skip that part altogether if you'd like though the chocolate extract works pretty damn well.
If you do add the nibs to the fermenter I'd use a muslin bag so they can't make their way to the bottling bucket when you rack the beer over.


----------



## rodwha

I'll follow your advice. I have the scale out now. 

I also have a large tea basket I found at World Market for dry hopping in. It's large enough to hold close to 1/2 lb of pellet hops I think. It worked well for my jalapeño "dry pepper."

I guess the chocolate brown will wait a bit...


----------



## rodwha

Thanks for the guidance!


----------



## HIM

Glad to help!


----------



## rodwha

~24 hrs later and it looks chocolaty in there! 

I made an American version of an old ale, but couldn't get any solid advice on how long the minimum time frame for aging might be. It didn't get to the projected FG of 1.017 (hit 1.025) and so is only 8% instead of 8.9%. I've figured I'd give it 6 months, but of course a part of me wants to try one at 3 or 4 months. Originally these were aged 2-3 years. 

I didn't get to secondary this and so gave it a little longer in primary (6 1/2 weeks).


----------



## HIM

Its hard to say really. I'd try one every 4 months or so and see how its coming along. I think seeing how the beer evolves over time is part of the fun.


----------



## HIM

Brewing up a Southern English Brown today. Need a good session beer to enjoy along side my bourbon chocolate stout :biggrin:

Grain Bill - single infusion, 60 min @ 154f

6# Maris Otter
1# Crystal 75
1/2# Red Wheat
7oz Chocolate Malt
4oz Victory
4oz Special B
4oz Melanoiden Malt

Boil - 60min

3/4oz East Kent Goldings @ 60min

Yeast - Yorkshire Ale


----------



## NorCalJaybird

HIM said:


> Brewing up a Southern English Brown today. Need a good session beer to enjoy along side my bourbon chocolate stout :biggrin:
> 
> Grain Bill - single infusion, 60 min @ 154f
> 
> 6# Maris Otter
> 1# Crystal 75
> 1/2# Red Wheat
> 7oz Chocolate Malt
> 4oz Victory
> 4oz Special B
> 4oz Melanoiden Malt
> 
> Boil - 60min
> 
> 3/4oz East Kent Goldings @ 60min
> 
> Yeast - Yorkshire Ale


Looks good Cole! 
I am going to brew up some Bourbon barrel aged XX Stout. I think I am going to play with the Nibs a little more. I have always soaked them in Bourbon like you do but never for as long. Going to give that a try with a vanilla bean in the mix just for fun.
I think I'll start the Nibs and the Bean this week and shoot for Mid Jan for a brew date. Hell I might even age it in my barrel for an added OAK kick!
Yummmm Bourbon, Chocolate Vanilla Oak XX Stout! Add cherries in the keg and HOLY MOTHER OF BEER GODS!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## HIM

NorCalJaybird said:


> Looks good Cole!
> I am going to brew up some Bourbon barrel aged XX Stout. I think I am going to play with the Nibs a little more. I have always soaked them in Bourbon like you do but never for as long. Going to give that a try with a vanilla bean in the mix just for fun.
> I think I'll start the Nibs and the Bean this week and shoot for Mid Jan for a brew date. Hell I might even age it in my barrel for an added OAK kick!
> Yummmm Bourbon, Chocolate Vanilla Oak XX Stout! Add cherries in the keg and HOLY MOTHER OF BEER GODS!
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Thanks Jay!! When you soak the nibs in bourbon time is really the magic ingredient. Not enough and you just don't get the rich smooth chocolate notes. Thats why I just like to constantly have a jar around so its always ready. Definitely add the vanilla bean too it really makes the chocolate stand out. Ive also added oak chips to jar with good results.
The stout I keg up next week is getting this treatment as well as a big dose of coffee from a local roaster. Im also debating on adding some maple sugar I got in a trade but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## HIM

Between friends, family, and neighbors I finally kicked 3 of my kegs yesterday. Now time to clean em out and full back up later today lol. Another batch of cream ale, my bourbon chocolate stout I'll be giving a coffee treatment, and a southern English brown. Though I might give the SEB another week or so on the cake.


----------



## rodwha

Can time work against you when soaking cocao nibs? Would 4 or 6 months make it less desirable in any way?


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> Can time work against you when soaking cocao nibs? Would 4 or 6 months make it less desirable in any way?


I can't say for certain but I don't see why it would. Ive heard of bakers making the same type of extract and storing it for much longer before using it. I usually just time it out so its good to go when the beer is ready for it though.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Brewed up a batch of 1900 (Era correct) Steam beer AKA California Common. I will serve this at the Grindstone Cigar Club when I do my history presentation of the Buffalo Brewery. 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## rodwha

I have no idea when I'll brew the next beer with cocao nibs, but I am known for doing things on a whim. I'd like to have some ready at a given moment if the desire were to strike since I have to wait 2 months for it to be ready. 

Would you say it adds any appreciable color? I wondered what it would be like in a lighter style such as a blonde, cream ale, or even wheat. Something like that to an amber (which would matter less) is what I'm considering doing with the other half (4 oz). 

Since it took a fair amount of vodka to cover the nibs does it add to the ABV more than a tenth or so?


----------



## NWSmoke

NorCalJaybird said:


> Brewed up a batch of 1900 (Era correct) Steam beer AKA California Common. I will serve this at the Grindstone Cigar Club when I do my history presentation of the Buffalo Brewery.
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Sir, if you don't mind me saying this is a beautiful pic; well done!

Regarding all this talk about cocoa nibs in beer, all I can say is I've never used it. While I understand and appreciate the enjoyment of freedom with homebrewing, I've tended to take a different approach and have just tried to make some solid, traditional, but not overly adventurous beers. I think the wildest I've gone is a white stout.


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

Wow! I need to step up my brew game! I see some awesome beers in this thread!

My buddy got me into brewing a year or so ago, nothing too serious just a fun hobby experimenting making different ideas. 

We do partial grain and extract. Made an oatmeal espresso stout on Monday. First time using coffee in a homebrew so we shall see how it turns out! If anyone is in south florida and wants some free beer we always have more than enough!


----------



## NorCalJaybird

NWSmoke said:


> Sir, if you don't mind me saying this is a beautiful pic; well done!
> 
> Regarding all this talk about cocoa nibs in beer, all I can say is I've never used it. While I understand and appreciate the enjoyment of freedom with homebrewing, I've tended to take a different approach and have just tried to make some solid, traditional, but not overly adventurous beers. I think the wildest I've gone is a white stout.


Thanks Joel.. I love to brew. I love to smoke cigars. I just don't get enough of either!

WHITE STOUT??? Ohhh Do tell! Sounds very interesting...

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

LazyCaturdayz said:


> Wow! I need to step up my brew game! I see some awesome beers in this thread!
> 
> My buddy got me into brewing a year or so ago, nothing too serious just a fun hobby experimenting making different ideas.
> 
> We do partial grain and extract. Made an oatmeal espresso stout on Monday. First time using coffee in a homebrew so we shall see how it turns out! If anyone is in south florida and wants some free beer we always have more than enough!


Markus...Hot tip when working with coffee. Cold soak/steep your coffee overnight. It will leave the oils in the grins and you won't have to worry about the coffee tannins interfering with the hop bitterness.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NWSmoke

NorCalJaybird said:


> Thanks Joel.. I love to brew. I love to smoke cigars. I just don't get enough of either!
> 
> WHITE STOUT??? Ohhh Do tell! Sounds very interesting...
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


I had never heard of it either, until I tried it at a local brewery (Cascade Brewing) called Oblique. It's deceiving; a very light SRM with the body of a stout and coffee background gives your non visual sensories the feeling you're drinking a stout. I gleaned some psuedo recipes off the interwebz and got an idea of what to do. Used two row, some 10L Crystal, flaked oats and flaked barely. I filtered the coffee after it was brewed to lighten the color some to not offset the low SRM (which I added when I kegged). I'd order it again at a pub on a whim but have not need to brew it again myself.



NorCalJaybird said:


> Markus...Hot tip when working with coffee. Cold soak/steep your coffee overnight. It will leave the oils in the grins and you won't have to worry about the coffee tannins interfering with the hop bitterness.
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Excellent suggestion Jay. There's some other advantages other than coffee oils. It's a really forgiving brewing method; correctly brewing or extracting hot coffee is a lot harder than people might thing. You have to try to over extract it and tends to leave a lot of the bitter and acidic compounds behind. You might lose some of the coffee's terroir, but certainly for this application who cares. The longer extraction time also can make a higher concentrated brew (2x) giving less worry about how much you're diluting the beer.


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

NorCalJaybird said:


> Markus...Hot tip when working with coffee. Cold soak/steep your coffee overnight. It will leave the oils in the grins and you won't have to worry about the coffee tannins interfering with the hop bitterness.
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Thanks for the tip! A few weeks away from bottling so we will see how it worked out.

Do you guys have any home made suggestions for controlling temperature while fermenting a lager? I was excited to try and make a marzen, but was then informed on the temp issues with fermenting a lager. Living in florida doesnt help much either.


----------



## rodwha

NW: I fought using cocao nibs for years. My very first brown ale had a subtle chocolate flavor that I wanted to increase, but with the LHBS subbing out the pale chocolate and not being able to identify what it may have been much, much later I was at a loss and decided to try what's been suggested all along. I know it can be done with grains, which is what I've wanted, but I miss the chocolate flavor enough to concede at this point.

I'd like a little more info on the white stout. Mind sharing your recipe? I greatly enjoy deceiving beers like that. I tried making a black ale that had the flavor of an amber, but I used just a bit too much midnight wheat and carafa special and so it had a minor and smooth roastiness to it. I'm making it again here this week but embracing that roasty flavor, though I'll reduce it a bit.


----------



## rodwha

Lazy: It has to be a fermentation chamber. There's just no way practical to keep it in the high 40's/low 50's. 

I intended to build one with a dorm type fridge, but not wanting to build it using a used fridge, which is how they are built for <$200, as you'd need to rebuild it if you couldn't get the same sized fridge when it died, I opted for a 7 cu ft chest freezer for <$200 along with the STC-1000 controller. I keep mine indoors so I didn't wire it the way it shows online as I didn't want the box and didn't need heat. I wired mine directly.


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> I have no idea when I'll brew the next beer with cocao nibs, but I am known for doing things on a whim. I'd like to have some ready at a given moment if the desire were to strike since I have to wait 2 months for it to be ready.
> 
> Would you say it adds any appreciable color? I wondered what it would be like in a lighter style such as a blonde, cream ale, or even wheat. Something like that to an amber (which would matter less) is what I'm considering doing with the other half (4 oz).
> 
> Since it took a fair amount of vodka to cover the nibs does it add to the ABV more than a tenth or so?


It will kick up the ABV but really nothing worth measuring IMO. As for color its such a small amount its hard to say. If you add it to a light beer it might work like roasted barley in an amber and just give the beer a red hue. Or it won't be enough to change anything, not really sure.



LazyCaturdayz said:


> Wow! I need to step up my brew game! I see some awesome beers in this thread!
> 
> My buddy got me into brewing a year or so ago, nothing too serious just a fun hobby experimenting making different ideas.
> 
> We do partial grain and extract. Made an oatmeal espresso stout on Monday. First time using coffee in a homebrew so we shall see how it turns out! If anyone is in south florida and wants some free beer we always have more than enough!


If you haven't joined yet you should really try and hook up with this brew club...FLAB Fort Lauderdale Area Brewers You'll learn a ton about beer and brewing from those guys. They're big in the FL homebrew circuit and their members are always landing medals in competitions.



NorCalJaybird said:


> Markus...Hot tip when working with coffee. Cold soak/steep your coffee overnight. It will leave the oils in the grins and you won't have to worry about the coffee tannins interfering with the hop bitterness.
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


I used to add cold brewed concentrate to taste when I bottled. Now I like to add the coffee(coarse ground) to the keg in a muslin bag and dry hop it for 5 days. Perfect up front fresh brewed coffee aroma and medium coffee flavor. Nice part is you can sample it every day until its right where you want it before you carb it up. Once its where you want it take the sack out and throw it on gas.
Just tapped my latest batch of my Muddy Waters Bourbon Chocolate Stout but did this batch with some beans from a local roaster. Had to double the amount of chocolate to balance the coffee but I nailed the rich mocha flavor I was after.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

rodwha said:


> Lazy: It has to be a fermentation chamber. There's just no way practical to keep it in the high 40's/low 50's.
> 
> I intended to build one with a dorm type fridge, but not wanting to build it using a used fridge, which is how they are built for <$200, as you'd need to rebuild it if you couldn't get the same sized fridge when it died, I opted for a 7 cu ft chest freezer for <$200 along with the STC-1000 controller. I keep mine indoors so I didn't wire it the way it shows online as I didn't want the box and didn't need heat. I wired mine directly.


Yep I totally agree a chest freezer is a killer set up. It is what I use a the store when we brew there. A cheep $50 Craigslist fridge also works. The STC-1000 is a great little unit. We sell a bunch of them in the store and people love them for sure. And I figure for $20 for the STC you just cant go wrong. I use a Johnston controller on my set up only because I have had it for 15 years and it still works like a charm. I bought a used fridge off Craigslist for $50 added a little ceramic heater for the COLD winter months and it stays solid to +-1. If you need help setting one up let me know I am happy to help you get it together and wired.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

@HIM 
Cole that is a great idea man. Never considered the dry hop method. Seems like the perfect way to get it exactly how you want it. Great tip! How much coffee are you adding to the bag for a 5 gallon keg? I have a buddy I brewed with last night and we drank a Sierra Nevada Coffee Porter and it was the best Sierra Nevada beer to date I have had. He wants to make it. I'll suggest the keg method for sure.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## HIM

NorCalJaybird said:


> @HIM
> Cole that is a great idea man. Never considered the dry hop method. Seems like the perfect way to get it exactly how you want it. Great tip! How much coffee are you adding to the bag for a 5 gallon keg?
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


I like it better than the cold brew method though your basically cold brewing the batch of beer. 4oz per 5 gal seems to work pretty well then you adjust the dry hop time for strength.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

HIM said:


> I like it better than the cold brew method though your basically cold brewing the batch of beer. 4oz per 5 gal seems to work pretty well then you adjust the dry hop time for strength.


LOVE IT! I will point him in that direction. Knowing him he will go for about double that but its a great place for him to start.

Thanks for the RG brotha' 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## rodwha

"As for color its such a small amount its hard to say. If you add it to a light beer it might work like roasted barley in an amber and just give the beer a red hue. Or it won't be enough to change anything, not really sure."

Guess I'll be finding out...

I have too many interests for my next few batches that I nearly feel as though my mind is going in circles. I need to finally brew a stout that works out, a Cascadian Dark hasn't been brewed in a long time, my 2 ESB attempts haven't worked out and I got the Lyle's Golden Syrup used in Old Speckled Hen to try out. And then there's the rye pale I want to revise and a rye IPA to try out, as well as an oatmeal pale. I wanted to try a rice beer with Tai chilis, and I've yet to try a barleywine... So many beers to brew and such little time...


----------



## HIM

NorCalJaybird said:


> LOVE IT! I will point him in that direction. Knowing him he will go for about double that but its a great place for him to start.
> 
> Thanks for the RG brotha'
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


More than welcome! Its kind of like oaking, the more you use the faster it picks up the character but if your patient less works fine it just takes a little longer. You know, surface area and all that scientific stuff lol.



rodwha said:


> "As for color its such a small amount its hard to say. If you add it to a light beer it might work like roasted barley in an amber and just give the beer a red hue. Or it won't be enough to change anything, not really sure."
> 
> Guess I'll be finding out...
> 
> I have too many interests for my next few batches that I nearly feel as though my mind is going in circles. I need to finally brew a stout that works out, a Cascadian Dark hasn't been brewed in a long time, my 2 ESB attempts haven't worked out and I got the Lyle's Golden Syrup used in Old Speckled Hen to try out. And then there's the rye pale I want to revise and a rye IPA to try out, as well as an oatmeal pale. I wanted to try a rice beer with Tai chilis, and I've yet to try a barleywine... So many beers to brew and such little time...


Lmao welcome to the club. I have a serious back log of stuff I really want to try. Ive been on a hiatus of brewing other peoples recipes for a while now. I decided to hone in my own 4-5 recipes and tweak the hell out of them into something special. Its been kind of boring compared to my days of Bog Myrtle Elderberry APAs and Blood Orange IPAs aged on spanish cedar but the recipes kick ass lol.
Hell guys are placing in comp with my Zombie Killer clone haha


----------



## rodwha

I actually jumped right in the creation of my own recipes fairly quick. My first 2 kits turned out horrible, and so SWMBO found 2 recipes online and together they turned out very good. Then I found the next (brown) which is the one I mentioned having a chocolate note that I've been chasing. After that I've been looking at recipe sheets for kits from MoreBeer and the recipes in the data bank on HBT to get a feel for what a style takes and using an online calculator. From there I post my recipe and ask for critique. I greatly enjoy the working up of a recipe. 

I still have a ways to go to become a great brewer as most of what I've made is just maybe on par with a typical beer on the shelf. Nothing that would win an award or even give any competition. But every now and then I do come up with something quite good that may not win, but I wouldn't be ashamed to enter. And then I get the sub par stuff every now and then, as well as one dumper (other than the original 2). 

I have 50 beers done now not counting the first 2 or a few Mr Beer kits I bought at a garage sale to doctor up which obviously weren't properly stored as they were all like molasses. I have 2 more waiting in my fermentation chamber waiting as SWMBO's family has been with us. I have ~9 more days until I'll be set to brew up my chocolate brown that you helped me with the cocao nibs (counting backwards from bottling day).

The only recipe I can say I've tweaked to near perfection is my honey wheat. 

I got a MM2 for Christmas so I'll not be quite so constrained on what I can brew. I don't like keeping crushed grains around for more than 2 months and so I make similar styles that can share ingredients. I also don't like keeping opened hops for more than a month.


----------



## rodwha

Now I just need to build a better mash tun, a wort chiller with a recirculating pump, and a dorm fridge with controller for doing lagers/cold crashing. 

I'm hoping things will work out when we set down roots and buy our own house that I'll be able to make a brew room that has my own kitchen and kegging system. I'm a dreamer though...


----------



## NorCalJaybird

rodwha said:


> I actually jumped right in the creation of my own recipes fairly quick. My first 2 kits turned out horrible, and so SWMBO found 2 recipes online and together they turned out very good. Then I found the next (brown) which is the one I mentioned having a chocolate note that I've been chasing. After that I've been looking at recipe sheets for kits from MoreBeer and the recipes in the data bank on HBT to get a feel for what a style takes and using an online calculator. From there I post my recipe and ask for critique. I greatly enjoy the working up of a recipe.
> 
> I still have a ways to go to become a great brewer as most of what I've made is just maybe on par with a typical beer on the shelf. Nothing that would win an award or even give any competition. But every now and then I do come up with something quite good that may not win, but I wouldn't be ashamed to enter. And then I get the sub par stuff every now and then, as well as one dumper (other than the original 2).
> 
> I have 50 beers done now not counting the first 2 or a few Mr Beer kits I bought at a garage sale to doctor up which obviously weren't properly stored as they were all like molasses. I have 2 more waiting in my fermentation chamber waiting as SWMBO's family has been with us. I have ~9 more days until I'll be set to brew up my chocolate brown that you helped me with the cocao nibs (counting backwards from bottling day).
> 
> The only recipe I can say I've tweaked to near perfection is my honey wheat.
> 
> I got a MM2 for Christmas so I'll not be quite so constrained on what I can brew. I don't like keeping crushed grains around for more than 2 months and so I make similar styles that can share ingredients. I also don't like keeping opened hops for more than a month.


You will love having a crusher around. That MM2 is a great one! I have been using one in the store for 4 years. probably crushed a Million#'s of grain and still rocking! Just keep an eye on the adjustment screws run it SLOW and you will be golden!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## rodwha

Been considering some sort of light style beer to use cocao nibs (and maybe a little pale chocolate malt) after having Boulevard's Chocolate Ale which is about like an amber.

Boulevard Brewing Company » Chocolate Ale


----------



## rodwha

I've had a time ordering the bulk of my stuff from MoreBeer but buying crushed specialty grains locally, which wasn't a problem back in San Antonio as we had 3 places, one nearby, that I could go to. Here I have a 45 min travel one way through crazy Austin traffic, which just isn't convenient or fun. Now I'll be able to buy what I want without concern. 

It came set up with a 0.045" gap, which seems a bit wide from what I read. I like efficiency and so I'm considering changing it to (0.03"?) that of a credit card as it seems that's more common. 

Can't wait to give it a whirl!


----------



## NWSmoke

rodwha said:


> NW: I fought using cocao nibs for years. My very first brown ale had a subtle chocolate flavor that I wanted to increase, but with the LHBS subbing out the pale chocolate and not being able to identify what it may have been much, much later I was at a loss and decided to try what's been suggested all along. I know it can be done with grains, which is what I've wanted, but I miss the chocolate flavor enough to concede at this point.
> 
> I'd like a little more info on the white stout. Mind sharing your recipe? I greatly enjoy deceiving beers like that. I tried making a black ale that had the flavor of an amber, but I used just a bit too much midnight wheat and carafa special and so it had a minor and smooth roastiness to it. I'm making it again here this week but embracing that roasty flavor, though I'll reduce it a bit.


Well..... I'm not ready to jump ship yet but I'll keep it in mind lol. I'll dig my recipe out and get it to you; it's all grain FWIW. The black ale sounds nice; I've had a few black IPA's that have been very tasty.



HIM said:


> I used to add cold brewed concentrate to taste when I bottled. Now I like to add the coffee(coarse ground) to the keg in a muslin bag and dry hop it for 5 days. Perfect up front fresh brewed coffee aroma and medium coffee flavor. Nice part is you can sample it every day until its right where you want it before you carb it up. Once its where you want it take the sack out and throw it on gas.


This is an interesting idea. My first thought though is improper extraction. While it's a cold temp brew, 5 days would be a long time and you can still get some undesirable components out of the coffee. I'm also curious what the alcohol would do the extraction rate and what else it might bring out. Just some things that came to mind, but I like the idea behind it and may need to try next time I make a coffee porter or stout.


----------



## rodwha

My first few commercial BIPA's all were not roasty as I had suspected, which is where I got the inspiration for my black ale. Since then almost all the others have been quite roasty, and more like a very hoppy stout. 

I'd much prefer to use nothing but grains for a nice chocolate flavor (either milk, semi-sweet, or even dark) in my beers, but I'll take what I can get. And it seems cocao nibs may be the only way to get a chocolate flavor in a lighter style. 

I'd certainly appreciate the recipe as it sounds quite interesting! And I love a stout!


----------



## rodwha

NorCal: I intend to use the crank, though I do have a drill. As I only use maybe 6.5 lbs of grains at a time I don't see it being too big of an issue.


----------



## LazyCaturdayz

rodwha said:


> Lazy: It has to be a fermentation chamber. There's just no way practical to keep it in the high 40's/low 50's.
> 
> I intended to build one with a dorm type fridge, but not wanting to build it using a used fridge, which is how they are built for <$200, as you'd need to rebuild it if you couldn't get the same sized fridge when it died, I opted for a 7 cu ft chest freezer for <$200 along with the STC-1000 controller. I keep mine indoors so I didn't wire it the way it shows online as I didn't want the box and didn't need heat. I wired mine directly.


Awesome!! Thank you I will show my brew buddy and see what we can work out!



HIM said:


> It will kick up the ABV but really nothing worth measuring IMO. As for color its such a small amount its hard to say. If you add it to a light beer it might work like roasted barley in an amber and just give the beer a red hue. Or it won't be enough to change anything, not really sure.
> 
> If you haven't joined yet you should really try and hook up with this brew club.. You'll learn a ton about beer and brewing from those guys. They're big in the FL homebrew circuit and their members are always landing medals in competitions.
> 
> I used to add cold brewed concentrate to taste when I bottled. Now I like to add the coffee(coarse ground) to the keg in a muslin bag and dry hop it for 5 days. Perfect up front fresh brewed coffee aroma and medium coffee flavor. Nice part is you can sample it every day until its right where you want it before you carb it up. Once its where you want it take the sack out and throw it on gas.
> Just tapped my latest batch of my Muddy Waters Bourbon Chocolate Stout but did this batch with some beans from a local roaster. Had to double the amount of chocolate to balance the coffee but I nailed the rich mocha flavor I was after.


Thank you I am checking FLAB out right now! Good looking out!


----------



## HIM

More than welcome. I can't even begin to tell you how much you'll learn joining a good brew club like FLAB. You'll be able to get direct feedback on your beer and how to make it better by guys that really know their stuff. Don't get me wrong theres much to learn here on the web but theres nothing like joining a brew club.


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> I've had a time ordering the bulk of my stuff from MoreBeer but buying crushed specialty grains locally, which wasn't a problem back in San Antonio as we had 3 places, one nearby, that I could go to. Here I have a 45 min travel one way through crazy Austin traffic, which just isn't convenient or fun. Now I'll be able to buy what I want without concern.
> 
> It came set up with a 0.045" gap, which seems a bit wide from what I read. I like efficiency and so I'm considering changing it to (0.03"?) that of a credit card as it seems that's more common.
> 
> Can't wait to give it a whirl!


We use a MM2 at the brewery attached to a rolling cart with a hole cut in it. Just put a 5 gal bucket under the cart and go to town lol.

The credit card gap is what many use but you have to condition your malt. If you condition the malt your efficiency will definitely go up tightening it down.


----------



## rodwha

"The credit card gap is what many use but you have to condition your malt. If you condition the malt your efficiency will definitely go up tightening it down."

Can you explain this? I've not heard of this. I'm guessing moistening it a bit so that the crush isn't too drastic, but then my sense of logic has failed me a time or two... (or more as it's not something I've cared to count too often!)


----------



## HIM

Basically. Its pretty simple but the results are killer. Read more about it here....

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/wiki/index.php/Malt_Conditioning

Side by side pics..

Malt Conditioning... WOW it rocks! - Home Brew Forums


----------



## NWSmoke

HIM said:


> Basically. Its pretty simple but the results are killer. Read more about it here....


That's really cool, thanks for the links. I knew basically what malt conditioning was, but didn't know it could be applied this simply.


----------



## rodwha

I'm going to have to give this conditioning a go. Thanks! I think I'll just keep a spent iTunes card with my mill. How often should it be checked (I've been told to keep an eye on it-MM2)?

I'm also working with ideas on using the cocao nibs in lighter styles. Initially I had wanted to use it in a blonde, wheat, or cream ale, but I also wanted to use a bit of pale chocolate, which would take it right out of the color specs. It does work OK in an amber, and could work in a pale.

I'm curious just how much of a chocolate flavor 4 oz soaked for 2 months would potentially give in a 5.5 gal batch. And just what type of chocolate flavor does it lend? Is it something like a milk, semi-sweet, or dark? 

If using it in a very light beer would it need some crystal malt to sweeten it a bit? Would it be a bit bitter or rough with just base malts?


----------



## NWSmoke

rodwha said:


> I'm also working with ideas on using the cocao nibs in lighter styles. Initially I had wanted to use it in a blonde, wheat, or cream ale, but I also wanted to use a bit of pale chocolate, which would take it right out of the color specs. It does work OK in an amber, and could work in a pale.


When I get home tonight I'll dig out that white stout recipe. When I was looking into it seems cocoa nibs was a popular ingredient. That being said I think it'd work fine in a light ale. Obviously subjective but I don't know how sweet it would need to be. Simply having a chocolate flavor will give some perceived sweetness. Probably not to go crazy with bittering hops but I think having some dryness would go well.

As always YMMV. I've been brewing for a while but I'm by far a better coffee brewer than beer brewer lol


----------



## NorCalJaybird

HIM said:


> Basically. Its pretty simple but the results are killer. Read more about it here....
> 
> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/wiki/index.php/Malt_Conditioning
> 
> Side by side pics..
> 
> Malt Conditioning... WOW it rocks! - Home Brew Forums


If this is done properly its a snap, and works KILLER! If over done it really can be a mess. 
I had to start asking customers that would buy their grain in bulk form us, go home and condition it, bring it back for crushing to NOT condition their gran. I had 1 too many messes in the grain room from people "overdoing it" A little H2O spraying goes a LONG way....

Cheers
Jay


----------



## HIM

rodwha said:


> I'm going to have to give this conditioning a go. Thanks! I think I'll just keep a spent iTunes card with my mill. How often should it be checked (I've been told to keep an eye on it-MM2)?
> 
> I'm also working with ideas on using the cocao nibs in lighter styles. Initially I had wanted to use it in a blonde, wheat, or cream ale, but I also wanted to use a bit of pale chocolate, which would take it right out of the color specs. It does work OK in an amber, and could work in a pale.
> 
> I'm curious just how much of a chocolate flavor 4 oz soaked for 2 months would potentially give in a 5.5 gal batch. And just what type of chocolate flavor does it lend? Is it something like a milk, semi-sweet, or dark?
> 
> If using it in a very light beer would it need some crystal malt to sweeten it a bit? Would it be a bit bitter or rough with just base malts?


In my experience I get an up front chocolate flavor thats somewhere between semi-sweet and dark. Not overly sweet just chocolatey. Judges comments have been "good expressions of cocoa nibs" and "chocolate flavor very apparent." With my stout I only use 1 small hop addition @ 60min to get the IBU to the bottom of the styles range. It gives an almost unnoticeable bitterness thats just enough to keep the beer balanced so its not cloyingly sweet. IMO that approach to hopping highlights the chocolate and the malts since they aren't battling with the hops.
I don't think it would clash with just using base malt but you'll definitely lack complexity. A little crystal and some other specialty malts wouldn't be out of line and in the end I think would make for a more flavorful beer. It depends a lot on what your trying to brew though what your grist is going to look like.



NorCalJaybird said:


> If this is done properly its a snap, and works KILLER! If over done it really can be a mess.
> I had to start asking customers that would buy their grain in bulk form us, go home and condition it, bring it back for crushing to NOT condition their gran. I had 1 too many messes in the grain room from people "overdoing it" A little H2O spraying goes a LONG way....
> 
> Cheers
> Jay


Its sad that people can't get it right with how easy it is. I think one of the best descriptions I read somewhere on on HBT was to spray just enough to make the grain almost feel leathery and stick to your hand. As you said a little goes a long way if your doing it right.


----------



## HIM

Finally got a day to brew some beer. With new hops from this years harvest on the way I figured it was a good time to start cranking out some hoppy beers again. Since I nailed all my numbers I'm celebrating with my mocha stout. Who am I kidding I'd be drinking it anyways :biggrin:
Heres what I threw together...

Batch Size - 5.5 gal
OG- 1.074
Est FG - 1.014
IBU - 87
SRM - 9
Yeast - Conan


Grain Bill - 20 min protein rest @ 135f, 60 min sacc rest @ 154f


13# Thomas Fawcett Maris Otter (91.63%)
3/4# Crystal 60 (5.29%)
7oz Acid malt (3.08%)


Boil - 75 min

Whirlfloc @ 15min
1oz Citra @ 15min
1oz Simcoe @ 15min
1oz Mosaic @ 10min
1oz Simcoe @ 10min
1oz Mosaic @ 5min
1oz Simcoe @ 5min
1oz Citra - 20min hop stand @ 160f
1oz Simcoe - 20min hop stand @ 160f


Fermentation - 21 days @ 62-64f

Dry hop 4oz Simcoe for 5 days


----------



## NWSmoke

@HIM, what's acid malt? I've never heard o nor used it.


----------



## HIM

NWSmoke said:


> @HIM, what's acid malt? I've never heard o nor used it.


Its a malt that has lactic acid in it and is used for lowering the mash ph or for non traditional sour beers. Its also called sauermalz. My water is soft so it helps when brewing beers without any dark roasted malts to get a better mash ph.


----------



## NWSmoke

HIM said:


> Its a malt that has lactic acid in it and is used for lowering the mash ph or for non traditional sour beers. Its also called sauermalz. My water is soft so it helps when brewing beers without any dark roasted malts to get a better mash ph.


Interesting. Thanks for the info! Never brewed a sour beer and honestly I take a pretty casual (read lazy) approach to brewing and have never measured my ph.


----------



## HIM

NWSmoke said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the info! Never brewed a sour beer and honestly I take a pretty casual (read lazy) approach to brewing and have never measured my ph.


More than welcome. As long as your water isn't horrible you could probably never worry about it and still make perfectly fine beer. But if you really want to make the best beer you can then adjusting the water chemistry per style and dialing in a good mash ph will kick it up a notch.


----------



## NWSmoke

Fair enough. We do have really good water where I'm at, but maybe one of these days I'll get to that point.


----------



## HIM

Helping run the whisky mash for a local distillery today. Going on batch 2 right now and it's still so much less work than a full brew day. It's kind of nice.


----------



## HIM

Was going to brew a barleywine today but ended up having to brew our Hefe El Jefe at the brewery...


----------



## HIM

The Florida beer circuit is finally kicking back up again :drinking: Sent off my Mocha Stout today for the Best Florida Beer Championships hopefully it scores well. Next month is the Coconut Cup where I'll be entering my stout and IPA. Then come March I'm entering my stout, cream ale, and possibly IPA(depending on freshness) into the Hurricane Blowoff in April. And somewhere between all this I'd like to get a barleywine brewed. Looks like its time to get busy brewing :beerchug:


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Bad ASS set up your sporting there Cole!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## HIM

found it


----------



## Andrewdk

Just about to get a brew on, BIAB Australian pale ale. Bottled the last batch I made last night and the fermenter sample tasted lovely so carbed and conditioned should be cracking. Haven't brewed in about six months so needing to restock. After this batch I'll be kicking into winter beer mode, Scottish Heavy then a few bitters. Happy brewing.


----------



## HIM

Andrewdk said:


> Just about to get a brew on, BIAB Australian pale ale. Bottled the last batch I made last night and the fermenter sample tasted lovely so carbed and conditioned should be cracking. Haven't brewed in about six months so needing to restock. After this batch I'll be kicking into winter beer mode, Scottish Heavy then a few bitters. Happy brewing.


Do you use one of those cubes? I know its a popular thing in Australia.


----------



## Andrewdk

HIM said:


> Do you use one of those cubes? I know its a popular thing in Australia.


Usually I use a plate chiller but it's too warm still so I'm no-chilling with a cube. If the plate chiller can't get it to or near pitching temp there ain't much point in wasting the water. Now let the argument about cubing n botulism begin lol.


----------



## the_brain

HIM said:


> Was going to brew a barleywine today but ended up having to brew our Hefe El Jefe at the brewery...
> 
> View attachment 52100


*Brain:* Cole, awesome looking setup there, just trying to get a sense of scale, what is your run size?


----------



## HIM

Andrewdk said:


> Usually I use a plate chiller but it's too warm still so I'm no-chilling with a cube. If the plate chiller can't get it to or near pitching temp there ain't much point in wasting the water. Now let the argument about cubing n botulism begin lol.


Do you have Beersmith or any other brewing software?



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Cole, awesome looking setup there, just trying to get a sense of scale, what is your run size?


Thanks its a 200L single kettle electric system. The batch size isn't very big but it makes for a small footprint. Soon though we'll have access to a 20 bbl system and we'll be brewing a lot more beer.


----------



## the_brain

HIM said:


> Thanks its a 200L single kettle electric system. The batch size isn't very big but it makes for a small footprint. Soon though we'll have access to a 20 bbl system and we'll be brewing a lot more beer.


*Brain:* That is a big step up... 52 US Gallons to 640 US Gallons... Nice... I do like the single kettle setups, and with the electric it is just so convenient and have such a small footprint... Any issues with wort clarity with the single kettle setup?


----------



## HIM

None. The system has a pump that recirculates the wort through the grain bed. We also run step mashes, which we can do with the push of a button, so the 2 combined make for nice clarity in the end.


----------



## fimpster

Doesn't look like this thread has been very active for a while, but I just came across it and thought I'd see if there are still any active brewers on Puff. I am drinking my house blonde ale right now and just finished kegging 5 gal. of robust porter which should be ready for the long weekend ahead. Two brew days planned over Memorial.


----------



## socalocmatt

fimpster said:


> Doesn't look like this thread has been very active for a while, but I just came across it and thought I'd see if there are still any active brewers on Puff. I am drinking my house blonde ale right now and just finished kegging 5 gal. of robust porter which should be ready for the long weekend ahead. Two brew days planned over Memorial.


Yep. I love homebrewing. I only get to do about 3 to 4 batches a year. Right now I have a few 22 ouncers of Belgian Pale Ale that I brewed for the So Cal BBQ Herf left. Bringing a couple with me camping along with a couple bottles of a Bourbon Oak Vanilla Porter that I brewed last Dec. I'm letting a dozen or so bottles rest for about a year or two.


----------



## fimpster

socalocmatt said:


> ...along with a couple bottles of a Bourbon Oak Vanilla Porter that I brewed last Dec. I'm letting a dozen or so bottles rest for about a year or two.


Ooooh Bourbon Oak Vanilla Porter. Nice. Was the beer barreled or soaked oak chips? I have a buddy who has bought a couple empty barrels over the years. He'll do a beer or two clean in each, but eventually it's too hard to keep sanitary so he'll turn into a sour barrel. He makes awesome stuff. I've only ever done oak chips or cubes, but it makes great beer none the less.


----------



## socalocmatt

fimpster said:


> Ooooh Bourbon Oak Vanilla Porter. Nice. Was the beer barreled or soaked oak chips? I have a buddy who has bought a couple empty barrels over the years. He'll do a beer or two clean in each, but eventually it's too hard to keep sanitary so he'll turn into a sour barrel. He makes awesome stuff. I've only ever done oak chips or cubes, but it makes great beer none the less.


I used cubes. I've wanted to get a barrel. But if I did then I'd have to make a sour with open air yeast harvesting. After visiting Cantillon last fall, I've been obsessed with wanting to try a shrunken down version of what they do. Some day!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

